# un consiglio da voi tutti per favore



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

Ciao a tutti...è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum...come state? Io così così, il motivo potete ben immaginarlo...tradita da uno che sembrava il ragazzo perfetto, l'uomo da sposare, con dei valori e un forte attaccamento alla famiglia e al lavoro. Preciso, serio, responsabile...così sembrava e invece...scopro che se la faceva con una di dieci anni più grande di lui madre di 2 figli...lui ha solo 26 anni premetto...quello che non capisco è se è stata solo una scappatella o se è realmente innamorato di lei. Non che questo alla fine faccia tanto la differenza perché in ogni caso ha comunque tradito la mia fiducia e non mi ha rispettata come persona. Secondo me fiducia e rispetto sono alla base di un rapporto.


----------



## Iago (4 Dicembre 2007)

*benvenuta chica*



chica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum...come state? Io così così, il motivo potete ben immaginarlo...tradita da uno che sembrava il ragazzo perfetto, l'uomo da sposare, con dei valori e un forte attaccamento alla famiglia e al lavoro. Preciso, serio, responsabile...così sembrava e invece...scopro che se la faceva con una di dieci anni più grande di lui madre di 2 figli...lui ha solo 26 anni premetto...quello che non capisco è se è stata solo una scappatella o se è realmente innamorato di lei. Non che questo alla fine faccia tanto la differenza perché in ogni caso ha comunque tradito la mia fiducia e non mi ha rispettata come persona. Secondo me fiducia e rispetto sono alla base di un rapporto.



...e come l'hai scoperto?


(...cmq, fà differenza, eh!)


----------



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

Ho visto delle foto che lei gli ha mandato da cui si evince che sono stati insieme in un residence ed ho letto ciò che lei gli ha scritto...cose che fanno capire che lei è felicissima di stare con lui e...tra l'altro...lei sa di me...sa che lui era fidanzato.


----------



## Iago (4 Dicembre 2007)

*!!!*



chica ha detto:


> Ho visto delle foto che lei gli ha mandato da cui si evince che sono stati insieme in un residence ed ho letto ciò che lei gli ha scritto...cose che fanno capire che lei è felicissima di stare con lui e...tra l'altro...lei sa di me...sa che lui era fidanzato.



...sul computer?

...e lui lo sà che hai spiato?

gliene hai parlato?

(se lei sà che tu esisti, l'avrà fatto apposta, no?)


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ho visto delle foto che lei gli ha mandato da cui si evince che sono stati insieme in un residence ed ho letto ciò che lei gli ha scritto...cose che fanno capire che lei è felicissima di stare con lui e...tra l'altro...lei sa di me...sa che lui era fidanzato.


faccio una domanda: il tuo fidanzato fa il dj e fate l'amore una volta al mese in posizione "canonica"  

	
	
		
		
	


	






non te la prendere, leggi la storia di diggei, sdrammatizzavo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





a questa donnuncola di te non gliene frega un bel fico secco cara..a lei interessa farsi i suoi comodi con il tuo fidanzato, purtroppo..

sei sicura che la mail fosse inequivocabile? cioé non é che é una collega?

certo che a 36 anni con due figli..il marito dov'é?

e ora come siete messi tu e il tuo fidanzato?
e lui sa che tu sai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ho visto delle foto che lei gli ha mandato da cui si evince che sono stati insieme in un residence ed ho letto ciò che lei gli ha scritto...cose che fanno capire che lei è felicissima di stare con lui e...tra l'altro...lei sa di me...sa che lui era fidanzato.


Se lui ha 26 anni e tu sei la "ragazza" ufficiale suppongo che anche tu non ne abbia di più...
Cara ragazza...ci manca a 25 anni di tenersi un tipo simile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Non c'è da porsi domande...mollalo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come ti senti?


----------



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

*ciao!*

Ciao! Grazie per aver risposto al mio messaggio...io ho 28 anni...la classica fidanzata innamorata...l'ho mollato all'istante via sms...perché mi faceva schifo anche rivedere la sua faccia o risentire la sua voce...io ho dato l'anima per lui, in tanti anni non l'ho mai tradito pur avendo avuto come tutti tante occasioni per farlo e come mi vedo ricompensata???


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Chica, benvenuta.

Piangi, ma liberatene.

Se ha il vizietto già ora, pensa un domani.

Riduci i danni, adieu.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Otella82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ciao! Grazie per aver risposto al mio messaggio...io ho 28 anni...la classica fidanzata innamorata...l'ho mollato all'istante via sms...perché mi faceva schifo anche rivedere la sua faccia o risentire la sua voce...io ho dato l'anima per lui, in tanti anni non l'ho mai tradito pur avendo avuto come tutti tante occasioni per farlo e come mi vedo ricompensata???


 
Forsa Chica!
La penso come Verena.
Piangi, ma liberatene. che sia amore o sia un calesse quello che lo ha spinto a tradire poco importa.. 
coraggio!


----------



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

*grazie a tutti*

Grazie a tutti per il vostro sostegno morale. So che non dovrebbe importarmi il motivo per cui lo ha fatto però ho questo chiodo fisso in testa e non riesco a togliermelo anche perché lei con me ha negato tutto. Allora mi chiedo perché lo difende fino a questo punto? Perché per lei lui è solo un semplice amante e non ne è innamorata?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il vostro sostegno morale. So che non dovrebbe importarmi il motivo per cui lo ha fatto però ho questo chiodo fisso in testa e non riesco a togliermelo anche perché lei con me ha negato tutto. Allora mi chiedo perché lo difende fino a questo punto? Perché per lei lui è solo un semplice amante e non ne è innamorata?


Ma perché arrivare a domandarsi cosa pensa e prova lei? Perché?


----------



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

*dicerie...*

Secondo voi in genere gli uomini scindono il sesso dall'amore o no? Cioè...riescono  a tradire anche se sono innamorati?


----------



## Old sfigatta (4 Dicembre 2007)

Marì.......ho bisogno di un caffé!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Secondo voi in genere gli uomini scindono il sesso dall'amore o no? Cioè...riescono a tradire anche se sono innamorati?


Sì


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Secondo voi in genere gli uomini scindono il sesso dall'amore o no? Cioè...riescono a tradire anche se sono innamorati?


...secondo me lo fanno anche le donne....solo che si fanno più seghe mentali nell'ammetterlo!!!

Hai fatto bene a mollarlo e man,mano che passerà il tempo, te ne renderai conto e andrà meglio...

Perchè lei nega l'accaduto? nella sua posizione lo farei anch'io!!!!intanto ha una famiglia e quindi se la cosa si viene a sapere ci perde + di tutti...
e poi dipende anche dal tipo di rapporto che ha con lui...magari lui l'ha trattata  bene e col rispetto(del ruolo che ricopriva),ma le ha sempre fatto capire che amava te e non ti avrebbe mai lasciato....in qst caso lei nega per non fargli una bastardata!
Può negarsela per paura che lui sapendo che anche lei ha ammesso, la molli!!!
Insomma non dipende solo dall'amore che può provare lei!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum...come state? Io così così, il motivo potete ben immaginarlo...tradita da uno che sembrava il ragazzo perfetto, l'uomo da sposare, con dei valori e un forte attaccamento alla famiglia e al lavoro. Preciso, serio, responsabile...così sembrava e invece...scopro che se la faceva con una di dieci anni più grande di lui madre di 2 figli...lui ha solo 26 anni premetto...quello che non capisco è se è stata solo una scappatella o se è realmente innamorato di lei. *Non che questo alla fine faccia tanto la differenza perché in ogni caso ha comunque tradito la mia fiducia e non mi ha rispettata come persona*. Secondo me fiducia e rispetto sono alla base di un rapporto.


... calma... calma... eccome se fa la differenza... è la differenza che passa tra un incontro tra _gravi_... tra _palle da biliardo_... e l'incontro tra_ anime_... mi sorprende che tu non ne colga la fondamentale differenza... in ogni caso, consentimi di _dis_-velare la tua falsa coscienza ideologica che qui, ti porta a dire che basta una scopata per incrinare, in ogni caso, il tuo rapporto con lui... e tutto ciò, in nome di una metafisica ed incondizionata "_fiducia e rispetto_" che, sovrana, dovrebbe, a tuo parere, governare le relazioni umane... scendi dall'iperuranio e rimettiti con i piedi per terra... e comincia ad interrogarti... sui significati... in primis, chiediti se lo ami ancora... il resto, viene dopo... e potrebbero essere dettagli...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ciao! Grazie per aver risposto al mio messaggio...io ho 28 anni...la classica fidanzata innamorata...l'ho mollato all'istante via sms...perché mi faceva schifo anche rivedere la sua faccia o risentire la sua voce...io ho dato l'anima per lui, in tanti anni non l'ho mai tradito pur avendo avuto come tutti tante occasioni per farlo e come mi vedo ricompensata???


... ma sì, facciamo un bel bilancio _economico-patrimoniale_... o madonna...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ...secondo me lo fanno anche le donne....solo che si fanno più seghe mentali nell'ammetterlo!!!
> 
> Hai fatto bene a mollarlo e man,mano che passerà il tempo, te ne renderai conto e andrà meglio...
> 
> ...


... mi piace questo esercizio di costruzione... tutt'altro che banale...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum...come state? Io così così, il motivo potete ben immaginarlo...tradita da uno che sembrava il ragazzo perfetto, l'uomo da sposare, con dei valori e un forte attaccamento alla famiglia e al lavoro. Preciso, serio, responsabile...così sembrava e invece...scopro che se la faceva con una di dieci anni più grande di lui madre di 2 figli...lui ha solo 26 anni premetto...quello che non capisco è se è stata solo una scappatella o se è realmente innamorato di lei. Non che questo alla fine faccia tanto la differenza perché in ogni caso ha comunque tradito la mia fiducia e non mi ha rispettata come persona. Secondo me fiducia e rispetto sono alla base di un rapporto.


 
Io non le capisco ste donne che iniziano a invecchiare che vanno a scassare le p--- (in tutti i sensi) a quelli parecchio più giovani. Forse si vogliono sentire maestre? Vogliono recuperare la giovinezza? Gli piace pensare di crescerseli?
Il mio fidanzato ha chattato per un periodo con una donna sulla quarantina, che io ne sappia non sono stata tradita ma non capivo perchè questa lo andava cercando (partiva da lei).
Qualcuno ha voglia di darmi delucidazioni sull'argomento?
Io non andrei a cercare uno di dieci anni meno di me: che cosa può offrirmi?
***

Quanto è durata questa cosa lo sai? L'hai risentito? Ti ha detto qualcosa?


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io non le capisco ste donne che iniziano a invecchiare che vanno a scassare le p--- (in tutti i sensi) a quelli parecchio più giovani. Forse si vogliono sentire maestre? Vogliono recuperare la giovinezza? Gli piace pensare di crescerseli?
> Il mio fidanzato ha chattato per un periodo con una donna sulla quarantina, che io ne sappia non sono stata tradita ma non capivo perchè questa lo andava cercando (partiva da lei).
> Qualcuno ha voglia di darmi delucidazioni sull'argomento?
> Io non andrei a cercare uno di dieci anni meno di me: che cosa può offrirmi?
> ...


Un equo scambio direi:Loro (solitamente sposatesi moooolto giovani e incoscienti)...ricercano nei ragazzi + piccoli un elisir di giovinezza e un modo per scacciare la monotonia...o magari può essere capitato che non lo sapevano, che fossero di tanto + giovani...attratte dal modo di fare!!!
I ragazzi, cercano l'esperienza della donna sposata...e poi per tradire preferiscono + loro perchè, visto che hanno già una famiglia e ci perderebbero troppo, sono meno disposte a rompergli le ..... con presunti antrippamenti o con sputtanamenti della tresca....oppure capita anche a loro!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io non le capisco ste donne che iniziano a invecchiare che vanno a scassare le p--- (in tutti i sensi) a quelli parecchio più giovani. Forse si vogliono sentire maestre? Vogliono recuperare la giovinezza? Gli piace pensare di crescerseli?
> Il mio fidanzato ha chattato per un periodo con una donna sulla quarantina, che io ne sappia non sono stata tradita ma non capivo perchè questa lo andava cercando (partiva da lei).
> Qualcuno ha voglia di darmi delucidazioni sull'argomento?
> Io non andrei a cercare uno di dieci anni meno di me: che cosa può offrirmi?
> ...


Sono delle insicure che traggono valore solo dagli occhi di un uomo e uno giovane le rassicura che il fisico tiene ancora...perché è su quello che poggia l'immagine che hanno di sè...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Un equo scambio direi:Loro (solitamente sposatesi moooolto giovani e incoscienti)...ricercano nei ragazzi + piccoli un elisir di giovinezza e un modo per scacciare la monotonia...o magari può essere capitato che non lo sapevano, che fossero di tanto + giovani...attratte dal modo di fare!!!
> I ragazzi, cercano l'esperienza della donna sposata...e poi per tradire preferiscono + loro perchè, visto che hanno già una famiglia e ci perderebbero troppo, sono meno disposte a rompergli le ..... con presunti antrippamenti o con sputtanamenti della tresca....oppure capita anche a loro!!!








  non ci avevo mai pensato a questo lato...

A me disgustano questo tipo di donne. Non le ritengo donne...ecco tutto. Ovviamente non tutte, ci sono le eccezioni. Esattamente come gli uomini che si mettono con "donne non alla pari".


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io non le capisco ste donne che iniziano a invecchiare che vanno a scassare le p--- (in tutti i sensi) a quelli parecchio più giovani. Forse si vogliono sentire maestre? Vogliono recuperare la giovinezza? Gli piace pensare di crescerseli?
> Il mio fidanzato ha chattato per un periodo con una donna sulla quarantina, che io ne sappia non sono stata tradita ma non capivo perchè questa lo andava cercando (partiva da lei).
> Qualcuno ha voglia di darmi delucidazioni sull'argomento?
> Io non andrei a cercare uno di dieci anni meno di me: che cosa può offrirmi?
> ...


Guarda che mica cercano uno più giovane....chi brancano brancano, senza offesa per le donne del forum....ma giunti i 40 e fatto i figli arriva il complesso di wonder woman sembra che si sono fatti solo loro una mazzo tanto che non abbiano fatto nessuna esperienza e quindi pare giusto che si prendano qualche sollazzo.


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono delle insicure che traggono valore solo dagli occhi di un uomo e uno giovane le rassicura che il fisico tiene ancora...perché è su quello che poggia l'immagine che hanno di sè...



Persa pure tu a dire ste "CAZZATE"?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






MAH!

Oggi ho letto un mare di cazzate nel forum ... ma come oggi MAI!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Guarda che mica cercano uno più giovane....chi brancano brancano, senza offesa per le donne del forum....ma giunti i 40 e fatto i figli arriva il complesso di wonder woman sembra che si sono fatti solo loro una mazzo tanto che non abbiano fatto nessuna esperienza e quindi pare giusto che si prendano qualche sollazzo.


Le donne sui 40 ...gli uomini sui 50 ...aspetta aspetta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa pure tu a dire ste "CAZZATE"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mica c'entri tu con una storia seria.
C'entrano quelle che han voglia della tresca e cercano il ragazzino...


----------



## La Lupa (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io non le capisco ste donne che iniziano a invecchiare che vanno a scassare le p--- (in tutti i sensi) a quelli parecchio più giovani....
> Qualcuno ha voglia di darmi delucidazioni sull'argomento?
> Io non andrei a cercare uno di dieci anni meno di me: che cosa può offrirmi?


Lil   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma abbi pazienza...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma vuoi una risposta davvero?



... comunque, una donna sulla quarantina, gioia santa, non è che sia una mummia eh?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa pure tu a dire ste "CAZZATE"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche tu hai l'amante giovane, marì?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono delle insicure che traggono valore solo dagli occhi di un uomo e uno giovane le rassicura che il fisico tiene ancora...perché è su quello che poggia l'immagine che hanno di sè...


... avanti tutta con gli stereotipi... si spengano i cervelli, s'accendano gli uccelli... è proprio un ragionar del cazzo...


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Anche tu hai l'amante giovane, marì?



No pupa ... ho un marito da 25anni piu' giovane di me di 14anni!


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Guarda che mica cercano uno più giovane....chi brancano brancano, senza offesa per le donne del forum....ma giunti i 40 e fatto i figli arriva il complesso di wonder woman sembra che si sono fatti solo loro una mazzo tanto che non abbiano fatto nessuna esperienza e quindi pare giusto che si prendano qualche sollazzo.


Guarda che non succede a priori allo scoccare dei 40...
penso dipenda da quante esperienze si siano fatte prima e da qnt si ci sia divertite... può capitare che chi si sposi a 18 anni...e metta subito al mondo dei figli...recuperi dopo il tempo perduto....e cerchi di "divertirsi" a 35 qnd i bimbi sono cresciuti!!!

ci sono sempre le dovute eccezioni ovviamente...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Lil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi lupa, io concepisco i rapporti sesso + sentimenti in un modo "alla pari".

Non potrei mettermi con una persona che non è alla pari con me, in senso di esperienze, di concezioni di vita.O comunque con poco distacco, con notevoli divergenze, ma deve essere alla "pari". Ora, se sei una donna, con due figli, che cosa pensi ti possa dare uno di 26 anni fidanzato? (se lei ne ha trentasei). 
tu ti vai ad infilare nel rapporto di due più giovani per cosa, una scopata?
perchè se è una cosa più seria, è un attimo patologica la faccenda.


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Guarda che non succede a priori allo scoccare dei 40...
> penso dipenda da quante esperienze si siano fatte prima e da qnt si ci sia divertite... può capitare che chi si sposi a 18 anni...e metta subito al mondo dei figli...recuperi dopo il tempo perduto....e cerchi di "divertirsi" a 35 qnd i bimbi sono cresciuti!!!
> 
> ci sono sempre le dovute eccezioni ovviamente...


Bah ho sparato 40 perchè si parlava di quarantenni ma dai 30 in su più o meno la solfa è quella....basta farsi un giro nelle chat irc di tiscali per vedere l'andazzo....oltre al nostro caro Forum


----------



## La Lupa (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Vedi lupa, io concepisco i rapporti sesso + sentimenti in un modo "alla pari".
> 
> Non potrei mettermi con una persona che non è alla pari con me, in senso di esperienze, di concezioni di vita.O comunque con poco distacco, con notevoli divergenze, ma deve essere alla "pari". Ora, se sei una donna, con due figli, che cosa pensi ti possa dare uno di 26 anni fidanzato? (se lei ne ha trentasei).
> tu ti vai ad infilare nel rapporto di due più giovani per cosa, una scopata?
> perchè se è una cosa più seria, è un attimo patologica la faccenda.


Allora volevi la risposta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





_Ora, se sei una donna, con due figli, che cosa pensi ti possa dare uno di 26 anni fidanzato?_

Uccello.
Cosa vuoi che voglia, scusa?


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora volevi la risposta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma non solo vivono la cosa e basta senza pensare a un futuro o altro...forse ci fantasticano sopra ma sanno fin da subito che finirà.....vivono il momento stop


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Bah ho sparato 40 perchè si parlava di quarantenni ma dai 30 in su più o meno la solfa è quella....basta farsi un giro nelle chat irc di tiscali per vedere l'andazzo....oltre al nostro caro Forum


So che sparavi a caso, con l'età...
ti ho dato solo qualcuna di quelle che x me sono spiegazioni...

ma ti ripeto, ogni storia è a se, e se non ci si passa non si può giudicare...

poi oggi le generazioni, sono molto + confuse e può starci che un 20enne sia mentalmente + concreto di uno di 35!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Vedi lupa, io concepisco i rapporti sesso + sentimenti in un modo "alla pari".
> 
> Non potrei mettermi con una persona che non è alla pari con me, in senso di esperienze, di concezioni di vita.O comunque con poco distacco, con notevoli divergenze, ma deve essere alla "pari". Ora, se sei una donna, con due figli, che cosa pensi ti possa dare uno di 26 anni fidanzato? (se lei ne ha trentasei).
> tu ti vai ad infilare nel rapporto di due più giovani per cosa, una scopata?
> perchè se è una cosa più seria, è un attimo patologica la faccenda.


... insomma, per te, l'età è fondamentale, eh?... è un aspetto prioritario. eh?... sul dato anagrafico, costruisci le tue fantasie e le tue storie... secondo i più triti stereotipi nazional-popolari... adesso ci dirai che il vecchietto ricco sfondato con la ragazzina tutta tette, è figo... mentre la vegliarda con il giovincello... è troia... no, anzi, malata... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> So che sparavi a caso, con l'età...
> ti ho dato solo qualcuna di quelle che x me sono spiegazioni...
> 
> ma ti ripeto, ogni storia è a se, e se non ci si passa non si può giudicare...
> ...


Sicuramente.......il fatto è che poi si cambia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la maturità è come un grafico in borsa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Bah ho sparato 40 perchè si parlava di quarantenni ma dai 30 in su più o meno la solfa è quella....basta farsi un giro nelle chat irc di tiscali per vedere l'andazzo....oltre al nostro caro Forum


... c'è del vero in quel che scrivi... ora, chiediti, non banalmente, il perché...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> So che sparavi a caso, con l'età...
> ti ho dato solo qualcuna di quelle che x me sono spiegazioni...
> 
> ma ti ripeto, ogni storia è a se, e se non ci si passa non si può giudicare...
> ...


... madonna, ma tu sei proprio confusa... passi da una considerazione banalissima ad altre considerazioni più interessanti in un decimo di secondo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## La Lupa (4 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Esatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per carità... tutto può essere eh... ma io quando frequentavo pischelli non è che pensavo di sposarmeli.

Per di più, una con marito e figli in casa, non credo che c'abbia spazio per qualcosa di più lungo o grosso di 15 cm.

Poi vabbè... ci sono quelle dette "380" che ti raccontano che non possono vivere senza le scosse e le emozioni...


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... madonna, ma tu sei proprio confusa... passi da una considerazione banalissima ad altre considerazioni più interessanti in un decimo di secondo... hi, hi, hi...


 
ma quest'ultima era quella banalissima o quella interessante?!?

Bhè in effetti fa parte di me...posso essere interessante nella mia banalità!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... insomma, per te, l'età è fondamentale, eh?... è un aspetto prioritario. eh?... sul dato anagrafico, costruisci le tue fantasie e le tue storie... secondo i più triti stereotipi nazional-popolari... adesso ci dirai che il vecchietto ricco sfondato con la ragazzina tutta tette, è figo... mentre la vegliarda con il giovincello... è troia... no, anzi, malata... hi, hi, hi...


nono 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sto dicendo il contrario, e per me vale indistintamente che uno sia uomo o che sia donna.
Per esempio, il vecchietto ricco con una ragazzina...cosa pensa di avere dalla ragazzina?

Il dato anagrafico è importante, non è tutto , ma è molto importante.
Per me c'è un baratro non indifferente tra una donna di 36 anni con due figli e un ragazzo di 26 con una fidanzata.
Ce ne sarebbe anche tra un uomo di 50 divorziato con figli e una ragazza di 25 mai sposata.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io non le capisco ste donne che iniziano a invecchiare che vanno a scassare le p--- (in tutti i sensi) a quelli parecchio più giovani. Forse si vogliono sentire maestre? Vogliono recuperare la giovinezza? Gli piace pensare di crescerseli?
> Il mio fidanzato ha chattato per un periodo con una donna sulla quarantina, che io ne sappia non sono stata tradita ma non capivo perchè questa lo andava cercando (partiva da lei).
> Qualcuno ha voglia di darmi delucidazioni sull'argomento?
> Io non andrei a cercare uno di dieci anni meno di me: che cosa può offrirmi?
> ...


scusa, ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> nono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... il vero baratro, se c'è, è nel pensiero... non all'anagrafe...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa, ma quanti anni hai?


... sveglia! è del '19...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ma quest'ultima era quella banalissima o quella interessante?!?
> 
> Bhè in effetti fa parte di me...posso essere interessante nella mia banalità!!!


... l'ultima era interessante... sei interessante quando diventi relativista e "lassa"... banale, quando diventi apodittica e "stretta"...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora volevi la risposta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lei è partita chiedendosi se questa fosse una scappatella o una relazione...a sto punto tu presupponi si tratti della prima.
E se fosse la seconda?


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Chica*

Ormai credo che tu abbia già preso la tua decisione visto che lo hai tecnicamente liquidato, quindi parliamo per congetture ed ipotesi.
Questa donna è sposata con due figli e se la spassa con un ragazzo giovane che sa essere fidanzato. Vogliamo dire che potrebbe trovarsene uno non impegnato? Diciamolo, ma la verità è che a lei non frega nulla perchè non ha alcun progetto ma solo voglia di provare sensazioni e il resto le fa una pippa.... Quanto al tuo ragazzo è diventato "vittima" della solita offerta che quando è fiorente non richiede neppure la domanda, va in saldo e si sà i saldi sono convenienti.....
Non sto ma dirti se questa donna avesse chissà quali motivazioni per negare il suo essere o meno innamorata o il poter definire cosa provasse il tuo ragazzo (su che basi poi)... semplicemente lui ha preso al volo l'occasione ghiotta e l'altra non se la è lasciata scappare..... le ragioni di entrambi lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Sei tu che devi decidere se, pregresso a parte, ami abbastanza un uomo così e puoi passare sopra a questi "incidenti" o se hai spazio, voglia e intenzione di avere un uomo che, se proprio deve avere defezioni, almeno abbia (sigh) l'alibi della routine di lunghi anni di convivenza. 
E' il tuo sentimento e il tuo decidere come vuoi stare bene a fare l'ago della bilamcia..... quello che dice lui forse è vero forse no, quello che dice lei, comunque, vanno considerate cazzate (lei è assolutamente ininfluente) nell'economia della tua decisione.
Bruja


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il vero baratro, se c'è, è nel pensiero... non all'anagrafe...


C'è un baratro anche nella differenza di età.
Una persona in dieci anni, male che gli vada, acquisisce più esperienza rispetto a una che ha dieci anni meno.
trentasei anni è un'età particolare per una donna: si avvia agli 'anta.
Se poi ci aggiungiamo che ha due figli.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ormai credo che tu abbia già preso la tua decisione visto che lo hai tecnicamente liquidato, quindi parliamo per congetture ed ipotesi.
> Questa donna è sposata con due figli e se la spassa con un ragazzo giovane che sa essere fidanzato. Vogliamo dire che potrebbe trovarsene uno non impegnato? Diciamolo, ma la verità è che a lei non frega nulla perchè non ha alcun progetto ma solo voglia di provare sensazioni e il resto le fa una pippa.... *Quanto al tuo ragazzo è diventato "vittima" della solita offerta che quando è fiorente non richiede neppure la domanda, va in saldo e si sà i saldi sono convenienti.....*
> Non sto ma dirti se questa donna avesse chissà quali motivazioni per negare il suo essere o meno innamorata o il poter definire cosa provasse il tuo ragazzo (su che basi poi)... semplicemente lui ha preso al volo l'occasione ghiotta e l'altra non se la è lasciata scappare..... le ragioni di entrambi lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Sei tu che devi decidere se, pregresso a parte, ami abbastanza un uomo così e puoi passare sopra a questi "incidenti" o se hai spazio, voglia e intenzione di avere un uomo che, se proprio deve avere defezioni, almeno abbia (sigh) l'alibi della routine di lunghi anni di convivenza.
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ma come cazzo si fa a non amare questa donna?... ma questa, è una DEA... hi, hi, hi... se mi assicurano che dopo, incontro una come te, faccio il giro del mondo in ginocchio... _giuro_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> C'è un baratro anche nella differenza di età.
> Una persona in dieci anni, male che gli vada, acquisisce più esperienza rispetto a una che ha dieci anni meno.
> trentasei anni è un'età particolare per una donna: si avvia agli 'anta.
> Se poi ci aggiungiamo che ha due figli.


Cara Lyllina...tu parli da persona giovane...
Ma non sai quanto è brutta questa giovinezza che ti sfugge...Ci fossero anche solo dei piccoli momenti per poterla rivivere, andrebbero colti al volo..
E sai...a una donna di 36 anni l'uccello piace moooolto di più che a una di 20...Questo te lo possono credo confermare tutte le donne del forum.. (credo..non si sa mai..non vorrei passare per presuntuoso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
E a volte questi piccoli momenti di giovinezza (sinonimo *felicità*) hanno la forma di un uccello

Buscopann


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Lei è partita chiedendosi se questa fosse una scappatella o una relazione...a sto punto tu presupponi si tratti della prima.
> E se fosse la seconda?


c'è stata condivisione...Chica parlava di foto, di mail conservate nel PC...ma vi pare che di una persona con cui ci sono solo delle sco..ate mi conservo (rischiando), delle cose?!?
Penso che oltre alla componente sessuale, ci fosse anche il "piacere di stare insieme", fine a se stesso...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> C'è un baratro anche nella differenza di età.
> Una persona in dieci anni, male che gli vada, acquisisce più esperienza rispetto a una che ha dieci anni meno.
> trentasei anni è un'età particolare per una donna: si avvia agli 'anta.
> Se poi ci aggiungiamo che ha due figli.


... lo stereotipo è fatto, dici?... Lillyna, amica mia, mai fidersi degli stampini per i biscotti... specie in campo sociale e relazionale... l'esperienza?... ognuno ha la sua... ognuno diversa da quella di un altro... in queste cose, conta molto di più quello che ti aspetti... conta il futuro... molto più del passato... contano le anticipazioni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> C'è un baratro anche nella differenza di età.
> Una persona in dieci anni, male che gli vada, acquisisce più esperienza rispetto a una che ha dieci anni meno.
> trentasei anni è un'età particolare per una donna: si avvia agli 'anta.
> Se poi ci aggiungiamo che ha due figli.


Mi sembra che tu voglia analizzare con i parametri della relazione quelli che sono solo dei rapporti effimeri...
Se vuoi trovare una casa definitiva ti poni molte domande rispetto ad essa, ma per un week end ...una volta ti può bastare un hotel un bel panorama ...un'altra che sia vicino alla stazione ...un'altra che servano la colazione a letto ...un'altra volta ancora ti va bene la canadese in spiaggia...

Per una relazione seria invece si tiene conto di molti aspetti e l'età è solo uno. Per me o per te è importante, per altri contano più altre affinità...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cara Lyllina...tu parli da persona giovane...
> Ma non sai quanto è brutta questa giovinezza che ti sfugge...Ci fossero anche solo dei piccoli momenti per poterla rivivere, andrebbero colti al volo..
> E sai...a una donna di 36 anni l'uccello piace moooolto di più che a una di 20...Questo te lo possono credo confermare tutte le donne del forum.. (credo..non si sa mai..non vorrei passare per presuntuoso
> 
> ...


... Busco, dimmi che non lavori per la Boehringer Ingelheim Italia... hi, hi, hi... altrimenti sono il tuo padrone... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Busco, dimmi che non lavori per la Boehringer Ingelheim Italia... hi, hi, hi... altrimenti sono il tuo padrone... hi, hi, hi...


Lo Spiriva è un mio concorrente  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo Spiriva è un mio concorrente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... puttana eva... ma allora lavori per la Novartis... o madonna... dimmi che è così...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... lo stereotipo è fatto, dici?... Lillyna, amica mia, mai fidersi degli stampini per i biscotti... specie in campo sociale e relazionale... l'esperienza?... ognuno ha la sua... ognuno diversa da quella di un altro... in queste cose, conta molto di più quello che ti aspetti... conta il futuro... molto più del passato... contano le anticipazioni...


 
Io continuo a domandarmi che cosa possa volere una di dieci anni più grande del mio ragazzo , con due figli, da uno come...il mio ragazzo.
E che cosa possa desiderare lui da lei.
Penso che lei se lo domandi in continuazione.

In genere, parlo sempre di "età mentale" e non anagrafica. Però mi infastidiscono le donne adulte che vanno a infilarsi nelle relazioni di gente parecchio più giovane.
Idem rovesciato al maschile.


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... puttana eva... ma allora lavori per la Novartis... o madonna... dimmi che è così...


No,no...Anche la Novartis è una mia concorrente...E non tanto per il respiratorio, ma per il cardio-vascolare.

Azienda italiana la mia

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io continuo a domandarmi che cosa possa volere una di dieci anni più grande del mio ragazzo , con due figli, da uno come...il mio ragazzo.
> E che cosa possa desiderare lui da lei.
> Penso che lei se lo domandi in continuazione.
> 
> ...


Noi abbiamo provato a spiegartelo...ma è proprio vero il vero il detto che non c'è peggior sordo che non vuole stare a sentire

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

carràmba che sorpresa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io continuo a domandarmi che cosa possa volere una di dieci anni più grande del mio ragazzo , con due figli, da uno come...il mio ragazzo.
> E che cosa possa desiderare lui da lei.
> Penso che lei se lo domandi in continuazione.
> 
> ...


... ti infastidiscono perché sono socialmente, in qualche modo, riprovevoli... capisci?... è una questione sociale... io nelle donne molto più vecchie di me ho trovato tante cose... mi hanno arricchito molto... parlandomi delle loro esperienze... e io parlando delle mie... dici bene, è l'età mentale che fa la differenza... hai provato a chiedere al tuo ragazzo il senso di questa relazione?... il significato?... a questo devi guardare, non a quelle cose ridicole che si fanno a letto... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cara Lyllina...tu parli da persona giovane...
> Ma non sai quanto è brutta questa giovinezza che ti sfugge...Ci fossero anche solo dei piccoli momenti per poterla rivivere, andrebbero colti al volo..
> E sai...a una donna di 36 anni l'uccello piace moooolto di più che a una di 20...Questo te lo possono credo confermare tutte le donne del forum.. (credo..non si sa mai..non vorrei passare per presuntuoso
> 
> ...


Ma Buscopann...perchè le persone credono che la giovinezza gli sfugga? Perchè entrare negli 'anta alle donne oggi le manda tanto in crisi?
Io ho un bel ricordo di mia nonna, anziana, con i capelli mai tinti e i lineamenti distesi.
Ci deve essere da qualche parte, un modo dignitoso per portarsi gli 'anta, come tutte le altre età..che bisogno c'è di operare queste scorrettezze?
Si inganna il tempo o solo se stessi?


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ma Buscopann...perchè le persone credono che la giovinezza gli sfugga? Perchè entrare negli 'anta alle donne oggi le manda tanto in crisi?
> Io ho un bel ricordo di mia nonna, anziana, con i capelli mai tinti e i lineamenti distesi.
> Ci deve essere da qualche parte, un modo dignitoso per portarsi gli 'anta, come tutte le altre età..che bisogno c'è di operare queste scorrettezze?
> Si inganna il tempo o solo se stessi?


lillyna ma se il tuo ragazzo ti tradisse farebbe differenza se con una coetanea o una di dieci anni di più?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti infastidiscono perché sono socialmente, in qualche modo, riprovevoli... capisci?... è una questione sociale... io nelle donne molto più vecchie di me ho trovato tante cose... mi hanno arricchito molto... parlandomi delle loro esperienze... e io parlando delle mie... dici bene, è l'età mentale che fa la differenza... hai provato a chiedere al tuo ragazzo il senso di questa relazione?... il significato?... a questo devi guardare, non a quelle cose ridicole che si fanno a letto... hi, hi, hi...


Per me resta una scorrettezza. Quella di andare comunque a intromettersi in una relazione tra due persone alla pari, per avere del buon sesso (o tutto quello che vuoi).Se si tratta di amore è già diverso.
Non metto in dubbio che un giovane tragga insegnamento da una donna più "anziana". Ma se si parla di amore la cosa assume un significato diverso.


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No,no...Anche la Novartis è una mia concorrente...E non tanto per il respiratorio, ma per il cardio-vascolare.
> 
> Azienda italiana la mia
> 
> Buscopann


... conosco molto bene l'ambiente... in italia e all'estero... la mia famiglia ha molti interessi nel ramo degli antibiotici... hi, hi, hi... mi manca solo di mettere il nome e cognome... hi, hi, hi... comunque, sti stronzi di cinesi producono eritromicina a tonnellate e a costi irrisori... rubando i ceppi... e fermentando anche la merda... so che capisci quello che scrivo... con i generici non si guadagna più un cazzo... nel 2000, abbiamo chiuso due aziende in america... noi dobbiamo rispondere alla FDA... i cinesi, nemmeno al comando dei vigili urbani...


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ma Buscopann...perchè le persone credono che la giovinezza gli sfugga? Perchè entrare negli 'anta alle donne oggi le manda tanto in crisi?
> Io ho un bel ricordo di mia nonna, anziana, con i capelli mai tinti e i lineamenti distesi.
> Ci deve essere da qualche parte, un modo dignitoso per portarsi gli 'anta, come tutte le altre età..che bisogno c'è di operare queste scorrettezze?
> Si inganna il tempo o solo se stessi?


Quando arriverai a 36 anche tu potrai capire...Non nel senso di volere un uccello di 10 anni più giovane..ma della giovinezza che sfugge..
Non c'è modo di capire veramente qualcosa se non vivendola.
Il problema dell'italiano medio è che spesso giudica (e spesso male) anche quelle situazioni con cui inevitabilmente un giorno si troverà lui stesso a fare i conti...

Buscopann


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Per me resta una scorrettezza. Quella di andare comunque a intromettersi in una relazione tra due persone alla pari, per avere del buon sesso (o tutto quello che vuoi).Se si tratta di amore è già diverso.
> Non metto in dubbio che un giovane tragga insegnamento da una donna più "anziana". Ma se si parla di amore la cosa assume un significato diverso.


... perché dici "intromettersi"... qualcuno la lascia entrare... o no?...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> lillyna ma se il tuo ragazzo ti tradisse farebbe differenza se con una coetanea o una di dieci anni di più?


SINCERA SINCERA?
Mi brucerebbe di più se anzichè scegliersi una mia coetanea si scegliesse una donna più adulta.


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... conosco molto bene l'ambiente... in italia e all'estero... la mia famiglia ha molti interessi nel ramo degli antibiotici... hi, hi, hi... mi manca solo di mettere il nome e cognome... hi, hi, hi... comunque, sti stronzi di cinesi producono eritomicina a tonnellate e a costi irrisori... rubando i ceppi... e fermentando anche la merda... so che capisci quello che scrivo... con i generici non si guadagna più un cazzo... nel 2000, abbiamo chiuso due aziende in america... noi dobbiamo rispondere alla FDA... i cinesi, nemmeno al comando dei vigili urbani...


Chen..capisco..ma non parliamo di lavoro..qui solo di corna  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> carràmba che sorpresa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


La sorpresa che è? E' arrivata la Carrà?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché dici "intromettersi"... qualcuno la lascia entrare... o no?...


E' vero, come è vero quello che dice Bruja sopra, è_ l'offerta _che però io non capisco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> SINCERA SINCERA?
> Mi brucerebbe di più se anzichè scegliersi una mia coetanea si scegliesse una donna più adulta.


Perché?
Credo che la risposta ti aiuterebbe


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chen..capisco..ma non parliamo di lavoro..qui solo di corna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hai ragione... lasciamo perdere gli affari... altrimenti m'incazzo sul serio...


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... conosco molto bene l'ambiente... in italia e all'estero... la mia famiglia ha molti interessi nel ramo degli antibiotici... hi, hi, hi... mi manca solo di mettere il nome e cognome... hi, hi, hi... comunque, sti stronzi di cinesi producono eritomicina a tonnellate e a costi irrisori... rubando i ceppi... e fermentando anche la merda... so che capisci quello che scrivo... con i generici non si guadagna più un cazzo... nel 2000, abbiamo chiuso due aziende in america... noi dobbiamo rispondere alla FDA... i cinesi, nemmeno al comando dei vigili urbani...


erit-R-omicina.......gnurant!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















non ho resistito scusa......


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La sorpresa che è? E' arrivata la Carrà?


perchè manca solo che tu sia uno che chen prende a calci in culo tutti i giorni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















scusa chen, sto a scherzà....


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Credo che la risposta ti aiuterebbe


vorrei anche io la risposta lillyna


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> perchè manca solo che tu sia uno che chen prende a calci in culo tutti i giorni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh...guarda...i calci in culo ci pensano altri a darmeli...e per quelli non fa nessuna differenza chi te li dà  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando arriverai a 36 anche tu potrai capire...Non nel senso di volere un uccello di 10 anni più giovane..ma della giovinezza che sfugge..
> Non c'è modo di capire veramente qualcosa se non vivendola.
> Il problema dell'italiano medio è che spesso giudica (e spesso male) anche quelle situazioni con cui inevitabilmente un giorno si troverà lui stesso a fare i conti...
> 
> Buscopann


Voglio essere sincera con te. Io mi metto sempre in discussione, qua non si tratta di dare giudizi.
Io trovo la modalità in cui questa donna si è _offerta_, come qualcosa di scorretto, di schifoso.
tu parli generalizzando: mi vuoi dire che quando avrò trentasei anni avrò così tanta voglia di uccello che sarò disposta ad andare con uno di 26 anni tanto per avere l'illusione effimera di essere ancora figa e corteggiata da uno più giovane...?

Mi sentirei più "realizzata" a sedurre un uomo più adulto e più complesso.


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh...guarda...i calci in culo ci pensano altri a darmeli...e per quelli non fa nessuna differenza chi te li dà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma vuoi mettere il copo di scena, scusa?
metto la parrucca bionda?


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Voglio essere sincera con te. Io mi metto sempre in discussione, qua non si tratta di dare giudizi.
> Io trovo la modalità in cui questa donna si è _offerta_, come qualcosa di scorretto, di schifoso.
> tu parli generalizzando: mi vuoi dire che quando avrò trentasei anni avrò così tanta voglia di uccello che sarò disposta ad andare con uno di 26 anni tanto per avere l'illusione effimera di essere ancora figa e corteggiata da uno più giovane...?
> 
> Mi sentirei più "realizzata" a sedurre un uomo più adulto e più complesso.


Ehm...ti riporto la mia risposta integrale...evidenziando una parte:

*Quando arriverai a 36 anche tu potrai capire...Non nel senso di volere un uccello di 10 anni più giovane..ma della giovinezza che sfugge.*.
Non c'è modo di capire veramente qualcosa se non vivendola.
Il problema dell'italiano medio è che spesso giudica (e spesso male) anche quelle situazioni con cui inevitabilmente un giorno si troverà lui stesso a fare i conti...

ennesima dimostrazione che noi scriviamo...e tu o non leggi..o proprio fai finta di non capire..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Credo che la risposta ti aiuterebbe


Perchè significherebbe che sta cercando qualcosa di troppo diverso da quello che sono io, che io non avrei mai potuto dargli a priori, con una coetanea sono più ampie le possibilità che stesse cercando qualcosa che io (potenzialmente) sarei stata in grado di dargli ma che non gli ho dato.


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma vuoi mettere il copo di scena, scusa?
> metto la parrucca bionda?


Caniggia?

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Perchè significherebbe che sta cercando qualcosa di troppo diverso da quello che sono io, che io non avrei mai potuto dargli a priori, con una coetanea sono più ampie le possibilità che stesse cercando qualcosa che io (potenzialmente) sarei stata in grado di dargli ma che non gli ho dato.


Ma non dovrebbe darti più pace il pensare che comunque non c'è una carenza tua, ma cerca altro?
Perché pensi che una più vecchia possa dare cose diverse da una giovane?
Quali cose?


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Perchè significherebbe che sta cercando qualcosa di troppo diverso da quello che sono io, che io non avrei mai potuto dargli a priori, con una coetanea sono più ampie le possibilità che stesse cercando qualcosa che io (potenzialmente) sarei stata in grado di dargli ma che non gli ho dato.


appunto, che non gli hai dato. senza contare che non si ha una lista come quella della spesa di cose di cui si ha bisogno o si cerca.....una persona ti piace e ti fa star bene, indipendentemente da cosa ti può dare...mi sembra un discorso manicheo lillyna....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Caniggia?*
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Caniggia?
> 
> Buscopann


Alex se metti come avatar la foto di caniggia...potrei morire dalle risate!!!!


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Caniggia?
> 
> Buscopann


ma no! sempre lei, la cosciaforte!


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma no! sempre lei, la cosciaforte!


Il popolo ha votato Caniggia..ora vogliamo Caniggia

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex se metti come avatar la foto di caniggia...potrei morire dalle risate!!!!


se prima firmi la donazione della tua parte di casa a me, subito!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se prima firmi la donazione della tua parte di casa a me, subito!
















Questo si chiama ricatto!
Sollevazione popolare avanti, datemi man forte!!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ehm...ti riporto la mia risposta integrale...evidenziando una parte:
> 
> *Quando arriverai a 36 anche tu potrai capire...Non nel senso di volere un uccello di 10 anni più giovane..ma della giovinezza che sfugge.*.
> Non c'è modo di capire veramente qualcosa se non vivendola.
> ...


scusate io arrivo ora....... ma questa frase mi sconvolge...... che vuol dire che io esattamente fra due settimane realizzero' della mia giovinezza che sfugge?


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questo si chiama ricatto!
> Sollevazione popolare avanti, datemi man forte!!!!


Tra moglie e marito...non mettere il dito

Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Lillyna*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Voglio essere sincera con te. Io mi metto sempre in discussione, qua non si tratta di dare giudizi.
> Io trovo la modalità in cui questa donna si è _offerta_, come qualcosa di scorretto, di schifoso.
> tu parli generalizzando: mi vuoi dire che quando avrò trentasei anni avrò così tanta voglia di uccello che sarò disposta ad andare con uno di 26 anni tanto per avere l'illusione effimera di essere ancora figa e corteggiata da uno più giovane...?
> 
> Mi sentirei più "realizzata" a sedurre un uomo più adulto e più complesso.


Non si tratta di stabilire cosa si farà a 30-40-50 anni ma di accettare che esiste questa realtà e che le motivazioni che muovono le persone non sono sempre intelleggibili...... E se fosse una persona che ha bisogni interiori per cui queste esperienze la gratificano di vuoti o lacune esistenziali?  Non che questo la giustifichi, ma sono le tue domande ad essere sbagliate quindi non riesci a combinarle con le nostre risposte.
Lui ha deciso che lei era appetibile e lei non ha visto motivi per ritrarsi... c'era l'occasione, la voglia e quant'altro.  Come puoi pensare che fosse amore?... dubito ne avessero perfino il tempo tecnico, una sbandata o un'infatuazione simile è solo sesso, emozioni, forse speranza di esperienze diverse e "proibite".... ma non credo che i sentimenti, quelli veri, avessero campo!
Ora inizia a farti le domande giuste e a non perdere testa e tempo nel pensare a quella donna che ha solo raccolto il merlo che per troppa curiosità è caduto dall'albero!
Tu questo ragazzo lo vorresti ancora o no??? Hai posto per la comprensione ed un ritorno ai vostri progetti?   Il resto è zavorra che prima butti meglio è!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> scusate io arrivo ora....... ma questa frase mi sconvolge...... che vuol dire che io esattamente fra due settimane realizzero' della mia giovinezza che sfugge?


Per la miseria..
Qui c'è pure chi la butta sulla matematica  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per la miseria..
> Qui c'è pure chi la butta sulla matematica
> 
> 
> ...


anche sulla geometria, prima qualcuno parlava di cm


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

scusate ma solo io penso che ci siano persone "infantili" anche a 50 anni e persone più mature a 25-30?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Lilli*

Sconcertante che tanti abbiano pensato che fosse il TUO ragazzo ad aver avuto una relazione con una donna più vecchia di dieci anni.
E' sconcertante non che l'abbiano capito, ma che tu ti sia tanto appassionata a questo caso presentato e che abbia considerato con tanto interesse l'eventualità.
Per questo ti ho posto domande su cosa ti disturba di più...
Può esserti utile per capire delle cose di te.

Naturalmente è normale e tengo conto che fino a una certa età si immaginano le persone più vecchie ...proprio vecchie, ipotizzando una decadenza fisica che avviene molto dopo e una differenza culturale e di interessi che dipende molto di più da altri fattori.


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> anche sulla geometria, prima qualcuno parlava di cm


36 erano gli anni o i cm? Certo che 36 cm...Fossi una donna farei 'na polizza sugli infortuni  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusate ma solo io penso che ci siano persone "infantili" anche a 50 anni e persone più mature a 25-30?


No. Ma mi domando quale 25enne matura/o potrebbe considerare un/a cinquantenne immaturo/a


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sconcertante che tanti abbiano pensato che fosse il TUO ragazzo ad aver avuto una relazione con una donna più vecchia di dieci anni.
> E' sconcertante non che l'abbiano capito, ma che tu ti sia tanto appassionata a questo caso presentato e che abbia considerato con tanto interesse l'eventualità.
> Per questo ti ho posto domande su cosa ti disturba di più...
> Può esserti utile per capire delle cose di te.
> ...


non so a chi ti riferisci ma io l'ho capito benissimo che si parlava per ipotesi con lillyna....il ragazzo vero è di chica.....


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusate ma solo io penso che ci siano persone "infantili" anche a 50 anni e persone più mature a 25-30?


Mah che dire mio padre 67 anni biologici e 15 di cervello ..... vedi tu!


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No. Ma mi domando quale 25enne matura/o potrebbe considerare un/a cinquantenne immaturo/a


non capisco che c'entra. ma va bene così....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non capisco che c'entra. ma va bene così....


Era una battuta...


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> 36 erano gli anni o i cm? Certo che 36 cm...Fossi una donna farei 'na polizza sugli infortuni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non lo chiamerei infortunio, mica ci cascherebbe accidentalmente su un 36 cm....


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era una battuta...


scusa, non avevo capito....


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non lo chiamerei infortunio, mica ci cascherebbe accidentalmente su un 36 cm....


Sarebbe una gran fortuna....


----------



## Old marty82 (4 Dicembre 2007)

Bella questa discussione. Mi sono sempre domandata se  e quanto l'età poteva incidere nei rapporti tra le persone.


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

quindi ricapitolando ci sta pure che una di 36 con due figli sia matura tanto quanto un 26enne....e non è questione di giovinezza che sfugge via o che vicina agli anta si devono avere conferme di ancora una perfetta forma fisica, semplicemente non si è abbastanza mature per capire che forse non è il caso di andare in giro a scoparsi chi si vuole se si ha una famiglia


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sarebbe una gran fortuna....


esosa!!!!!!!!meno male che mi ami per quello che sono e non per quello che ho....


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> esosa!!!!!!!!meno male che mi ami per quello che sono e non per quello che ho....


Tesoro, ma di te mi ha colpito il cervello (scusate, l'emoticon pinocchio c'è?), la dolcezza (peggio di uno yogurt scaduto) e la maturità (tipo pera che sta per cadere dall'albero)...
Però ti amo!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> quindi ricapitolando ci sta pure che una di 36 con due figli sia matura tanto quanto un 26enne....e non è questione di giovinezza che sfugge via o che vicina agli anta si devono avere conferme di ancora una perfetta forma fisica, semplicemente non si è abbastanza mature per capire che forse non è il caso di andare in giro a scoparsi chi si vuole se si ha una famiglia


...ma può starci che voglia un ragazzo per sue insicurezze ...per avere conferme fisiche o sfuggire confronti di altro livello...
Questo nel caso che ipotizzi.
Poi se si parla di un rapporto di lunga durata...è tutta un'altra storia...


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mah che dire mio padre 67 anni biologici e 15 di cervello ..... vedi tu!


è infantile nel rapportarsi agli altri o solo un atteggiamento? (o è solo una battuta? no, perchè anche io potrei a volte dimostrarne dodici ma non mi reputo affatto infantile)


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tesoro, ma di te mi ha colpito il cervello (scusate, l'emoticon pinocchio c'è?), la dolcezza (peggio di uno yogurt scaduto) e la maturità (tipo pera che sta per cadere dall'albero)...
> Però ti amo!!!!


non ti preoccupare, tesoro, per te sto apprtontando in casa il magazzino delle scope di 2 mq......comincia a digiunare


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare, tesoro, per te sto apprtontando in casa il magazzino delle scope di 2 mq......comincia a digiunare


Quando torni a casetta nostra facciamo i conti...


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> quindi ricapitolando ci sta pure che una di 36 con due figli sia matura tanto quanto un 26enne....e non è questione di giovinezza che sfugge via o che vicina agli anta si devono avere conferme di ancora una perfetta forma fisica, semplicemente non si è abbastanza mature per capire che forse non è il caso di andare in giro a scoparsi chi si vuole se si ha una famiglia


No @lex..Non ci siamo.
Secondo me la questione è che una con il 36 di scarpe potrebbe cercare al di sotto degli anta uno di 26 cm di pisello, pur sapendo che tra i due figli litiganti il terzo gode perchè gli hanno comprato la playstation per non veder fuggire via la giovinezza. Considerato che il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio di tenere il coltello dalla parte del manico, certamente mai come in questo caso è vero il detto che chi va piano va sano e va lontano anche perchè poi tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino. Eì meglio coltivare la propria erba, che se anche quella del vicino è sempre più verde, certamente la nostra stona di più!

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma può starci che voglia un ragazzo per sue insicurezze ...per avere conferme fisiche o sfuggire confronti di altro livello...
> Questo nel caso che ipotizzi.
> Poi se si parla di un rapporto di lunga durata...è tutta un'altra storia...


ma semplicemente non può essere attratta da un uomo che esteticamente rientra nei suoi parametri e che solo casualmente costui è più giovane?


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No @lex..Non ci siamo.
> Secondo me la questione è che una con il 36 di scarpe potrebbe cercare al di sotto degli anta uno di 26 cm di pisello, pur sapendo che tra i due figli litiganti il terzo gode perchè gli hanno comprato la playstation per non veder fuggire via la giovinezza. Considerato che il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio di tenere il coltello dalla parte del manico, certamente mai come in questo caso è vero il detto che chi va piano va sano e va lontano anche perchè poi tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino. Eì meglio coltivare la propria erba, che se anche quella del vicino è sempre più verde, certamente la nostra stona di più!
> 
> Buscopann


e poi dici che non producete droghe.....
ufficialmente, dovevi precisare!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quando torni a casetta nostra facciamo i conti...


ok, il mattarello l'ho già bruciato...già ti vedo che lo cerchi spasmodicamente...e poi non dire che non ti penso eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma semplicemente non può essere attratta da un uomo che esteticamente rientra nei suoi parametri e che solo casualmente costui è più giovane?


Beh ...uno di 26 anni è proprio giovane eh...proprio un ragazzo...


----------



## @lex (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ...uno di 26 anni è proprio giovane eh...proprio un ragazzo...


siamo sempre lì' P/R (continuando quello che ha inizuiato busco) tutto è relativo....


----------



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

*ciaooooooooo!!!!!!!!!*

Ciao a tutti! Innanzitutto volevo ringraziarvi per i vostri interventi e poi volevo dire che tanto la verità non la scoprirò mai perché lui non me la dirà mai visto che è un bugiardo falso e quindi nemmeno sono disposta a chiedergli perché lo ha fatto visto che tanto non avrò mai le risposte che cerco anche se non nego che la curiosità c'è. Non tornerò mai più con lui perché ormai non mi fido più ed ho perso tutta la stima che avevo di lui...poi a parte il tradimento anche il comportamento che ha assunto dopo essere stato scoperto è stato a dir poco triste...non si è più fatto vivo...ebbene sì una storia durata anni e tutto ad un tratto lui viene scoperto con le mani nel sacco e che fa? Scappa! Certo cosa avrebbe dovuto dirmi? Sì mi è piaciuto abbastanza tradirti sai...però vi confesso che fa male vedere che una persona con cui sei stata insieme tanto tempo e che hai amato con tutta te stessa dopo essere stata scoperta in flagrante si limita a sgattaiolare via e non farsi più viva come se quegli anni passati insieme non avessero avuto alcun significato. Ma sapete qual'è il bello? Il VILE (perché ora così lo chiamo) tempo fa' ha chiamato una mia amica e le ha detto che voleva parlarle, ma poi subito dopo le ha detto di essersi ripensato e ha riagganciato il telefono. Ovviamente voleva parlarle di me. Ma vi rendete conto? Comincio a pensare:ma con chi cavolo sono stata per tutto questo tempo???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Innanzitutto volevo ringraziarvi per i vostri interventi e poi volevo dire che tanto la verità non la scoprirò mai perché lui non me la dirà mai visto che è un bugiardo falso e quindi nemmeno sono disposta a chiedergli perché lo ha fatto visto che tanto non avrò mai le risposte che cerco anche se non nego che la curiosità c'è. Non tornerò mai più con lui perché ormai non mi fido più ed ho perso tutta la stima che avevo di lui...poi a parte il tradimento anche il comportamento che ha assunto dopo essere stato scoperto è stato a dir poco triste...non si è più fatto vivo...ebbene sì una storia durata anni e tutto ad un tratto lui viene scoperto con le mani nel sacco e che fa? Scappa! Certo cosa avrebbe dovuto dirmi? Sì mi è piaciuto abbastanza tradirti sai...però vi confesso che fa male vedere che una persona con cui sei stata insieme tanto tempo e che hai amato con tutta te stessa dopo essere stata scoperta in flagrante si limita a sgattaiolare via e non farsi più viva come se quegli anni passati insieme non avessero avuto alcun significato. Ma sapete qual'è il bello? Il VILE (perché ora così lo chiamo) tempo fa' ha chiamato una mia amica e le ha detto che voleva parlarle, ma poi subito dopo le ha detto di essersi ripensato e ha riagganciato il telefono. Ovviamente voleva parlarle di me. Ma vi rendete conto? Comincio a pensare:*ma con chi cavolo sono stata per tutto questo tempo??*?


E' la domanda che si fanno tutti i traditi...
Ma devi capire che un traditore è schiacciato tra la necessità di trovare delle ragioni per autoassolversi o almeno scusarsi e dal senso di colpa di fronte al tradito ...possibile tra le tante reazioni anche la fuga.
Ma tu come stai?


----------



## Old AlexRo (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum...come state? Io così così, il motivo potete ben immaginarlo...tradita da uno che sembrava il ragazzo perfetto, l'uomo da sposare, con dei valori e un forte attaccamento alla famiglia e al lavoro. Preciso, serio, responsabile...così sembrava e invece...scopro che se la faceva con una di dieci anni più grande di lui madre di 2 figli...lui ha solo 26 anni premetto...quello che non capisco è se è stata solo una scappatella o se è realmente innamorato di lei. Non che questo alla fine faccia tanto la differenza perché in ogni caso ha comunque tradito la mia fiducia e non mi ha rispettata come persona. Secondo me fiducia e rispetto sono alla base di un rapporto.




Quello che prova lui non ha tanta importanza. Dubito che lei, 36 anni e due figli abbia aspettative tanto romantiche circa il suo rapporto con il puledro.. Alla fine conta quello che provi tu e che sei disposta a sopportare per uno così. Cià!


----------



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

*sto uno schifo...*

Io sto uno schifo, mangio in continuazione ad intervelli di 3 ore (quasi come i lattanti!) e ho una rabbia immensa...il bello è che ogni giorno che passa la rabbia cresce sempre di più...purtroppo la mia mente è sempre lì, cerco di svagarmi il più possibile ma i miei pensieri gira che ti rigira tornano sempre lì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Io sto uno schifo, mangio in continuazione ad intervelli di 3 ore (quasi come i lattanti!) e ho una rabbia immensa...il bello è che ogni giorno che passa la rabbia cresce sempre di più...purtroppo la mia mente è sempre lì, cerco di svagarmi il più possibile ma i miei pensieri gira che ti rigira tornano sempre lì.


Finalmente una che se è sotto stress...mangia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La rabbia cresce fino a un punto poi scende...
Se gli parlassi andrebbe comunque meglio


----------



## Old AlexRo (4 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Finalmente una che se è sotto stress...mangia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicura?
Cioè lungi da me dubitare la terapia P/R che spesso ha funzionato meglio dei pronistici del lotto in TV ma non è presto per parlargli?
Non è ancora emotivamente troppo fragile per non cedere alle bugie che il puledro addurrà come scusante?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Cioè lungi da me dubitare la terapia P/R che spesso ha funzionato meglio dei pronistici del lotto in TV ma non è presto per parlargli?
> Non è ancora emotivamente troppo fragile per non cedere alle bugie che il puledro addurrà come scusante?


Fragile?!
La ragazza reagisce mangiando...questa se lo maaangia!!!


----------



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

*troppo forte!!!!!!!!!!*

Sei troppo forte!!!!! Hai capito bene, meglio che non lo sento e non lo vedo altrimento me lo mangioooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Scherzi a parte non voglio sentirlo perché ho paura che poi escano fuori altre cose che non sapevo e ciò equivale ad ulteriori sovraccarichi di sofferenze e poi ho paura che risentirlo potrebbe farmi male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Sei troppo forte!!!!! Hai capito bene, meglio che non lo sento e non lo vedo altrimento me lo mangioooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Scherzi a parte non voglio sentirlo perché ho paura che poi escano fuori altre cose che non sapevo e ciò equivale ad ulteriori sovraccarichi di sofferenze e poi ho paura che risentirlo potrebbe farmi male.


Parlo per esserci passata. So che hai paura di vederlo...ma ti aiuta vederlo e parlargli...


----------



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

*tu che ci sei passata...*

Tu che ci sei passata...sono indiscreta se ti chiedo come è andata quando lo hai rivisto?


----------



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

*l'ho lasciato per telefono*

Certo io non ho fatto una bella cosa...l'ho lasciato al telefono senza volerlo vedere, però voglio dire...lui non ha avuto rispetto di me quindi l'ho ripagato con la stessa moneta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Tu che ci sei passata...sono indiscreta se ti chiedo come è andata quando lo hai rivisto?


Altra storia ...matrimonio ultraventennale ...
Ma il momento in cui ci siamo rivisti per parlare ...è stato importante e utile...


----------



## Old chica (4 Dicembre 2007)

*pillole di saggezza*

e' proprio vero il detto...gli uomini vogliono una signora in salotto e una put...... a letto! Ops! Scusate la parola!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> e' proprio vero il detto...gli uomini vogliono una signora in salotto e una put...... a letto! Ops! Scusate la parola!


A volte è il contrario...


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2007)

*Busco....*



Buscopann ha detto:


> No @lex..Non ci siamo.
> Secondo me la questione è che una con il 36 di scarpe potrebbe cercare al di sotto degli anta uno di 26 cm di pisello, pur sapendo che tra i due figli litiganti il terzo gode perchè gli hanno comprato la playstation per non veder fuggire via la giovinezza. Considerato che il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio di tenere il coltello dalla parte del manico, certamente mai come in questo caso è vero il detto che chi va piano va sano e va lontano anche perchè poi tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino. Eì meglio coltivare la propria erba, che se anche quella del vicino è sempre più verde, certamente la nostra stona di più!
> 
> Buscopann


 
E con questa ti sei guadagnato il diploma di esperto del nonsense....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2007)

*chica*

Scusa ma in tutto questo giro di post mi sono persa un passaggio..... tu lo hai lasciato per telefono.... ma mi pare che tu abbia anche detto che lui è sparito comunque, e poco conta che abbia fatto un tentativo abortito di parlare ad una tua amica.
Insomma non mi pare che neppure lui si disperi dalla voglia di vederti e chiarire... non sò ma non mi pare ci siano molti estremi per avere un dialogo di qualunque genere.  Forse questa crisi ha evidenziato che la vostra unione era abbastanza labile, almeno da parte sua....
Bruja


----------



## Iago (5 Dicembre 2007)

*chica*



Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa ma in tutto questo giro di post mi sono persa un passaggio..... tu lo hai lasciato per telefono.... ma mi pare che tu abbia anche detto che lui è sparito comunque, e poco conta che abbia fatto un tentativo abortito di parlare ad una tua amica.
> Insomma non mi pare che neppure lui si disperi dalla voglia di vederti e chiarire... *non sò ma non mi pare ci siano molti estremi per avere un dialogo di qualunque genere.*  Forse questa crisi ha evidenziato che la vostra unione era abbastanza labile, almeno da parte sua....
> Bruja




...lo penso anche io!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> e' proprio vero il detto...gli uomini vogliono una signora in salotto e una put...... a letto! Ops! Scusate la parola!


 
Scusa, ma non la risolvi con le frasi fatte. E neanche con le volgarità e i luoghi comuni.

Non è così semplice.

E scegli tu, e lo scegli ora, se vuoi fare un percorso personale dove integri quest'esperienza di vita nel tuo vissuto - con quello di negativo che porta - per crescere, o amareggiarti e basta e non guarire mai (qui abbiamo visto persone arrivare furiose e amareggiate e nel tempo capire e crescere...).

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte è il contrario...


vero anche questo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old chica (5 Dicembre 2007)

*:-(*

E' passato solo qualche mese...sono ancora incavolata nera...comunque io penso che se due persone decidono di stare insieme o ci stanno seriamente o non ci stanno. Non mi piace l'ipocrisia, tante persone stanno insieme e si tradiscono continuamente, ma che ci si sta a fare insieme per vivere un rapporto nella falsità. Al mio ex a quanto pare le storielle piacciono allora io dico...ma che si fidanza a fare uno che vuole solo divertirsi...ma non è meglio rimanere da solo? Uno deve essere onesto con se stesso e con gli altri, cavolo!


----------



## Old chica (5 Dicembre 2007)

*:-(*

Penso che a volte il problema sta nel fatto che molte persone non hanno il coraggio di parlare chiaro al partner. Ammiro di più quelli che ti fanno capire subito che vogliono solo divertirsi che uno come il mio ex che fa finta di volere una cosa seria e invece sa che vuole solo divertirsi perché è ancora troppo giovane per affrontare una cosa seria.Certo è comodo avere vicino la ragazza seria, innamorata, una sicurezza, la stabilità e nel frattempo andare in giro a divertirsi con le altre.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> E' passato solo qualche mese...sono ancora incavolata nera...comunque io penso che se due persone decidono di stare insieme o ci stanno seriamente o non ci stanno. Non mi piace l'ipocrisia, tante persone stanno insieme e si tradiscono continuamente, ma che ci si sta a fare insieme per vivere un rapporto nella falsità. Al mio ex a quanto pare le storielle piacciono allora io dico...ma che si fidanza a fare uno che vuole solo divertirsi...ma non è meglio rimanere da solo? Uno deve essere onesto con se stesso e con gli altri, cavolo!


... vedi, il tuo è solo un pistolotto moralistico che, tuttavia, non smuove di un centimetro le questioni... devi guardare al significato delle cose... non alle cose... poi, se vuoi, mi metto anch'io a scrivere il "vogliamoci bene" e il "bisogna essere sinceri"... poi però, c'è la vita... ch'è un po' più complessa delle misere formule moralistiche...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Ti sei fatta una domanda .... 





chica ha detto:


> E' passato solo qualche mese...sono ancora incavolata nera...comunque io penso che se due persone decidono di stare insieme o ci stanno seriamente o non ci stanno. Non mi piace l'ipocrisia, tante persone stanno insieme e si tradiscono continuamente, ma che ci si sta a fare insieme per vivere un rapporto nella falsità. Al mio ex a quanto pare le storielle piacciono allora io dico...ma *che si fidanza a fare* uno che vuole solo divertirsi...ma non è meglio rimanere da solo? Uno deve essere onesto con se stesso e con gli altri, cavolo!


Ti sei data la risposta ...



chica ha detto:


> Penso che a volte il problema sta nel fatto che molte persone non hanno il coraggio di parlare chiaro al partner. Ammiro di più quelli che ti fanno capire subito che vogliono solo divertirsi che uno come il mio ex che fa finta di volere una cosa seria e invece sa che vuole solo divertirsi perché è ancora troppo giovane per affrontare una cosa seria.Certo *è comodo avere vicino la ragazza seria, innamorata, una sicurezza, la stabilità* e nel frattempo andare in giro a divertirsi con le altre.


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... poi però, c'è la vita... ch'è un po' più complessa delle misere formule moralistiche...


Sì Chen, è vero, concordo anch'io. E' che qualche limite bisognerebbe metterlo all'anarchia dilagante no? L'uomo non è un'isola Chen, viviamo tutti insieme...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> erit-R-omicina.......gnurant!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... prova a scrivere con la tastiera che ho in dotazione... hi, hi, hi... intendevo quella cosa lì... il macrolide a struttura lattonica... estere ciclico... con l'anello a 14 atomi... ha reso quintali di soldi a partire dagli anni settanta... ora non vale più un cazzo... per colpa dei cinesi e di quegli stronzi che trafficano con i ceppi e con i segreti industriali... tra le altre cose... ovviamente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Chen, è vero, concordo anch'io. E' che qualche limite bisognerebbe metterlo all'anarchia dilagante no? L'uomo non è un'isola Chen, viviamo tutti insieme...


... sì, ma non è con il moralismo qualunquista che aggiusti la questione... se lo vuoi fare, lo devi fare proponendo nuovi VALORI... in senso lato... quindi un nuovo *UMANESIMO*... perché io credo che la nostra società sia altamente antiumanistica... e questa è la vera questione... tradimenti e robette simili sono cazzate... il problema sta dietro... è più profondo... molto più profondo... e ci corrode da dentro... ci indebolisce, rendendoci tutti più fragili... perché meno *UMANI*...


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Chen, è vero, concordo anch'io. E' che qualche limite bisognerebbe metterlo all'anarchia dilagante no? *L'uomo non è un'isola* Chen, viviamo tutti insieme...


Leggi "Le possibilità di un'isola"...poi ne riparliamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forse non dovrebbe esserlo...


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> e' proprio vero il detto...gli uomini vogliono una signora in salotto e una put...... a letto! Ops! Scusate la parola!


Io preferisco una puttana in salotto, e una signora a letto


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Leggi "Le possibilità di un'isola"...poi ne riparliamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... il problema sono i valori che abbiamo disseminato... l'individualismo estremo... l'indifferenza... l'egoismo... tutti speciali, belli, ricchi e famosi... tutti in tv... gli adolescenti sognano di fare i calciatori... le adolescenti, le veline... i soldi facili... la bella vita... questa è la merda che ha invaso le coscienze... è l'acido che corrode da dentro... e ti rende fragilissimo... vulnerabile... un buon consumatore... un asino che rincorre la carota...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti sei fatta una domanda ....
> Ti sei data la risposta ...


... spiegazione semplicistica e banalissima... una vera cazzata...


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il problema sono i valori che abbiamo disseminato... l'individualismo estremo... l'indifferenza... l'egoismo... tutti speciali, belli, ricchi e famosi... tutti in tv... gli adolescenti sognano di fare i calciatori... le adolescenti, le veline... i soldi facili... la bella vita... questa è la merda che ha invaso le coscienze... è l'acido che corrode da dentro... e ti rende fragilissimo... vulnerabile... un buon consumatore... un asino che rincorre la carota...


Esatto...è il mare che ci circonda.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il problema sono i valori che abbiamo disseminato... l'individualismo estremo... l'indifferenza... l'egoismo... tutti speciali, belli, ricchi e famosi... tutti in tv... gli adolescenti sognano di fare i calciatori... le adolescenti, le veline... i soldi facili... la bella vita... questa è la merda che ha invaso le coscienze... è l'acido che corrode da dentro... e ti rende fragilissimo... vulnerabile... un buon consumatore... un asino che rincorre la carota...



"Un numero" ... per loro siamo solo dei numeri.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> "Un numero" ... per loro siamo solo dei numeri.


... il tuo è 61... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il problema sono i valori che abbiamo disseminato... l'individualismo estremo... l'indifferenza... l'egoismo... tutti speciali, belli, ricchi e famosi... tutti in tv... gli adolescenti sognano di fare i calciatori... le adolescenti, le veline... i soldi facili... la bella vita... questa è la merda che ha invaso le coscienze... è l'acido che corrode da dentro... e ti rende fragilissimo... vulnerabile... un buon consumatore... un asino che rincorre la carota...


Concordo.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tuo è 61... hi, hi, hi...


Impossibile rispondere ... si aggiorna tutti di'  ahahah


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tuo è 61... hi, hi, hi...


...e poi non saresti un cattivone, eh?


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e poi non saresti un cattivone, eh?


Ma lui non e' cattivone ... e' fissato, quindi, limitato.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma lui non e' cattivone ... e' fissato, quindi, limitato.


... hi, hi, hi... colpita & affondata... hi, hi, hi...

... Ciao Marì... devo andare allo studio... oggi incontro una mia nuova paziente... l'ho sentita al telefono... mi ha chiesto subito il mio numero di cellulare... ora mi chiedo: ma perché queste cazzo di pazienti devono sempre rompere i coglioni con quella roba che hanno tra le gambe... madonna mia... sedurre... sedurre... sedurre... ma finiamola una buona volta... QUESTE _NEVROTICONE _DELLA MADONNA!...


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... *colpita & affondata*... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... Ciao Marì... devo andare allo studio... oggi incontro una mia nuova paziente... l'ho sentita al telefono... mi ha chiesto subito il mio numero di cellulare... ora mi chiedo: ma perché queste cazzo di pazienti devono sempre rompere i coglioni con quella roba che hanno tra le gambe... madonna mia... sedurre... sedurre... sedurre... ma finiamola una buona volta... QUESTE _NEVROTICONE _DELLA MADONNA!...



AFFATTO.


Vai bello ... sacrificati


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> . ma perché queste cazzo di pazienti devono sempre rompere i coglioni con quella roba che hanno tra le gambe... madonna mia... sedurre... sedurre... sedurre... ma finiamola una buona volta... QUESTE _NEVROTICONE _DELLA MADONNA!...




















   e perchè mai tanto bisogno di venire sedotto eh Chen...


----------



## Old Confù (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io preferisco una puttana in salotto, e una signora a letto


Io fossi uomo preferirei...una puttana e basta!
a volte le brave ragazze moraliste....non vanno da nessuna parte...ti annoiano e basta....
le "puttane" a volte si fanno rispettare di più...ripagano con la stessa moneta...azione che a volte con certe persone, vale + di mille discorsi!!!

Il problema è che non sempre certi uomini, sono disposti a reggere il confronto, con donne che ragionano alla pari!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Il problema è che non sempre certi uomini, sono disposti a reggere il confronto, con donne che ragionano alla pari!


Vero.


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Io fossi uomo preferirei...una puttana e basta!
> a volte le brave ragazze moraliste....non vanno da nessuna parte...ti annoiano e basta....
> le "puttane" a volte si fanno rispettare di più...ripagano con la stessa moneta...azione che a volte con certe persone, vale + di mille discorsi!!!
> 
> Il problema è che non sempre certi uomini, sono disposti a reggere il confronto, con donne che ragionano alla pari!


Ho detto che volevo una signora, non una brava ragazza moralista.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E una signora sa coniugare alla perfezione la sua femminilità in ogni occasione e luogo. 
Come diceva il grande Totò: Signori, si nasce. Ed io modestamente, lo nacqui


----------



## Old Confù (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho detto che volevo una signora, non una brava ragazza moralista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e io mi sono agganciata al tuo post...ma la mia era una considerazione generale...

una donna vera per me...sa essere "porca" a letto per il suo uomo & signora in salotto!!!

Perchè scegliere?!?


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ...e io mi sono agganciata al tuo post...ma la mia era una considerazione generale...
> 
> una donna vera per me...sa essere "porca" a letto per il suo uomo & signora in salotto!!!
> 
> Perchè scegliere?!?


Si, infatti.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Io fossi uomo preferirei...una puttana e basta!
> a volte le brave ragazze moraliste....non vanno da nessuna parte...ti annoiano e basta....
> le "puttane" a volte si fanno rispettare di più...ripagano con la stessa moneta...azione che a volte con certe persone, vale + di mille discorsi!!!
> 
> Il problema è che non sempre certi uomini, sono disposti a reggere il confronto, con donne che ragionano alla pari!


 
Maro' Confusa ma ancora stiamo a parlare di puttane e brave ragazze?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















No maddai?!?!?!?

nel 2007???!

Ma ti picchio sul serio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Confù (5 Dicembre 2007)

Chica ha introdotto il discorso...(è Chica la protagonista del thread...ma in che thread siamo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
e io ho detto la mia, ti ripeto, per me è ovvio che non c'è una reale differenza...tutte siamo puttane e tutte brave ragazze!!!


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Chica ha introdotto il discorso...(è Chica la protagonista del thread...ma in che thread siamo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho i miei dubbi...meglio non generalizzare così


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho i miei dubbi




























   e i maschietti come sono?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Chica ha introdotto il discorso...(è Chica la protagonista del thread...ma in che thread siamo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parla per te  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























































solo donne


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e i maschietti come sono?


Mediamente? Porcoli e bambini.


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mediamente? Porcoli e bambini.


Quindi nessuna terza via, ce li dobbiamo prendere così come sono... uffa...


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi nessuna terza via, ce li dobbiamo prendere così come sono... uffa...


Fatevene una ragione....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ovviamente ho detto "mediamente"....









































....poi ci sono i veri figli di puttana


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fatevene una ragione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   par condicio dai, ci sono anche al femminile. Lo so lo so, ci sono le eccezioni che confermano la regola. Porcolo va pure bene, ma fedele. Bambino assolutamente no. Già dato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fatevene una ragione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre per scaricare la colpa sulle donne....


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fatevene una ragione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dici che sono piu' pericolosi quelli che ci sono o quelli che ci fanno?!

bacio!


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> par condicio dai, ci sono anche al femminile. Lo so lo so, ci sono le eccezioni che confermano la regola. Porcolo va pure bene, ma fedele. Bambino assolutamente no. Già dato.


Un porcolo fedele è raro...esiste, ma è come il tartufo d'Alba


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un porcolo fedele è raro...esiste, ma è come il tartufo d'Alba


Eh ma deve essere pure intelligente, mooooolto intelligente... E buono.
Impossibile?


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dici che *sono piu' pericolosi* quelli che ci sono o quelli che ci fanno?!
> 
> bacio!


Quelli che ci sono...sempre, quelli che ci sono, in tutti i campi dell'esistenza. Gli imbecilli sono la razza peggiore, IMHO!
Non so se sono i più pericolosi...ma sono quelli davvero da evitare.


----------



## Old Confù (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parla per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai *P/R*, mica intendo nell'accezione consueta del termine!!!
te l'ho detto secondo me non c'è niente di più bello che essere sensuali,intriganti,etc... col proprio uomo...ma sapersi anche comportare...in altre situazioni...


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh ma deve essere pure intelligente, mooooolto intelligente... E buono.
> Impossibile?


Un porcolo fedele intelligente e buono???
mmmmhhhh....mi sembra la barzelletta del tipo intelligente onesto e che vota FI.


----------



## Old Confù (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho i miei dubbi...meglio non generalizzare così


 
da Confusa muterò il nick in Incompresa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non riesco a farmi capire...facciamo che tutte potremmo esserlo...secondo me, albergano i due fattori all'interno...
poi ovviamente qlcn sceglie di appartenere, più ad una tipologia o all'altra...ad entrambe o non appartenere affatto!!!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un porcolo fedele intelligente e buono???
> mmmmhhhh....mi sembra la barzelletta del tipo intelligente onesto e che vota FI.




















   dimenticavo, ovviamente di sinistra... 

ps io sono così, uffa... e modesta soprattutto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un porcolo fedele intelligente e buono???
> mmmmhhhh....mi sembra la barzelletta del tipo intelligente onesto e che vota FI.


Ne conosco uno!


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dimenticavo, ovviamente di sinistra...
> 
> ps io sono così, uffa... e modesta soprattutto...


così come? Porcola fedele intelligente e buona? Ma tu femmina sei...è più facile


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne conosco *uno*!


Daiiii! Da Guinness


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> così come? Porcola fedele intelligente e buona? Ma tu femmina sei...è più facile


Why?


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Why?


Perchè non siete bambini...e quindi siete buone.


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè non siete bambini...e quindi siete buone.


Ma i bambini SONO buoni...


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma i bambini SONO buoni...


Scherzi? Sono innocentemente egoisti e crudeli. Come molti di noi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scherzi? Sono innocentemente egoisti e crudeli. Come molti di noi.


I bambini non sono egoisti sono egocentrici...


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I bambini non sono egoisti sono egocentrici...


Ammesso che sia vero, spiegami la differenza.


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scherzi? Sono innocentemente egoisti e crudeli. Come molti di noi.


Colpa delle mamme che non vi insegnano ad essere adulti... ahi ahi ahi ahi.. 

Beh un uomo innocentemente egoista e crudele non lo voglio, già dato.


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia vero, spiegami la differenza.


anche a me pf


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia vero, spiegami la differenza.





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> anche a me pf


Egoista è una volutazione morale nei confronti di un adulto che sceglie per sè...i bambini non possono che essere egocentrici per il loro funzionamento psichico


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Colpa delle mamme che non vi insegnano ad essere adulti... ahi ahi ahi ahi.. *
> 
> Beh un uomo innocentemente egoista e crudele non lo voglio, già dato.


Forse un pò si...ho sempre pensato che le vere nemiche delle donne sono le donne.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse un pò si...ho sempre pensato che *le vere nemiche delle donne sono le donne.*



Condivido.


----------



## Nobody (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Egoista è una volutazione morale nei confronti di un adulto che sceglie per sè...i bambini non possono che essere egocentrici per il loro funzionamento psichico


Arriva la tempesta.............odo Chen far festa..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scherzo


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse un pò si...ho sempre pensato che le vere nemiche delle donne sono le donne.


Concordo. Ma stiamo cambiando, non tutte sono così, te l'assicuro...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' sconcertante non che l'abbiano capito, ma che tu ti sia tanto appassionata a questo caso presentato e che abbia considerato con tanto interesse l'eventualità.
> Per questo ti ho posto domande su cosa ti disturba di più...
> Può esserti utile per capire delle cose di te.


Beh, per poter capire certe cose mi sforzo di immedesimarmici. Siccome il mio ragazzo ha la stessa età di quello di chica, mi sono semplicemente chiesta quali sarebbero i miei primi pensieri sapendo che mi ha tradita con una più adulta e con due figli.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (5 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse un pò si...ho sempre pensato che le vere nemiche delle donne sono le donne.


Anche io...ma ti assicuro che sto cambiando idea.
Esistono molte donne sole e spaventate che sono aggressive con quelle del loro stesso sesso, ma se le prendi dal verso giusto scoprirai che la solidarietà femminile esiste ancora.
Restano escluse dal discorso le donne che cercano di insinuarsi nelle relazioni altrui.(se poi di la c'è chi spalanca il portone il discorso cambia un pò, ma poco)


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Restano escluse dal discorso le donne che cercano di insinuarsi nelle relazioni altrui.(se poi di la c'è chi spalanca il portone il discorso cambia un pò, ma poco)


eh già...


----------



## Bruja (5 Dicembre 2007)

*Perbacco*

Noi stiamo qui a cincischiare e quel povero Chen sta affrontando una maliarda panterona da lettino di analisi....
Gli toccherà il lavoro e lo straordinario.... ah, sono sempre i migliori ad essere sfruttati!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Quanto torna anche se mi farà il cazziatone deve dirmi per filo e per segno la durata dell'analisi e la durata del .... resto!!!  Con gli amici non si hanno segreti no, e qui siamo tutti amici???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (5 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Noi stiamo qui a cincischiare e quel povero Chen sta affrontando una maliarda panterona da lettino di analisi....
> Gli toccherà il lavoro e lo straordinario.... ah, sono sempre i migliori ad essere sfruttati!!!
> 
> 
> ...








   allora io sono completamente scema. Avevo capito che faceva l'imprenditore.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Noi stiamo qui a cincischiare e quel povero Chen sta affrontando una maliarda panterona da lettino di analisi....
> Gli toccherà il lavoro e lo straordinario.... ah, sono sempre i migliori ad essere sfruttati!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Per la pelle


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per la pelle


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Noi stiamo qui a cincischiare e quel povero Chen sta affrontando una maliarda panterona da lettino di analisi....
> Gli toccherà il lavoro e lo straordinario.... ah, sono sempre i migliori ad essere sfruttati!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Tutti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




No i particolari no


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per la pelle


----------



## Bruja (5 Dicembre 2007)

*Marì*

Io ho considerato la tua battuta ed ho notato una sottile ironia.... non è che mi sono sbagliata?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




































Bruja


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho considerato la tua battuta ed ho notato una sottile ironia.... non è che mi sono sbagliata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bruja tu sei (quasi) PERFETTA!


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Dicembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per la pelle


sua...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e perchè mai tanto bisogno di venire sedotto eh Chen...


... ma per carità!... dai, lo sai bene come sono le pazienti _nevrotiche_... comunque sono sopravvissuto... ed era esattamente come le altre... me l'ero immaginata bene... hi, hi, hi... ma con me, non la spuntano di certo... conosco il male... e lo evito... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Egoista è una volutazione morale nei confronti di un adulto che sceglie per sè...i bambini non possono che essere egocentrici per il loro funzionamento psichico[/quote
> 
> 
> ... AH, AH, AH... HU, HU, HU... HI, HI, HI... roba da matti... ma dove l'avete trovata questa?... al circo Barnum?... hi, hi, hi... P/R, per scrivere una cosa del genere... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... deve mancartene di punti Q.I. ... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (5 Dicembre 2007)

*Chen*

Dai non fare lo specioso.... racconta come NON ti sei fatto abbordare!! 
Anzi immaginando che non sia una paziente una tantum, come lo eviterai in seguito.... ci basta la strategia, la tattica sul campo la possiamo vagheggiare....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old diggei (6 Dicembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> faccio una domanda:*il tuo fidanzato fa il dj e fate l'amore una volta al mese in posizione "canonica"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



veramente io non ho tradito.Ho rischiato di cadere, ma non lo ho fatto.
La mia lei ha 22 anni......e cmq a presto una discussione sul fatto che le cose stanno MOOOLTO migliorando!





per chica:Mi dispiace veramente tanto, sai, io ho avuto paura di cedere ma alla fine non l'ho fatto, in quanto amo e rispetto la mia fidanzata da morire.Se leggi il tread"tradisco o no?"che ho aperto io capirai i miei problemi, anche se penso che ora non te ne possa fregare un tubo.
Non mi sento di dirti ne mollalo, ne restaci assieme o cos'altro.Ti dico che fintantochè una persona vive può cambiare, di conseguenza devi decidere tu, il vizietto che ho letto magari lo perde, magari no.
Magari il problema come nel mio caso era la vostra vita sessuale, magari no,o semplicemente è stato attratto da lei.....non mi sento di dare giudizi, ne consigli,ma ti sono vicino.Un abbraccio.

dj


----------



## Old chica (6 Dicembre 2007)

*diggei*

Ammazza che tempismo! Non ci crederai ma stavo leggendo per caso la tua storia e nel frattempo tu mi ha risposto!


----------



## Old chica (6 Dicembre 2007)

*diggei*

Mi rincuora vedere che al giorno d'oggi esistono ragazzi con dei valori...meno male! Cavolo li becco tutti io i finti ragazzi seri!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Meglio se rimango da sola...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...è la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum...come state? Io così così, il motivo potete ben immaginarlo...tradita da uno che sembrava il ragazzo perfetto, l'uomo da sposare, con dei valori e un forte attaccamento alla famiglia e al lavoro. Preciso, serio, responsabile...così sembrava e invece...scopro che se la faceva con una di dieci anni più grande di lui madre di 2 figli...lui ha solo 26 anni premetto...quello che non capisco è se è stata solo una scappatella o se è realmente innamorato di lei. Non che questo alla fine faccia tanto la differenza perché in ogni caso ha comunque tradito la mia fiducia e non mi ha rispettata come persona. Secondo me fiducia e rispetto sono alla base di un rapporto.


 
hai ragione, il teadimento è uno schifo, specie in questo modo. mi dispiace.
per me  comunque nn esiste perdono


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Mi rincuora vedere che al giorno d'oggi esistono ragazzi con dei valori...meno male! Cavolo li becco tutti io i finti ragazzi seri!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io nno ho mai tradito pur potendolo fare tranquillamente, ed ovviamente sono sttao ben ripagato da una zoccola


----------



## Old chica (7 Dicembre 2007)

*grande Leone!!!*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> io nno ho mai tradito pur potendolo fare tranquillamente, ed ovviamente sono sttao ben ripagato da una zoccola


cara mia la ruota gira, oggi a me domani a te
la pazienza è un arte
ride bene chi ride ultimo 

Guarda...l'unica cosa che mi rincuora è proprio questa, che la vita è una ruota che gira, io ogni volta che ho sbagliato nella vita ho pagato per i miei sbagli...non sono mai potuta sfuggire al momento della resa dei conti...attendo che arrivi anche il suo momento e io sarò lì a godere! Tanto quel momento arriva per tutti, può essere furbo quanto vuole, intelligente quanto vuole, ma non sfuggirà!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old chica (7 Dicembre 2007)

*Leone*

Scusa...la faccina incavolata volevo metterla alla fine della discussione invece ho sbagliato e l'ho messa dall'altra parte...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Dicembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> hai ragione, il teadimento è uno schifo, specie in questo modo. mi dispiace.
> per me comunque nn esiste perdono


Leone, a me quelli come te mi fanno paura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Leone, a me quelli come te mi fanno paura.


Basta l'avatar...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta l'avatar...


*Soprattutto* l'avatar.


----------



## Old chica (7 Dicembre 2007)

*tutta vitaaaaaaaaa!!!*

Che bello, stasera vado a ballare...niente pensieri negativi e...tutta vitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!
Salsa forever!!!


----------



## Old Confù (7 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Che bello, stasera vado a ballare...niente pensieri negativi e...tutta vitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!
> Salsa forever!!!


 
come ti capisco...fino a l'anno scorso la salsa era tutta la mia vita!!!


----------



## Old chica (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> come ti capisco...fino a l'anno scorso la salsa era tutta la mia vita!!!


Hai smesso??? Nooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Old Confù (7 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Hai smesso??? Nooooooooooooooooo!!!


smesso no, diciamo in pausa di riflessione...conto di ritornarci...ma con la voglia e il clima giusto!!!!balli da molto? cuba o puertorico?


----------



## Old chica (7 Dicembre 2007)

*¡Cuba, claro que si!*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> smesso no, diciamo in pausa di riflessione...conto di ritornarci...ma con la voglia e il clima giusto!!!!balli da molto? cuba o puertorico?


2 anni! Ballo cubana, ho provato portoricana ma non so, non fa per me, dopo 2 lezioni sono scappata! Io penso una cosa: come ho fatto a vivere fino ad ora senza il ballo? Mi sono persa tanti anni di felicità...devo rimettermi in paro...


----------



## Old chica (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> smesso no, diciamo in pausa di riflessione...conto di ritornarci...ma con la voglia e il clima giusto!!!!balli da molto? cuba o puertorico?


Per me è diventata come una droga, non posso farne a meno! Ormai ho preso il via e non mi ferma più nessuno, vado 3/4 volte a settimana...solo per la questione del dolore ai piedi altrimenti andrei tutte le sere!


----------



## Old chica (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> smesso no, diciamo in pausa di riflessione...conto di ritornarci...ma con la voglia e il clima giusto!!!!balli da molto? cuba o puertorico?


Dai non mollare, riprendi, non te ne pentirai!


----------



## Old Confù (7 Dicembre 2007)

Ti capisco 3 anni e stesso iter....cuba for ever...anche se ho provato la portoricana...
sono in pausa perchè non c'è + il clima e il gruppo che c'era prima, sia a scuola che alle serate...dove sto io...il cubano non è tanto gettonato, per cui se non c'è un bel gruppo rischi di non ballare....
in più, il mio ballerino era il mio ex...quindi all'inizio ho evitato per non incontrarlo...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

Io voglio imparare a ballare il tango...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io voglio imparare a ballare il tango...


argentino....eccezionale e sensualissimo anche quello!
ho provato 1 sola lezione, ma mi è rimasto nel cuore...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> argentino....eccezionale e sensualissimo anche quello!
> ho provato 1 sola lezione, ma mi è rimasto nel cuore...


A me piace tanto vederlo ballare.
Anni fa ho assistito ad uno spettacolo teatrale dedicato ad Astor Piazzolla (che come ho già scritto in un altro thread è originario della mia città, o meglio, lo sono i suoi genitori) e sono rimasta senza parole per tutto lo spettacolo... E' una favola...


----------



## Old chica (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ti capisco 3 anni e stesso iter....cuba for ever...anche se ho provato la portoricana...
> sono in pausa perchè non c'è + il clima e il gruppo che c'era prima, sia a scuola che alle serate...dove sto io...il cubano non è tanto gettonato, per cui se non c'è un bel gruppo rischi di non ballare....
> in più, il mio ballerino era il mio ex...quindi all'inizio ho evitato per non incontrarlo...


Guarda...io ho dovuto lottare parecchio per non abbandonare la salsa...le premesse c'erano tutte: la maggior parte delle mie amiche non balla salsa, *il mio fidanzato* non veniva mai con me a ballare, quindi dovevo ballare con chi capitava e come ben saprai è pieno di uomini che vanno a ballare solo per rimorchiare, a scuola di ballo mi si era appiccicato uno (che ci provava palesemente) che non riuscivo più a scollarmi però dovevo ballarci non avendo il ballerino fisso...tutto il resto del corso era composto da fidanzatini o amici che andavano a ballare in coppia...grazie a Dio è avvenuto il miracolo...ho conosciuto gente nuova, nuove amiche che ballano salsa come me, ci siamo infiltrate in un gruppetto ed ora va tutto a gonfie vele...
P.S. Ancora mi sbaglio, lo chiamo ancora il mio fidanzato!!! E' grave...


----------



## Old chica (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io voglio imparare a ballare il tango...


Che bello! Anch'io vorrei! Il tango è un misto di sensualità e classe...mi fa impazzire...chissà che non mi segno anche a tango!


----------



## Old Confù (7 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Guarda...io ho dovuto lottare parecchio per non abbandonare la salsa...le premesse c'erano tutte: la maggior parte delle mie amiche non balla salsa, *il mio fidanzato* non veniva mai con me a ballare, quindi dovevo ballare con chi capitava e come ben saprai è pieno di uomini che vanno a ballare solo per rimorchiare, a scuola di ballo mi si era appiccicato uno (che ci provava palesemente) che non riuscivo più a scollarmi però dovevo ballarci non avendo il ballerino fisso...tutto il resto del corso era composto da fidanzatini o amici che andavano a ballare in coppia...grazie a Dio è avvenuto il miracolo...ho conosciuto gente nuova, nuove amiche che ballano salsa come me, ci siamo infiltrate in un gruppetto ed ora va tutto a gonfie vele...
> P.S. Ancora mi sbaglio, lo chiamo ancora il mio fidanzato!!! *E' grave*...


Grave ma passerà!
si lo so...abbiamo infatti in programma, con la mia amica, di riprendere con le serate(la scuola di ballo non l'ho lasciata)...e cercare di ricostituire un gruppetto!


----------



## Old chica (7 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Grave ma passerà!
> si lo so...abbiamo infatti in programma, con la mia amica, di riprendere con le serate(la scuola di ballo non l'ho lasciata)...e cercare di ricostituire un gruppetto!


Sono sicura che ce la farete! Vado a prepararmi per uscire! E' stato un piacere!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io voglio imparare a ballare il tango...


“scusi vuol *ballare* con me?” - 
“Grazie preferisco di no … *non ballo il tango col* 
casqueeee, perciò ….” - “grazie, prego, grazie, prego, scusi, tornerò!” *...   

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> “scusi vuol *ballare* con me?” -
> “Grazie preferisco di no … *non ballo il tango col*
> casqueeee, perciò ….” - “grazie, prego, grazie, prego, scusi, tornerò!” *...
> 
> ...
























Ciao Fedy!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Fedy!!!!!


Ehhh si, bisogna proprio che riprenda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao gusy!


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

*tristezza...*

Eccomi di nuovo quì a pensare e ripensare, a rimuginare sul passato, a non dimenticare...non so più cosa fare...non riesco ad accettare la cosa. Ho paura che non mi fiderò mai più di un uomo e non riuscirò più a stare con nessuno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Eccomi di nuovo quì a pensare e ripensare, a rimuginare sul passato, a non dimenticare...non so più cosa fare...non riesco ad accettare la cosa. Ho paura che non mi fiderò mai più di un uomo e non riuscirò più a stare con nessuno.


Cosa di preciso non riesci ad accettare?


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Ho una totale sfiducia nei confronti della vita. Mi rendo conto che le persone come me sono destinate a soffrire. Non ho più voglia di fare niente. Non riesco a capacitarmi che dopo anni insieme l'altro sparisca così...che tristezza infinita. Quest'anno passerò un Natale da schifo.


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

*persa*

Ciao Persa, non riesco ad accettare che non mi ha mai amato e che preferisce un'altra a me. Che mi ha detto mille bugie. Che è stato sempre falso con me. Che non ho mai capito chi avevo di fronte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ho una totale sfiducia nei confronti della vita. Mi rendo conto che le persone come me sono destinate a soffrire. Non ho più voglia di fare niente. Non riesco a capacitarmi che dopo anni insieme l'altro sparisca così...che tristezza infinita. Quest'anno passerò un Natale da schifo.


Chica le tue sono affermazioni da depressione non sono riferibili alla tua esperienza.
Io ti chiedevo le cose che ti pesano di più dei fatti reali che ti riguardano.
Sei giovane e hai tutta una vita davanti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se vedi tutto nero la vicenda che ti ha toccata ti ha scatenato una malattia che devi curare...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, non riesco ad accettare che non mi ha mai amato e che preferisce un'altra a me. Che mi ha detto mille bugie. Che è stato sempre falso con me. Che non ho mai capito chi avevo di fronte.


Chica fatti forza, è un classico dover ripartire sotto le feste 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Trova forza nei tuoi famigliari nelle persone care, rifugiati in famiglia, lascia per un po' perdere gli amici e concentrati sulle tradizioni.

Vedrai che l'anno nuovo porterà cose nuove.

La sera dell'epifania raccogli un sasso ed esponilo alla luna. Poi tienilo con te come porta fortuna 

	
	
		
		
	


	











Un altro porta fortuna è legato al bruciare il 3 gennaio, al tramonto, un bigliettino con sopra scritto il tuo piu' grande desiderio per l'anno nuovo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Funziona sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, non riesco ad accettare che non mi ha mai amato e che preferisce un'altra a me. Che mi ha detto mille bugie. Che è stato sempre falso con me. Che non ho mai capito chi avevo di fronte.


Oh questi sono fatti precisi, bene.
Lui ti ha tradita, ma questo non significa che non ti abbia mai amata ...anzi vuol dire che ti amava altrimenti non si sarebbe fatto alcun problema a lasciarti per un'altra.
Se ha tradito è perché il rapporto con te per lui aveva un valore, visto che nei tuoi confronti non aveva alcun abbligo legale.
Che non hai capito chi avevi di fronte è vero, ma credo che tu non lo sappia neppure ora : dalle stelle l'hai buttato nelle stalle ma forse lui è solo una persona piena di debolezze ...


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

*persa/verena*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh questi sono fatti precisi, bene.
> Lui ti ha tradita, ma questo non significa che non ti abbia mai amata ...anzi vuol dire che ti amava altrimenti non si sarebbe fatto alcun problema a lasciarti per un'altra.
> Se ha tradito è perché il rapporto con te per lui aveva un valore, visto che nei tuoi confronti non aveva alcun abbligo legale.
> Che non hai capito chi avevi di fronte è vero, ma credo che tu non lo sappia neppure ora : dalle stelle l'hai buttato nelle stalle ma forse lui è solo una persona piena di debolezze ...


Grazie ragazze per il sostegno morale. Grazie vere per i consigli...ho proprio bisogno di un po' di fortuna in questo periodo!
Persa sai cosa penso? Che non mi lasciava solo per una questione di comodo, io ero la sua certezza, la ragazza che era sempre a casa ad aspettarlo, pronta ad andare da lui quando schioccava le dita, sempre disposta ad annullare se stessa ed i suoi bisogni per soddisfare i suoi. Io facevo parte della sua immagine da bravo ragazzo, il bravo ragazzo con una buona famiglia alle spalle, una brava ragazza accanto, lavoratore...immagine che voleva preservare a tutti i costi.


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Mi lascia sconvolta il fatto che non ha fatto niente per tentare di riavermi. Quando ha capito che io sapevo del tradimento è scomparso.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Mi lascia sconvolta il fatto che non ha fatto niente per tentare di riavermi. Quando ha capito che io sapevo del tradimento è scomparso.


 
prendilo come un regalo della vita.

Taglio netto. Fa piu' male ma guarisce prima.

Un abbraccio!!


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

E pensate che dopo che l'ho lasciato ha detto a mia madre che io ero la ragazza che avrebbe voluto sposare, con cui avrebbe voluto fare una famiglia...le stesse parole che mi ha detto la sua amante...roba da pazzi.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> E pensate che dopo che l'ho lasciato ha detto a mia madre che io ero la ragazza che avrebbe voluto sposare, con cui avrebbe voluto fare una famiglia...le stesse parole che mi ha detto la sua amante...roba da pazzi.


 
Bella roba. Scusa, e tu questo volevi? Essere SOLO la brava ragazza?!?

bacio!


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Sono passati mesi ma non guarisco, anzi, più passa il tempo e più peggioro. Sono piena di rabbia, di rancore, di delusione, di tristezza. Mi chiedo quanto tempo impiegherò per dimenticare o anche solo per accettare l'accaduto.


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

No, non di certo. Mi sento usata, trattata come una bambola. Che delusione...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Dicembre 2007)

Se stai così male, è forse meglio che ti rivolgi ad uno psicologo che ti sostenga con una terapia comportamentale e non solo.

Non lasciarti distruggere da questa cosa, non ne vale la pena.

Un abbraccio!!


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Mi sembro una pazza, sto passando un periodo di alti e bassi...la mia amica li chiama la giornata SI' e la giornata NO. Quando mi vede per prima cosa mi chiede oggi che giornata è? La giornata sì o la giornata no? Dei giorni piango 24 h su 24 e degli altri rido e sono felice senza motivo. Misà che devo cominciare a preoccuparmi...Non va bene


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Sai ci avevo pensato anch'io. Ora valuterò bene...grazie per il sostegno morale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Mi sembro una pazza, sto passando un periodo di alti e bassi...la mia amica li chiama la giornata SI' e la giornata NO. Quando mi vede per prima cosa mi chiede oggi che giornata è? La giornata sì o la giornata no? Dei giorni piango 24 h su 24 e degli altri rido e sono felice senza motivo. Misà che devo cominciare a preoccuparmi...Non va bene


Davvero considera di rivolgerti a uno psicologo.
Un tradimento è una cosa dura da sopportare e rielaborare e maggiormente quanto più si aveva investito sentimentalmente e in prospettiva.
Tieni conto che si vergognerà. Non considerare disprezzo nei tuoi confronti ogni suo atto e ogni sua parola.
Soprattutto non valutare te stessa in base al suo comportamento!
Capodanno è vicino e ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 a capodanno succede sempre qualcosa ...preparati


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

E' stato proprio questo il problema, io come la maggior parte delle donne avevo messo lui al centro del mio universo, la mia vita era lui quindi ora ovviamente senza più lui mi sento persa. Che grande errore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> E' stato proprio questo il problema, io come la maggior parte delle donne avevo messo lui al centro del mio universo, la mia vita era lui quindi ora ovviamente senza più lui mi sento persa. Che grande errore.


Ecco questo è già un aspetto positivo: ti sei resa conto che il centro devi essere tu e che un uomo è solo (solo???) qualcuno con cui percorrere una strada insieme, ma non il senso della strada


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Poi sentirmi presa doppiamente in giro in quanto lei (l'amante) si è permessa di dire che lui è innamorato di me e che avrebbe voluto sposarmi più in là. Ma pensano proprio che io sia una cretina??????? Sìììììììììììììììììììììì...


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Questa esperienza mi è servita non solo per capire come rapportarmi agli uomini ma anche proprio in generale anche con le amiche, con i colleghi di lavoro, ecc...
Io da che sono nata ho sempre avuto un difetto: mettere da parte le mie esigenze per andare incontro agli altri...questa ero io, una volta, tempo fa'... ora le cose sono cambiate...non mi annullo più per nessuno, io vengo prima di tutto, tanto ho imparato che più una è disponibile e più ti scambiano per fessa. Purtroppo ingenua e buona per molte persone è sinonimo di fessa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Poi sentirmi presa doppiamente in giro in quanto lei (l'amante) si è permessa di dire che lui è innamorato di me e che avrebbe voluto sposarmi più in là. Ma pensano proprio che io sia una cretina??????? Sìììììììììììììììììììììì...


§Per secoli gli uomini hanno separato sesso e amore e potevano essere innamorati di una e fare l'amore con molte altre...
"L'amore ai tempi del colore" che è un bellissimo libro di un amore tenace, da cui ora hanno tratto il film, narra che "l'innamorato tenace" nel corso degli anni ha avuto moltissimo donne di tutte le età e che da vecchio per il suo antico e imperituro amore aveva lasciato un'adolescente...
Con questo non voglio dirti certo di credergli e perdonarlo (non mi risulta tra l'altro che te l'abbia chiesto ...ma mi sembra che siano al corrente pure le famiglie...e quindi la vedrei una cosa molto difficile), ma di capire che tutto non devi farlo ricadere su di te sentendoti stupida, usata e disprezzata.
Non piace ai traditori sentirselo dire, ma il problema era in lui non in te.


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Queste batoste ti cambiano...non credevo di riuscire finalmente a pensare un po' più a me stessa invece ora, incredibile ma vero, mi viene proprio naturale.


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Pensa che quando ha  capito che io sapevo mi ha detto: ho cercato quello che non mi hai dato tu...un dialogo...


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Mi ha detto a te delle mie gioie, dei miei dolori, delle mie paure non ti è mai importato niente...cosa mi devo sentir dire proprio dalla persona che se n'è sempre fregata dei miei bisogni, di cosa mi rendesse felice. Il bue che dice cornuto all'asino. E poi voglio dire se il rapporto con me non ti andava bene non ti ho mica puntato una pistola alla tempia per rimanere con me? Chi lo obbligava? Mica eravamo sposati. Insomma capito l'immaturità del signorino...mai che si prendesse la responsabilità delle proprie azioni, da che stiamo insieme ogni volta che litigavamo era sempre colpa mia, mai sua. Lui è l'uomo perfetto, quello che non sbaglia mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Mi ha detto a te delle mie gioie, dei miei dolori, delle mie paure non ti è mai importato niente...cosa mi devo sentir dire proprio dalla persona che se n'è sempre fregata dei miei bisogni, di cosa mi rendesse felice. Il bue che dice cornuto all'asino. E poi voglio dire se il rapporto con me non ti andava bene non ti ho mica puntato una pistola alla tempia per rimanere con me? Chi lo obbligava? Mica eravamo sposati. Insomma capito l'immaturità del signorino...mai che si prendesse la responsabilità delle proprie azioni, da che stiamo insieme ogni volta che litigavamo era sempre colpa mia, mai sua. Lui è l'uomo perfetto, quello che non sbaglia mai.


Quello è il copione già scritto per non sentirsi un verme...
Non ci rimuginare.
Piuttosto rifletti se forse non ti ha fatto un piacere a farti uscire da un rapporto in cui avevi un ruolo che ora non accetteresti più


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello è il copione già scritto per non sentirsi un verme...
> Non ci rimuginare.
> Piuttosto rifletti se forse non ti ha fatto un piacere a farti uscire da un rapporto in cui avevi un ruolo che ora non accetteresti più


Tanto per citare una delle sue frasi preferite...la miglior difesa è l'attacco...


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Questa esperienza mi è servita non solo per capire come rapportarmi agli uomini ma anche proprio in generale anche con le amiche, con i colleghi di lavoro, ecc...
> Io da che sono nata ho sempre avuto un difetto: mettere da parte le mie esigenze per andare incontro agli altri...questa ero io, una volta, tempo fa'... ora le cose sono cambiate...non mi annullo più per nessuno, io vengo prima di tutto, tanto ho imparato che più una è disponibile e più ti scambiano per fessa. Purtroppo ingenua e buona per molte persone è sinonimo di fessa.


 
Sostanzialmente,quello che dici è vero...e a dirtelo è un'altra fessa...
ma il carattere non si può modificare del tutto...
Passi che ora tu sia incattività, e SANTE PAROLE che tu voglia porre te, davanti a tutto...ma non far si che la sofferenza snaturi..quella che realmente sei!!!

Per qnt riguarda quello che ti ha detto l'amante...
non credo ti volesse prendere in giro ulterirmente...credo solo che le sue parole, tendano si, a parare il...., al tuo ex, ma in linea di massima sono cose che lui ha fatto capire o detto a lei!!!


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Che stupida sono stata. Sono arrabbiata con lui ma principalmente con me stessa. L'ultima bella cosa che mi ha detto è stata: mi hai fatto disinnamorare tu col tuo comportamento...che belle parole da sentirsi dire dopo aver scoperto un tradimento...il mio comportamento...sì quello di una ragazza innamorata che desidera stare col proprio ragazzo, che ha voglia di uscire con lui, che non vede l'ora di vederlo...questo era il mio comportamento. Mi diceva a te non ti basta mai di stare insieme...che mi sono fatta dire, a ripensarci mi mangio le mani per non averlo lasciato quando mi ha fatto quest'affermazione.


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente,quello che dici è vero...e a dirtelo è un'altra fessa...
> ma il carattere non si può modificare del tutto...
> Passi che ora tu sia incattività, e SANTE PAROLE che tu voglia porre te, davanti a tutto...ma non far si che la sofferenza snaturi..quella che realmente sei!!!
> 
> ...


Guarda tranquilla, tanto sono certa che il mio carattere PURTROPPO non cambierà mai, potrò guardarmi un po' di più le spalle ora ma stai sicura che di fondo rimarrò sempre la stessa. Per quanto riguarda l'amante non capisco che tipo di rapporto hanno visto che lei addirittura è disposta a pararlo così. Forse a lei di lui più di tanto non importa perché altrimenti sarebbe stata felice di mettere zizzania tra noi oppure altra ipotesi è veramente sposata quindi non voleva rischiare complicazioni...


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Guarda tranquilla, tanto sono certa che il mio carattere PURTROPPO non cambierà mai, potrò guardarmi un po' di più le spalle ora ma stai sicura che di fondo rimarrò sempre la stessa. Per quanto riguarda l'amante non capisco che tipo di rapporto hanno visto che lei addirittura è disposta a pararlo così. Forse a lei di lui più di tanto non importa perché altrimenti sarebbe stata felice di mettere zizzania tra noi oppure altra ipotesi è veramente sposata quindi non voleva rischiare complicazioni...


Per me è stupido mettere zizzania....se mi trovo nel ruolo dell'amante non lo faccio!!!
Dipende da che tipo di rapporto ho io col mio amante, se con me si è comportato bene, se ne ho stima e se lui ha messo le cose in chiaro fin dall'inizio...il culo glielo parerei anch'io...proprio perchè m'importa!!!

o può anche darsi che sentendosi la causa della vostra rottura, abbia avuto la paura di perderlo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Guarda tranquilla, tanto sono certa che il mio carattere PURTROPPO non cambierà mai, potrò guardarmi un po' di più le spalle ora ma stai sicura che di fondo rimarrò sempre la stessa. Per quanto riguarda l'amante non capisco che tipo di rapporto hanno visto che lei addirittura è disposta a pararlo così. Forse a lei di lui più di tanto non importa perché altrimenti sarebbe stata felice di mettere zizzania tra noi oppure altra ipotesi è veramente sposata quindi non voleva rischiare complicazioni...


Ora è il momento che ti concentri su di te e sul tipo di rapporto che vuoi in futuro e di cosa non ti soddisfaceva del rapporto che avevi.
Quando si è "caratterialmente buone" si tende ad accettare situazioni che non ci piacciono scambiando questa accettazione per segno d'amore mentre è spesso un modo per non mettere a rischio un rapporto su cui abbiamo investito molto.
Questo tradimento sarà la tua fortuna se riuscirai a non essere più arrendevole in futuro.
Progetta qualcosa, feste, viaggi, corsi, attività sportiva, ballo ...cose che ti porteranno a scoprire meglio quel che ti piace e le tue capacità e ...strada facendo troverai chi ti apprezzerà...
Non pensare più a come è andata!


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello è il copione già scritto per non sentirsi un verme...
> Non ci rimuginare.
> Piuttosto rifletti se forse non ti ha fatto un piacere a farti uscire da un rapporto in cui avevi un ruolo che ora non accetteresti più


In effetti pur soffrendo mi rendo conto che è meglio che sia andata così, era una sofferenza amare una persona totalmente e vedersi ricambiati in minima parte. Io purtroppo mi rifiutavo di guardare in faccia la realtà, ho voluto giustificarlo dicendo a me stessa che lui si comportava così perché ha un carattere freddo seppur amandomi, anche perché vedevo che si comportava allo stesso modo con la famiglia quindi tra me e me dicevo se fa così con loro che sono le persone a cui più tiene al mondo e a cui vuole bene è proprio il suo carattere allora.


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ora è il momento che ti concentri su di te e sul tipo di rapporto che vuoi in futuro e di cosa non ti soddisfaceva del rapporto che avevi.
> Quando si è "caratterialmente buone" si tende ad accettare situazioni che non ci piacciono scambiando questa accettazione per segno d'amore mentre è spesso un modo per non mettere a rischio un rapporto su cui abbiamo investito molto.
> Questo tradimento sarà la tua fortuna se riuscirai a non essere più arrendevole in futuro.
> Progetta qualcosa, feste, viaggi, corsi, attività sportiva, ballo ...cose che ti porteranno a scoprire meglio quel che ti piace e le tue capacità e ...strada facendo troverai chi ti apprezzerà...
> Non pensare più a come è andata!


Mi piacerebbe credere che è come dici tu che troverò chi mi apprezzerà ma ho paura di no perché so che quando amo amo totalmente e questo alla fine si rivela essere sempre un guaio perché quando dai troppo alla fine rimani sempre fregata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe credere che è come dici tu che troverò chi mi apprezzerà ma ho paura di no perché so che quando amo amo totalmente e questo alla fine si rivela essere sempre un guaio perché quando dai troppo alla fine rimani sempre fregata.


Ma va' ...son cose che si pensano nelle fase negativa ...sembri quello di "Teorema"... parli da donna ferita, pezzo di pane lui se n'è andato e tu non hai resistito...


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Per me è stupido mettere zizzania....se mi trovo nel ruolo dell'amante non lo faccio!!!
> Dipende da che tipo di rapporto ho io col mio amante, se con me si è comportato bene, se ne ho stima e se lui ha messo le cose in chiaro fin dall'inizio...il culo glielo parerei anch'io...proprio perchè m'importa!!!
> 
> o può anche darsi che sentendosi la causa della vostra rottura, abbia avuto la paura di perderlo...


Guarda mi da un fastidio pensare che magari con lei è un angioletto mentre a me ha fatto passare le pene dell'inferno solo perchél'ho abituato male. Gli ho dato troppo. Comunque ora non hanno più ostacoli possono amarsi tranquillamente saranno felici.


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Ragazze in questo periodo ho casa piena di libri per la sopravvivenza, non so se li avete già letti comunque ve ne consiglio qualcuno: Falli soffrire di Sherry Argov, Gli uomini vengono da Marte le donne da Venere. Il primo simpatico e con dei consigli utili, il secondo un po' piu' profondo aiuta a capire le differenze tra i sessi.


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Guarda mi da un fastidio pensare che magari con lei è un angioletto mentre a me ha fatto passare le pene dell'inferno solo perchél'ho abituato male. Gli ho dato troppo. Comunque ora non hanno più ostacoli possono amarsi tranquillamente saranno felici.


Cara Chica, macchè angioletto, come ti dicevo prima...il carattere non si cambia e se lui è quello....quello rimane...

Di te, poteva dargli fastidio l'essere TROPPO innamorata e il poggiarti a lui...
con lei magari non sopporterebbe l'indipendenza che una donna con 1 altro legame, potrebbe avere nei suoi confronti!!!

L'insoddisfazione, è insita in lui!!!


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Per me è stupido mettere zizzania....se mi trovo nel ruolo dell'amante non lo faccio!!!
> Dipende da che tipo di rapporto ho io col mio amante, se con me si è comportato bene, se ne ho stima e se lui ha messo le cose in chiaro fin dall'inizio...il culo glielo parerei anch'io...proprio perchè m'importa!!!
> 
> o può anche darsi che sentendosi la causa della vostra rottura, abbia avuto la paura di perderlo...


Il fatto che lui abbia messo le cose in chiaro fin dall'inizio mi fa pensare che voleva solo una storiella però ho una paura matta che alla fine la cosa gli sia sfuggita di mano e sia diventato qualcosa di più. Ho questo pensiero martellante in testa che mi uccide. Io penso che lui abbia perso la testa per lei alla fine.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Il fatto che lui abbia messo le cose in chiaro fin dall'inizio mi fa pensare che voleva solo una storiella però ho una paura matta che alla fine la cosa gli sia sfuggita di mano e sia diventato qualcosa di più. Ho questo pensiero martellante in testa che mi uccide. Io penso che lui abbia perso la testa per lei alla fine.


Stai seguendo una strada sbagliata e pericolosa quella di paragonarti a lei e cercare di stabilire una graduatoria di importanza per lui ...e su questo basare delle valutazioni su di te e sul vostro rapporto ...così non và ...guarda al TUO futuro


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Cara Chica, macchè angioletto, come ti dicevo prima...il carattere non si cambia e se lui è quello....quello rimane...
> 
> Di te, poteva dargli fastidio l'essere TROPPO innamorata e il poggiarti a lui...
> con lei magari non sopporterebbe l'indipendenza che una donna con 1 altro legame, potrebbe avere nei suoi confronti!!!
> ...


Da quello che gli ha scritto lei è felicissima di averlo incontrato e gli sembra di vivere un sogno...per questo dico che sicuramente la tratta coi guanti bianchi altrimenti lei non avrebbe scritto certe cose.


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Il fatto che lui abbia messo le cose in chiaro fin dall'inizio mi fa pensare che voleva solo una storiella però ho una paura matta che alla fine la cosa gli sia sfuggita di mano e sia diventato qualcosa di più. Ho questo pensiero martellante in testa che mi uccide. Io penso che lui abbia perso la testa per lei alla fine.


Questo per te, non dovrebbe avere importanza...perchè se sei davvero decisa ad andare avanti, non puoi martellarti il cervello con questi pensieri...cerca solo di accettare la situazione, così com'è!!!


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Cara Chica, macchè angioletto, come ti dicevo prima...il carattere non si cambia e se lui è quello....quello rimane...
> 
> Di te, poteva dargli fastidio l'essere TROPPO innamorata e il poggiarti a lui...
> con lei magari non sopporterebbe l'indipendenza che una donna con 1 altro legame, potrebbe avere nei suoi confronti!!!
> ...


Sai che c'è? Ho sentito di tanti casi in cui persone come lui che quando hanno trovato la donna della lora vita sono cambiate dal giorno alla notte...


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

I segnali ce li ho avuti ripensandoci ora ma non ho mai voluto vederli, quando un uomo non è più solo tuo lo senti, lo senti eccome. Che stupida sono stata, non c'è cosa peggiore che il non voler accettare la realtà non volendo vedere le cose per come sono realmente.


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Da quello che gli ha scritto lei è felicissima di averlo incontrato e gli sembra di vivere un sogno...per questo dico che sicuramente la tratta coi guanti bianchi altrimenti lei non avrebbe scritto certe cose.


Tieni presente intanto che ciò che per te è essere trattata coi guanti bianchi, non lo è per qualcun'altro e VICEVERSA...

e poi, cosa più importante...loro vivono un rapporto tra amanti...
è come se fossero dentro una bolla che rende tutto perfetto e li isola da quello che c'è fuori...non si sono impattati ancora con i problemi di una vera coppia...quindi è normale che tutto venga vissuto meglio di come sia in realtà!!!


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

E' proprio vero che le verità più importanti a volte vengono dette per scherzo e quindi uno non le prende sul serio. Molte volte credevo che scherzasse e mi parlava del fatto che le donne più adulte sono meno rompipalle di quelle giovani e sono più intriganti perché hanno più esperienza...e io che pensavo che scherzasse...


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? Ho sentito di tanti casi in cui persone come lui che quando hanno trovato la donna della lora vita sono cambiate dal giorno alla notte...


 
si ok è vero esistono quei casi....ma quanti ce n'è che tradiscono la propria donna, la lasciano per un'altra e poi tradiscono l'altra con la donna di prima...oppure tradiscono l'altra e la lasciano per un'altra ancora.....


come mi disse un mio caro amico, dopo che mi lasciai col mio ex:_Tu, compreresti mai un'auto che ha lasciato a piedi diverse volte il precedente proprietario?!?_


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> si ok è vero esistono quei casi....ma quanti ce n'è che tradiscono la propria donna, la lasciano per un'altra e poi tradiscono l'altra con la donna di prima...oppure tradiscono l'altra e la lasciano per un'altra ancora.....
> 
> 
> come mi disse un mio caro amico, dopo che mi lasciai col mio ex:_Tu, compreresti mai un'auto che ha lasciato a piedi diverse volte il precedente proprietario?!?_


Anche questo è vero...


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stai seguendo una strada sbagliata e pericolosa quella di paragonarti a lei e cercare di stabilire una graduatoria di importanza per lui ...e su questo basare delle valutazioni su di te e sul vostro rapporto ...così non và ...guarda al TUO futuro


Lo so, hai ragione, ma è difficile farlo. Il passato si ripresenta continuamente davanti ai miei occhi. Ogni giorno ricordo cose che mi fanno male. Ora ricollego tutto e capisco il perché di tanti suoi comportamenti.


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Lo so, hai ragione, ma è difficile farlo. Il passato si ripresenta continuamente davanti ai miei occhi. Ogni giorno ricordo cose che mi fanno male. Ora ricollego tutto e capisco il perché di tanti suoi comportamenti.


 
quanto tempo è passato!?!


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Ripenso ad una cosa...una volta mi disse di aver fatto un sogno...sognò che al mare arrivò un'onda gigante e io ero morta annegata mentre lui si era salvato perché mentre io ero in acqua lui era da un'altra parte in spiaggia a rimorchiare una ragazza. Quando me lo raccontò mi preoccupai un po' però poi non diedi più peso alla cosa...ora invece penso che questo sogno aveva un significato molto chiaro e preciso...secondo me sta a significare che lui aveva voglia di divertirsi e avere avventure ma sapeva che così facendo avrebbe rischiato di perdermi. Questa è la mia interpretazione personale del sogno...voi che ne pensate? 
P.S. Quando ha visto che ero morta piangeva disperato.


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

*confusa*

quasi 4 mesi...


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> quasi 4 mesi...[/quote
> 
> Per me è passato un bel pò di tempo...ma ci rumugini un pò troppo...
> le sue parole, il sogno....ma che senso ha?!?
> ...


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> chica ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quasi 4 mesi...[/quote
> ...


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

Cioè io dico...se stai insieme per anni con una persona un minimo di affetto dovresti provarlo...possibile che questo non è per niente pentito per quello che ha fatto e invece di lottare per tenermi con se' ha preferito scappare via con la coda tra le gambe? E' un codardo. Non ti dico tanto, se ha paura a parlarmi almeno un msg di scuse, sarebbe già qualcosa. Vedere che non fa niente mi fa ancora più male. So che poi alla fine non cambierebbero le cose però almeno vedere che è un pizzichino pentito...


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> cofusa27q ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ormai non mi fido più quindi non ci tornerei più insieme però quello che mi da più fastidio è che non mi ha più cercato...nemmeno mi ha chiesto scusa, niente. Non voglio che torni con me, ma almeno vedere che un minimo è dispiaciuto.
> ...


----------



## Old chica (23 Dicembre 2007)

In sostanza mi da fastidio pensare che magari sono la sola a soffrire...io soffro come un cane e lui invece ora ha la strada spianata e se la spassa con quella...magari si scambiano anche i regalini di Natale, mentre a me il Natale me l'hanno rovinato.


----------



## Old Confù (23 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> In sostanza mi da fastidio pensare che magari sono la sola a soffrire...io soffro come un cane e lui invece ora ha la strada spianata e se la spassa con quella...magari si scambiano anche i regalini di Natale, mentre a me il Natale me l'hanno rovinato.


ti ribadisco, dai tempo al tempo...non mi stupirei se un giorno o l'altro ti ricercasse...e se non dovesse farlo?!?Ti passerà questa cosa... niente dura troppo a lungo, nenche i momenti brutti, mica può essere sempre così...te ne farai una ragione...cerca di guardarti attorno + che puoi intanto....


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

Non credo mi ricercherà...sono passati 4 mesi...considera che l'unica cosa che ha fatto è stata chiamare tempo fà una mia amica dicendole che doveva parlarle (sicuramente di me su questo non ci sono dubbi) poi però si è subito ripensato e ha riagganciato. Le ha detto ci ho ripensato ciao. Ma sta fuori di testa! Che senso ha? A meno che il suo scopo non fosse stato quello di tastare il terreno per vedere se io l'avrei poi richiamato. Ma non si regola, pretende pure che lo chiami? E' pur vero che io gli ho detto di sparire dalla faccia della terra e di non farsi più vivo però il danno l'ha fatto lui.


----------



## Old Confù (24 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Non credo mi ricercherà...sono passati 4 mesi...considera che l'unica cosa che ha fatto è stata chiamare tempo fà una mia amica dicendole che doveva parlarle (sicuramente di me su questo non ci sono dubbi) poi però si è subito ripensato e ha riagganciato. Le ha detto ci ho ripensato ciao. Ma sta fuori di testa! Che senso ha? A meno che il suo scopo non fosse stato quello di tastare il terreno per vedere se io l'avrei poi richiamato. Ma non si regola, pretende pure che lo chiami? E' pur vero che io gli ho detto di sparire dalla faccia della terra e di non farsi più vivo però il danno l'ha fatto lui.


si, 1 pò psicolabile lo è...
Infatti non mi stupirei lo stesso anche se sono passati 4 mesi....
tu fai bene a NON  ricercarlo, tu puoi avergli detto di tutto, era giustificato...ma lui se voleva...però ti ripeto, con stì tipi, non è mai sicuro niente!
e cmq dammi retta...per dimenticarlo, niente di meglio che non ti induca in tentazione!!!


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

E' ancora più strano di quel che pensavo...mah...meglio dormirci sopra...grazie per i consigli! Buona notte!


----------



## Rebecca (24 Dicembre 2007)

Chica, mi son letta tutto stasera... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Guarda, oltre a quello che ti hanno già detto, mi colpiscono due cose.
Intanto che sei una che c'ha le palle... Io sono andata supplicando il mio ex (11 anni di storia) per mesi... Invece tu hai saputo tranciare di netto... Credo che sia il segno di una forza e di un'autostima immensi. 
Poi dici che non potrai mai più fidarti... Ma tu stessa dici che c'erano dei segnali... Io credo che imparerai invece a leggere i segnali e capire davvero se di una persona ti puoi fidare... E lasciarti andare.
Ti dico per esperienza che andrà sempre un po' meglio... E poi un giorno come d'incanto ti renderai conto che non ci starai più male. La rabbia è un sentimento davvero potente e ti aiuterà.
Adesso che lui sia sparito ti sembra una cosa inconcepibile, ma ti assicuro che è infinitamente meglio così, perchè ne uscirai prima.
Un abbraccio chica, cara...


----------



## Old lele51 (24 Dicembre 2007)

*X chica*

Da retta ai consigli ricevuti, cambia aria...se torni insieme a lui vivrai nel dubbio perenne...
- 6 giovane
- 6 bella
- non sei impegnata e non devi impegnarti con uno que non vale...
- continua la tua vita ed esci, vedrai che troverai quello giusto ma impara la lezione...fidarsi e bello, ma non fidarsi è MEGLIO..
Auguri Buon Natale e un 2008 pieno d'AMORE.
Lele


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Da retta ai consigli ricevuti, cambia aria...se torni insieme a lui vivrai nel dubbio perenne...
> - 6 giovane
> - 6 bella
> - non sei impegnata e non devi impegnarti con uno que non vale...
> ...


Lo so...infatti non ci ritornerò mai insieme...grazie per i preziosi consigli, anche io la penso così, il prossimo con cui uscirò dovrà essere una persona che vale non un bambino insicuro, piuttosto rimango da sola a vita!


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Chica, mi son letta tutto stasera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che c'è? Che sono troppo istintiva, quando mi innamoro perdo completamente la testa e non vedo ciò che fa male vedere. Sono un'irrazionale purtroppo. E' questo il guaio! Devo imparare a dominare la mia istintività mantenendo più autocontrollo, ci lavorerò sopra. Non mi sento di essere una forte, più che altro sai già c'erano problemi tra noi, quindi questa cosa del tradimento è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ora non vedo più niente di positivo in lui. Sai cosa ho fatto? Per costringermi a guardare in faccia la realtà mi sono fatta uno schemino dei suoi pregi e difetti e indovina un po'? 12 pregi contro 102 difetti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Rebecca (24 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? Che sono troppo istintiva, quando mi innamoro perdo completamente la testa e non vedo ciò che fa male vedere. Sono un'irrazionale purtroppo. E' questo il guaio! Devo imparare a dominare la mia istintività mantenendo più autocontrollo, ci lavorerò sopra. Non mi sento di essere una forte, più che altro sai già c'erano problemi tra noi, quindi questa cosa del tradimento è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Ora non vedo più niente di positivo in lui. Sai cosa ho fatto? Per costringermi a guardare in faccia la realtà mi sono fatta uno schemino dei suoi pregi e difetti e indovina un po'? 12 pregi contro 102 difetti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


Sei forte, sei forte....
Lasciatelo dire dall'esterno.
C'è gente che si rende già conto che ci sono problemi, che si fa trattare a pesci in faccia, che si fa umiliare... e che non riesce comunque a chiudere. Poi il fatto che dentro di te ci sia ancora tanta sofferenza, beh, quello è più che naturale, ma sei davvero forte. E questo ti aiuterà sempre nella vita.
Poi il fatto che quando ti innamori perdi la testa è MERAVIGLIOSO. L'amore è proprio quella roba lì... e non deve essere diverso. Solo che con questa esperienza, una persona "sana" come tu mi sembri essere, finisce che non si innamora se fiuta puzza di squallore e sarà orientata "naturalmente" verso situazioni positive. Vedrai...
Guarda io leggendoti ti invidio un po'... Non dico la situazione che vivi, per carità... Ma il modo che hai di affrontare le cose. Credo che ne verrai fuori alla grande.


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Sei forte, sei forte....
> Lasciatelo dire dall'esterno.
> C'è gente che si rende già conto che ci sono problemi, che si fa trattare a pesci in faccia, che si fa umiliare... e che non riesce comunque a chiudere. Poi il fatto che dentro di te ci sia ancora tanta sofferenza, beh, quello è più che naturale, ma sei davvero forte. E questo ti aiuterà sempre nella vita.
> Poi il fatto che quando ti innamori perdi la testa è MERAVIGLIOSO. L'amore è proprio quella roba lì... e non deve essere diverso. Solo che con questa esperienza, una persona "sana" come tu mi sembri essere, finisce che non si innamora se fiuta puzza di squallore e sarà orientata "naturalmente" verso situazioni positive. Vedrai...
> Guarda io leggendoti ti invidio un po'... Non dico la situazione che vivi, per carità... Ma il modo che hai di affrontare le cose. Credo che ne verrai fuori alla grande.


Grazie! Questo tuo ottimismo mi tira sù, ci voleva proprio!!!


----------



## Rebecca (24 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Grazie! Questo tuo ottimismo mi tira sù, ci voleva proprio!!!


Guarda che da fuori è talmente evidente... Si capice da quello che scrivi... Ormai le storie qui dentro si somigliano un po' tutte e quasi sempre si vedono persone che si abbarbicano all'oggetto (in fuga, o irraggiungibile o in qualche modo non del tutto disponibile) della loro passione, che non accettano l'idea stessa di dire basta... E questa incapacità normalmente ha davvero poco a vedere con l'intensità del sentimento, e molto con problemi di altro genere: paure, scarsa autostima, e cose del genere... Te si vede bene che stai male, ma che hai tutte le risorse per uscirne bene. Poi tutti mediamente ne usciamo, ma a quelle come me, ad esempio, servono ripetute facciate, accellerate, retromarcie, testacoda... Ma sto diventando bravina anche io, sai???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La cosa davvero bella, quando dopo tanto star male ti liberi un po' del tuo passato, è quel senso di libertà (quasi di vertigine) e di forza che ti viene quando capisci che la tua vita è tutta nelle tue mani... Magari cammini per strada e ti senti fortissima per aver superato una prova dolorosa, libera, viva: è una sensazione impagabile e tra poco la proverai.


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Guarda che da fuori è talmente evidente... Si capice da quello che scrivi... Ormai le storie qui dentro si somigliano un po' tutte e quasi sempre si vedono persone che si abbarbicano all'oggetto (in fuga, o irraggiungibile o in qualche modo non del tutto disponibile) della loro passione, che non accettano l'idea stessa di dire basta... E questa incapacità normalmente ha davvero poco a vedere con l'intensità del sentimento, e molto con problemi di altro genere: paure, scarsa autostima, e cose del genere... Te si vede bene che stai male, ma che hai tutte le risorse per uscirne bene. Poi tutti mediamente ne usciamo, ma a quelle come me, ad esempio, servono ripetute facciate, accellerate, retromarcie, testacoda... Ma sto diventando bravina anche io, sai????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai, è vero, da un lato ora mi sento più forte, penso che dopo aver affrontato questo potrò affrontare quasi qualsiasi cosa tranne la morte e la malattia che sono le cose più pesanti da superare. Mi rendo conto di quanto ero ingenua prima e di quanto sono cambiata in questi pochi mesi, sono più sicura di me e i ragazzi questo lo percepiscono...sai non ho rimorchiato mai così tanto in vita mia come in questo periodo eppure io sono sempre la stessa...un motivo c'è! Prima mettevo in disparte i miei bisogni per fare felici le persone che mi stavano vicino ora invece non annullo più i miei impegni, non rinuncio più alle mie cose per fare ciò che piace fare agli altri. Chi mi vuole dovrà sudare per avermi e dovrà essere una persona di valore altrimenti ci metto subito una croce sopra. Sai su un libro ho letto una frase che mi piace tanto e che fa proprio al caso mio...dice così...la donna sicura non si relaziona proprio con chi non la rispetta. Sacrosante parole...


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

Mi sento così diversa, è strano come il dolore possa cambiare una persona in meglio, da un lato mi sento di sprofondare e di non riuscire a rialzarmi in piedi, dall'altro mi sento piena di forza, quasi invincibile, con la consapevolezza che uno la felicità se la crea da solo con le proprie mani e quindi se si vuole si può essere felici.


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

P.S. Dimenticavo...ragazzi e ragazze del forum buon Natale a tutti!


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

Ebbene ragazzi sono quì a dirvi che...MI HA APPENA RICHIAMATO! Ma io non gli ho risposto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ebbene ragazzi sono quì a dirvi che...MI HA APPENA RICHIAMATO! Ma io non gli ho risposto.


Beh ...gli auguri non si rifiutano mai ...ringrazia...

Grazie e auguri anche a te!


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

Non ce la faccio a sentirlo preferisco evitare...già mi è presa la tremarella e mi sento sconvolta...ricominciamo...


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

Ma che bravo ci si è messo d'impegno per rovinarmi il Natale ma non glielo permetto stavolta. Ma che crede che può rifarsi avanti dopo mesi facendo finta che non sia mai successo niente?


----------



## Old chica (24 Dicembre 2007)

Ragazzi quanto lo odio...ora più che mai...in questi giorni dicevo tra me e me che sarebbe stato bellissimo ricevere una sua chiamata e umiliarlo invece non sono nemmeno riuscita a rispondere al telefono. Sono una debole?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ragazzi quanto lo odio...ora più che mai...in questi giorni dicevo tra me e me che sarebbe stato bellissimo ricevere una sua chiamata e umiliarlo invece non sono nemmeno riuscita a rispondere al telefono. Sono una debole?


Ma lui non lo penserà...si sentirà respinto


----------



## Old Confù (24 Dicembre 2007)

se ti senti ancora debole nei suoi confronti e non vuoi lasciargli spiragli per introdursi nuovamente nella tua vita, NON RISPONDERE!chi se ne frega dei suoi auguri!!!


----------



## Rebecca (24 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Sai, è vero, da un lato ora mi sento più forte, penso che dopo aver affrontato questo potrò affrontare quasi qualsiasi cosa tranne la morte e la malattia che sono le cose più pesanti da superare. Mi rendo conto di quanto ero ingenua prima e di quanto sono cambiata in questi pochi mesi, sono più sicura di me e i ragazzi questo lo percepiscono...sai non ho rimorchiato mai così tanto in vita mia come in questo periodo eppure io sono sempre la stessa...un motivo c'è! Prima mettevo in disparte i miei bisogni per fare felici le persone che mi stavano vicino ora invece non annullo più i miei impegni, non rinuncio più alle mie cose per fare ciò che piace fare agli altri. Chi mi vuole dovrà sudare per avermi e dovrà essere una persona di valore altrimenti ci metto subito una croce sopra. Sai su un libro ho letto una frase che mi piace tanto e che fa proprio al caso mio...dice così...*la donna sicura non si relaziona proprio con chi non la rispetta*. Sacrosante parole...


E' così...


----------



## Rebecca (24 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a sentirlo preferisco evitare...già mi è presa la tremarella e mi sento sconvolta...ricominciamo...


Vedi perchèm dico che è un dono del cielo che non si rifaccia vivo...
Quello che mi ha mollata dopo 11 anni continuava a dire che forse.... che però... che magari un giorno... è stato un inferno.


----------



## Rebecca (24 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ragazzi quanto lo odio...ora più che mai...in questi giorni dicevo tra me e me che sarebbe stato bellissimo ricevere una sua chiamata e umiliarlo invece non sono nemmeno riuscita a rispondere al telefono. Sono una debole?


No, sei una forte.
Umiliarlo significa comunque relazionartici e dirgli che stai male.


----------



## Rebecca (24 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ragazzi quanto lo odio...ora più che mai...in questi giorni dicevo tra me e me che sarebbe stato bellissimo ricevere una sua chiamata e umiliarlo invece non sono nemmeno riuscita a rispondere al telefono. Sono una debole?


E poi non ti sembra abbastanza umiliante per lui non rispondere nemmeno?


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)




----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


>


Dai, su chica... Vedrai che si sistemerà tutto per te. Lui invece lo vedo un po' malmesso.
CCome va oggi?


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Vedi perchèm dico che è un dono del cielo che non si rifaccia vivo...
> Quello che mi ha mollata dopo 11 anni continuava a dire che forse.... che però... che magari un giorno... è stato un inferno.


Hai proprio ragione guarda...forse era meglio se non richiamava...avrei passato un Natale migliore. Non capisce che facendo così continua a torturarmi, ma perché non la smette di rompere visto che non mi ama?


----------



## Old amarax (26 Dicembre 2007)

*x chica*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lui ha 26 anni e tu sei la "ragazza" ufficiale suppongo che anche tu non ne abbia di più...
> Cara ragazza...ci manca a 25 anni di tenersi un tipo simile...
> 
> 
> ...


quoto appieno quello che ti hascritto PR ed aggiungo:SCAPPA!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








...se inizi già così.....


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Dai, su chica... Vedrai che si sistemerà tutto per te. Lui invece lo vedo un po' malmesso.
> CCome va oggi?


Oggi è la giornata NO...
Lo vedi malmesso??? Che bello!!! Mi hai strappato un sorriso


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> se ti senti ancora debole nei suoi confronti e non vuoi lasciargli spiragli per introdursi nuovamente nella tua vita, NON RISPONDERE!chi se ne frega dei suoi auguri!!!


Non gli ho risposto e lui non ha provato a richiamare...ha fatto pochi squilli...ha immediatamente capito che non era gradito...


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

amarax ha detto:


> quoto appieno quello che ti hascritto PR ed aggiungo:SCAPPA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so, hai ragione. Ma mi chiedo: perché continuo a soffrire così per una persona che non avrebbe mai potuto darmi niente di buono? Perché non riesco a voltare pagina? Perché mi fisso? Che stupida sono...


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Hai proprio ragione guarda...forse era meglio se non richiamava...avrei passato un Natale migliore. Non capisce che facendo così continua a torturarmi, ma perché non la smette di rompere visto che non mi ama?


Ecco brava. Non dargli spiragli. Tienilo lontano. Salvati... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dai che poi io ti do i consigli e... se poi li metti in pratica... magari imparo da te...


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Oggi è la giornata NO...
> Lo vedi malmesso??? Che bello!!! Mi hai strappato un sorriso


Per forza! Lo vedo malmesso perchè non mi sembra che abbia minimamente il carattere che hai tu... E quindi nella vita non saprà mai prendere le decisioni "giuste" che sono magari quelle dolorose ma che fanno star meglio dopo.
Io lo vedo  malmesso perchè lo vedo trascinato di qua e di là dalla sua incapacità di decidere. E' una jattura. Io sono un poco così e si vive male comunque.
Ti giuro che se dovessi far cambio con te o con lui, preferirei mille volte far cambio con te....


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Lo so, hai ragione. Ma mi chiedo: perché continuo a soffrire così per una persona che non avrebbe mai potuto darmi niente di buono? Perché non riesco a voltare pagina? Perché mi fisso? Che stupida sono...


Ci sono centinaia di cose e motivi...
Potrebbe essere uno o più di questi:

Rimpianto per quello che pensavi che lui fosse...
Bei ricordi...
Umiliazione...
Orgoglio...
Abitudine
Paura del vuoto...

Vedi io non penso in assoluto ce un tradimento non si possa perdonare... 
Nelle coppie può succedere...
Ma non alla vostra età... Non in quei modi...
Ma questo ragazzo non mi sembra meriti il tuo perdono... Perchè per perdonare lui dovresti calpestare te stessa...


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ci sono centinaia di cose e motivi...
> Potrebbe essere uno o più di questi:
> 
> Rimpianto per quello che pensavi che lui fosse...
> ...


Sì infatti, nel suo caso è proprio imperdonabile. Non sono più disposta a calpestare me stessa, l'ho fatto per tanto tempo...è ora di smetterla...


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ci sono centinaia di cose e motivi...
> Potrebbe essere uno o più di questi:
> 
> Rimpianto per quello che pensavi che lui fosse...
> ...


Sai, la cosa che mi sconvolge di più è la sua doppia personalità...mi inquietano le persone così...quando non sai mai chi hai davanti...pensa se ci avessi fatto una famiglia insieme poi scoprivo che aveva un'alta famiglia con altri figli...povera quella che se lo accatterà. Inizialmente penserà di aver ricevuto un dono dal cielo perché lui sembra così puro all'apparenza...poi quando comincerà a conoscerlo meglio


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Per forza! Lo vedo malmesso perchè non mi sembra che abbia minimamente il carattere che hai tu... E quindi nella vita non saprà mai prendere le decisioni "giuste" che sono magari quelle dolorose ma che fanno star meglio dopo.
> Io lo vedo malmesso perchè lo vedo trascinato di qua e di là dalla sua incapacità di decidere. E' una jattura. Io sono un poco così e si vive male comunque.
> Ti giuro che se dovessi far cambio con te o con lui, preferirei mille volte far cambio con te....


Ora tiro fuori la parte peggiore di me...SPERO CHE ORA LUI STIA SOFFRENDO COME UN CANE...anche se non ne sono tanto sicura visto che lui non teneva a me quanto io tenevo a lui...però essendo un tipo molto orgoglioso di sicuro sarà rimasto male che non gli ho risposto per telefono. Una piccola rivincita x me


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Sai, la cosa che mi sconvolge di più è la sua doppia personalità...mi inquietano le persone così...quando non sai mai chi hai davanti...pensa se ci avessi fatto una famiglia insieme poi scoprivo che aveva un'alta famiglia con altri figli...*povera quella che se lo accatterà*. Inizialmente penserà di aver ricevuto un dono dal cielo perché lui sembra così puro all'apparenza...poi quando comincerà a conoscerlo meglio


Lo dicevo anche io del mio ex (tale Cialtry) per consolarmi... Non sapevo se fosse una frase vera, ma ci speravo (in quel caso dicevo povera quella che se lo è accattato). Invece poi è scoperto che... era proprio vero


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ora tiro fuori la parte peggiore di me...SPERO CHE ORA LUI STIA SOFFRENDO COME UN CANE...anche se non ne sono tanto sicura visto che lui non teneva a me quanto io tenevo a lui...però essendo un tipo molto orgoglioso di sicuro sarà rimasto male che non gli ho risposto per telefono. Una piccola rivincita x me


La sofferenza è direttamente proporzionale all'amore, ma anche ad altre cose... Anche all'orgoglio, ad esempio...


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ecco brava. Non dargli spiragli. Tienilo lontano. Salvati...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono sempre ben propensa ai consigli anche se tanto nella realtà non riesco mai a metterli in pratica purtroppo


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Lo dicevo anche io del mio ex (tale Cialtry) per consolarmi... Non sapevo se fosse una frase vera, ma ci speravo (in quel caso dicevo povera quella che se lo è accattato). Invece poi è scoperto che... era proprio vero


----------



## Rebecca (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Sono sempre ben propensa ai consigli anche se tanto nella realtà non riesco mai a metterli in pratica purtroppo


A parte gli scherzi... odio i consigli... so sbagliare da sola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Qui ci sono solo tante voci, anche discordi, che ti possono magari cercare di darti spunti per vedere le cose dall'esterno... Ma poi queste cose le vedi e le conosci bene solo tu. Se un "consiglio" ti pare sensato, vuol dire che già la pensi così da te.
Quindi ritiro quella parola...


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

Comunque devo dire che è proprio vero che più una si fa vedere decisa e inflessibile e più gli uomini ti cadono ai piedi. Quest'anno ho avuto delle piccole rivincite...lo stesso giorno mi hanno chiamato i miei due ex...uno l'attuale e l'altro con cui stavo insieme tanti tanti anni fa, poi ho ricevuto sms di auguri da un ragazzo che aveva paura fino all'altro giorno a salutarmi perché non si era comportato tanto bene con me quindi io di conseguenza non lo guardavo più in faccia e lui di risposta quando mi vedeva scappava per la vergogna di dover sostenere il mio sguardo. E pr ultimo gli auguri di un ragazzo che mi sta venendo dietro da 1 o 2 mesi circa anche se gli ho più volte ribadito che there's no trip for cats...credetemi dopo anni e anni di tirocinio da donna zerbino vedere gli uomini in veste di zerbini è veramente il  massimo!


----------



## Old chica (26 Dicembre 2007)

A me piace ascoltare i consigli ma alla fine faccio sempre di testa mia, è sempre stato così! Per esempio alcune mie amiche mi hanno detto che avrei dovuto rispondergli, altre mi hanno detto che magari un sms potevo mandarglielo per sapere cosa voleva, ma io ho optato per la noncuranza. Tanto non voglio più tornarci insieme, che senso ha riparlarci? Non mi interessa proprio sentire ciò che ha da dire visto che dice solo bugie e poi ho notato che ogni volta che parla escono fuori delle novità spiacevoli quindi meglio evitare...non ce la farei proprio...già devo riprendermi da questa botta...


----------



## Bruja (26 Dicembre 2007)

*chica*

Premesso che hai fatto benissimo a NON rispondere e che questo due di picche lo segnerà parecchio, questo ti dimostra che lui è di quelli che lo spiraglio lo vogliono lasciare sempre socchiuso e, se sbatti la porta, si sentono delle cacchette!!! E non mi pare che sia cosetta da poco per la tua autostima!!
E veniamo a questa appunto... tu sei sulla strada maestra per dimostrare a tutti che la prima a rispettarsi sei tu stessa.... che ti importa se una tizia sposata rinfresca i suoi vezzi con questo omuncolo? Tu hai solo creduto che fosse diverso ma hai la vita davanti, lei si tenga pure l'ometto con annessi e connessi....
Quando si ha autostima è difficilissimo che la gente ci ferisca davvero e che possa fare più di quello che le concediamo, e quand'anche fosse, siamo sempre in tempo a toglierlo... Adesso avrà tutto il tempo per comprendere cosa abbia sprecato e a cosa si sia attaccato. Tu guarda avanti, sei leggera dall'ingombro della sua zavorra.
Per ora divertiti a vedere gli altri correre.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. A proposito, quella sua frase infelicissima, che tu lo avresti fatto disamorare, ma cosa vuoi che dica un citrullo che non sa riconoscere l'amore da una scopata???!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Comunque devo dire che è proprio vero che più una si fa vedere decisa e inflessibile e più gli uomini ti cadono ai piedi. Quest'anno ho avuto delle piccole rivincite...lo stesso giorno mi hanno chiamato i miei due ex...uno l'attuale e l'altro con cui stavo insieme tanti tanti anni fa, poi ho ricevuto sms di auguri da un ragazzo che aveva paura fino all'altro giorno a salutarmi perché non si era comportato tanto bene con me quindi io di conseguenza non lo guardavo più in faccia e lui di risposta quando mi vedeva scappava per la vergogna di dover sostenere il mio sguardo. E pr ultimo gli auguri di un ragazzo che mi sta venendo dietro da 1 o 2 mesi circa anche se gli ho più volte ribadito che there's no trip for cats...credetemi dopo anni e anni di tirocinio da donna zerbino vedere gli uomini in veste di zerbini è veramente il massimo!





chica ha detto:


> A me piace ascoltare i consigli ma alla fine faccio sempre di testa mia, è sempre stato così! Per esempio alcune mie amiche mi hanno detto che avrei dovuto rispondergli, altre mi hanno detto che magari un sms potevo mandarglielo per sapere cosa voleva, ma io ho optato per la noncuranza. Tanto non voglio più tornarci insieme, che senso ha riparlarci? Non mi interessa proprio sentire ciò che ha da dire visto che dice solo bugie e poi ho notato che ogni volta che parla escono fuori delle novità spiacevoli quindi meglio evitare...non ce la farei proprio...già devo riprendermi da questa botta...


Sai a me sembra che tu sia più che altro ferita perché volevi essere amata perché te lo meriti...ma che in fondo lui ti abbia fatto un piacere perché di lui ti piaceva l'immagine (che non corrispondesse alla realtà è secondario) che la sostanza.
Infatti non ti interessa nulla di come può stare lui.
Non dico che ti dovrebbe importare, dopo un tradimento si è molto concentrate su se stesse e le proprie ferite, ma che è finita male, ma è un bene che sia finita.
Troverai qualcosa che ti "prenderà" di più!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Comunque devo dire che è proprio vero che più una si fa vedere decisa e inflessibile e più gli uomini ti cadono ai piedi. Quest'anno ho avuto delle piccole rivincite...lo stesso giorno mi hanno chiamato i miei due ex...uno l'attuale e l'altro con cui stavo insieme tanti tanti anni fa, poi ho ricevuto sms di auguri da un ragazzo che aveva paura fino all'altro giorno a salutarmi perché non si era comportato tanto bene con me quindi io di conseguenza non lo guardavo più in faccia e lui di risposta quando mi vedeva scappava per la vergogna di dover sostenere il mio sguardo. E pr ultimo gli auguri di un ragazzo che mi sta venendo dietro da 1 o 2 mesi circa anche se gli ho più volte ribadito che there's no trip for cats...credetemi dopo anni e anni di tirocinio da donna zerbino vedere gli uomini in veste di zerbini è veramente il massimo!





chica ha detto:


> A me piace ascoltare i consigli ma alla fine faccio sempre di testa mia, è sempre stato così! Per esempio alcune mie amiche mi hanno detto che avrei dovuto rispondergli, altre mi hanno detto che magari un sms potevo mandarglielo per sapere cosa voleva, ma io ho optato per la noncuranza. Tanto non voglio più tornarci insieme, che senso ha riparlarci? Non mi interessa proprio sentire ciò che ha da dire visto che dice solo bugie e poi ho notato che ogni volta che parla escono fuori delle novità spiacevoli quindi meglio evitare...non ce la farei proprio...già devo riprendermi da questa botta...


Errore: messaggio duplicato.
Però ti auguro davvero un amore travolgente come questo non era...mi sembra


----------



## Old chica (27 Dicembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai a me sembra che tu sia più che altro ferita perché volevi essere amata perché te lo meriti...ma che in fondo lui ti abbia fatto un piacere perché di lui ti piaceva l'immagine (che non corrispondesse alla realtà è secondario) che la sostanza.
> Infatti non ti interessa nulla di come può stare lui.
> Non dico che ti dovrebbe importare, dopo un tradimento si è molto concentrate su se stesse e le proprie ferite, ma che è finita male, ma è un bene che sia finita.
> Troverai qualcosa che ti "prenderà" di più!


Hai perfettamente ragione, credo di aver preso un abbaglio...mi sono innamorata di una persona che in realtà non è mai esistita. Vedi la persona di cui mi sono innamorata io era una persona sensibile, dolce, educata, gentile, determinata, una persona che sa vedere oltre le cose, una persona intraprendente, intelligente, altruista...poi col tempo scopro che questa persona non c'è più e mi viene il dubbio che forse non c'è mai stata e che sia stata tutta una messinscena per conquistare il mio cuore. Poi ovviamente una volta conquistata non c'era più bisogno di fingere.


----------



## Old chica (27 Dicembre 2007)

Ho sopportato talmente tanto in questi anni che ora non mi interessa proprio come sta lui, anzi dicendola tutta spero che stia male anche se ho i miei dubbi a riguardo visto che non credo che una persona che non è innamorata riesca a soffrire. Una persona che non sa cos'è l'amore come può soffrire? Potrà rodersi il fegato perché non gli ho risposto visto che lui è un tipo orgoglioso ma niente di più.


----------



## Bruja (27 Dicembre 2007)

*chica*



chica ha detto:


> Ho sopportato talmente tanto in questi anni che ora non mi interessa proprio come sta lui, anzi dicendola tutta spero che stia male anche se ho i miei dubbi a riguardo visto che non credo che una persona che non è innamorata riesca a soffrire. Una persona che non sa cos'è l'amore come può soffrire? Potrà rodersi il fegato perché non gli ho risposto visto che lui è un tipo orgoglioso ma niente di più.


 
Brava, ma adesso non preoccuparti neppure del fatto che sia orgoglioso e che si picchi delle tue non risposte.... proprio non badarlo!  Così di lui te ne infischierai davvero e penserai fattivamente al tuo benessere....
Bruja


----------



## Old chica (27 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Brava, ma adesso non preoccuparti neppure del fatto che sia orgoglioso e che si picchi delle tue non risposte.... proprio non badarlo! Così di lui te ne infischierai davvero e penserai fattivamente al tuo benessere....
> Bruja


Ancora un po' ci bado sono sincera! E' che al momento ci tengo proprio che lui soffra, è brutto dirlo ma è così. Voglio che capisca quanto male mi ha fatto e può capirlo solo provando sofferenza anche lui.


----------



## Old chica (28 Dicembre 2007)

Buongiorno a tutti!!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!!!


Buongiorno! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Pero', teso', rileggendo i tuoi ultimi post, bando ai vittimismi! Basta con i rancori!
E' ora di guardare al futuro!

ANNO NUOVO VITA NUOVA!

Sai che si fa con gli S.....?! SI TIRA L'ACQUA!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Old chica (28 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella questa!


----------



## Old chica (28 Dicembre 2007)

Tirando le somme di questo anno devo dire che è stato abbastanza pietoso corna e non, sono fiduciosa per il prossimo!


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Metto il cuore in un cassetto, per dispetto non lo indosserò mai più.

Renato Zero


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2007)

*chica*



chica ha detto:


> Metto il cuore in un cassetto, per dispetto non lo indosserò mai più.
> 
> Renato Zero


_Io lascerei semplicemente riposare il cuore e metterei in un cassetto tutto il resto..._
_Vedi come butta il 2008, chissà che non si aprà il famoso "portone"!!!!_
Bruja


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> _Io lascerei semplicemente riposare il cuore e metterei in un cassetto tutto il resto..._
> _Vedi come butta il 2008, chissà che non si aprà il famoso "portone"!!!!_
> Bruja


Io invece opto per chiuderlo nel cassetto e buttare la chiave. Non vedo più luce...ieri sera ho visto una coppietta felice e mi è presa talmente a male che ho deciso che non uscirò più di casa. Non posso andare avanti così. Inutile che esco e faccio finta di divertirmi quando in realtà non ne ho proprio voglia. Le mie amiche continuano a ripetermi sei bella, sei giovane, non ti manca niente...non ce la faccio più a sentirmi dire queste cose, mi irritano ancora di più, perché tanto già lo so come andrà a finire, da sola a vita perché ormai non mi fido più di nessuno e non riuscirò più ad amare.


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Sono veramente incazzata per come va il mondo, sono veramente nera, nera furiosa.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Io invece opto per chiuderlo nel cassetto e buttare la chiave. Non vedo più luce...ieri sera ho visto una coppietta felice e mi è presa talmente a male che ho deciso che non uscirò più di casa. Non posso andare avanti così. Inutile che esco e faccio finta di divertirmi quando in realtà non ne ho proprio voglia. Le mie amiche continuano a ripetermi sei bella, sei giovane, non ti manca niente...non ce la faccio più a sentirmi dire queste cose, mi irritano ancora di più, perché tanto già lo so come andrà a finire, *da sola a vita perché ormai non mi fido più di nessuno e non riuscirò più ad amare.*


Quando finisce la storia mi angoscia sempre il pensiero che non troverò mai una persona che mi piaccia altrettanto e non riuscirò mai ad amare... Poi qualcuno invece spunta sempre...


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Stesso stato d'animo di turn back time...identico...


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Ti assicuro che sono un caso senza speranze...


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Quando finisce la storia mi angoscia sempre il pensiero che non troverò mai una persona che mi piaccia altrettanto e non riuscirò mai ad amare... Poi qualcuno invece spunta sempre...


Guarda da che mi sono lasciata ci sono stati parecchi ragazzi che mi hanno ronzato intorno, ho provato a conoscerli ma non ce l'ho fatta, appena vedo che si attaccano un po' di più scompaio.


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Quando finisce la storia mi angoscia sempre il pensiero che non troverò mai una persona che mi piaccia altrettanto e non riuscirò mai ad amare... Poi qualcuno invece spunta sempre...


Comincio a trovare mille difetti in ciascuno anche se magari non sono difetti così gravi, in sostanza sono come un animale allo stato brado, meglio non avvicinarsi a me in questo periodo...graffio...


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Guarda da che mi sono lasciata ci sono stati parecchi ragazzi che mi hanno ronzato intorno, ho provato a conoscerli ma non ce l'ho fatta, appena vedo che si attaccano un po' di più scompaio.


Ma tesora... vi siete lasciati da così poco...


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Comincio a trovare mille difetti in ciascuno anche se magari non sono difetti così gravi, in sostanza sono come un animale allo stato brado, meglio non avvicinarsi a me in questo periodo...graffio...


Sai quella menata del "prima devi strare bene con te stessa, etc. etc. etc."... Ecco è una menata insopportabile, ma è incredibilmente vera...


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma tesora... vi siete lasciati da così poco...


Mi conosco...quando mi fisso è un casino...so che questo periodo durerà a lungo.
P.S. Gli unici ragazzi che mi interessavano un po' di più non mi si filano proprio...che strano eh? Siamo sempre alle solite, più li maltratti e più si mettono a zerbino ai tuoi piedi, più li vuoi e più scappano...


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Mi sono rotta perché ho notato che per conquistare o mantenere gli uomini a fianco bisogna sempre giocare a tattiche, ma io non sono proprio il tipo per questo sono così negativa e angosciata. So che mi troverò sempre male nella vita per questo, io sono diretta, se uno mi piace mi piace, non sto lì ad usare tattiche, a tirarmela ogni tanto per farlo soffrire a farlo avvicinare a me, a me questi giochetti snervano però vedo che bisogna fare così con gli uomini. Sono destinata a rimanere da sola a vita.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Mi conosco...quando mi fisso è un casino...so che questo periodo durerà a lungo.
> P.S. Gli unici ragazzi che mi interessavano un po' di più non mi si filano proprio...che strano eh? Siamo sempre alle solite, più li maltratti e più si mettono a zerbino ai tuoi piedi, più li vuoi e più scappano...


Ecco era il tormento della mia vita... la menata del in amor vince chi fugge... io per questo nei miei rapporti ero sempre trattenuta, discreta, sostenuta... e poi la tizia che fa le scenate, che lo pianta lì incazzata e poi lo chiama piangente... beh lei se lo è ripreso...
Grazie a mesi di pippe mentali e a questo forum ho capito che è verissimo quello che dici... Nelle storiette da poco...


----------



## Old lele51 (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Mi conosco...quando mi fisso è un casino...so che questo periodo durerà a lungo.
> P.S. Gli unici ragazzi che mi interessavano un po' di più non mi si filano proprio...che strano eh? Siamo sempre alle solite, più li maltratti e più si mettono a zerbino ai tuoi piedi, più li vuoi e più scappano...


Abbi pazienza, sei ancora presa no dal tuo ragazzo..ma da come è cambiata la tua vita senza volerlo...poco a poco vedrai che ce la farai ad andare avanti...coraggio.


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ecco era il tormento della mia vita... la menata del in amor vince chi fugge... io per questo nei miei rapporti ero sempre trattenuta, discreta, sostenuta... e poi la tizia che fa le scenate, che lo pianta lì incazzata e poi lo chiama piangente... beh lei se lo è ripreso...
> Grazie a mesi di pippe mentali e a questo forum ho capito che è verissimo quello che dici... Nelle storiette da poco...


Quindi tu dici che quando uno trova la persona giusta non è così? Non c'è bisogno di tirarsela?


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, sei ancora presa no dal tuo ragazzo..ma da come è cambiata la tua vita senza volerlo...poco a poco vedrai che ce la farai ad andare avanti...coraggio.


Grazie. Spero che quel momento arrivi presto.


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

A volte penso che sono una stupida a prendermela così tanto, in fondo non sono questi i problemi della vita, poi però ricado in depressione, riaffiorano i ricordi e il mio risentimento aumenta a dismisura fino a scoppiare nel pianto nervoso.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici che quando uno trova la persona giusta non è così? Non c'è bisogno di tirarsela?


Esatto... 
Le ragazze che se la tirano rassicurano gli uomini che non vogliono impegnarsi. Ma uno che appena appena cerca un rapporto serio, una che se la tira pensa solo che sia una stronza...
Io almeno la penso così.


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

*Rita*

Ritina posso chiederti un parere? Ma secondo te lei se lo teneva pur sapendo che lui era fidanzato perché tiene tanto a lui fino ad accettare di condividerlo con un'altra o perché non gliene frega più di tanto?


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Ritina posso chiederti un parere? Ma secondo te lei se lo teneva pur sapendo che lui era fidanzato perché tiene tanto a lui fino ad accettare di condividerlo con un'altra o perché non gliene frega più di tanto?


Bene ti parlo di me quando mi tenevo quello che nel forum ormai è noto come il Cialtry. Nessuna delle due cose... Penso che abbia più a che fare con l'accontentarsi delle briciole perchè non si pensa di meritare di meglio. Solo una scarsa autostima ti convince a restare in una storia così.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Bene ti parlo di me quando mi tenevo quello che nel forum ormai è noto come il Cialtry. Nessuna delle due cose... Penso che abbia più a che fare con l'accontentarsi delle briciole perchè non si pensa di meritare di meglio. Solo una scarsa autostima ti convince a restare in una storia così.


Come uno che affoga e cerca di respirare perchè ha lo stimolo insopprimibile e respira... acqua.... Sai che ti fa malissimo, ma non puoi farne a meno. Perchè non puoi sentirti sola, non pensi che avrai mai altro e allora ti ci aggrappi... E vai a fondo. No chica, le amanti non stanno così bene. E quando capita che da seconde passino in prima posizione, vivono con un uomo che poi forse chissà se volevano davvero e che sanno essere inaffidabile.


----------



## Old Confù (30 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Come uno che affoga e cerca di respirare perchè ha lo stimolo insopprimibile e respira... acqua.... Sai che ti fa malissimo, ma non puoi farne a meno. Perchè non puoi sentirti sola, non pensi che avrai mai altro e allora ti ci aggrappi... E vai a fondo. No chica, le amanti non stanno così bene. E quando capita che da seconde passino in prima posizione, vivono con un uomo che poi forse chissà se volevano davvero e che sanno essere inaffidabile.


*Ritina*, ma l'amante del ex di Chica ha già una situazione sua...sposata con figli! è diverso da un'amante single...

*Chica,* ti ho visto fare qst domanda 1 bel pò di volte...e come sempre ti rispondouò darsi che fra di loro sia iniziata come un'attrazione, come una cosa così poco impegnativa...in fondo avevano altre 2 situazioni alle spalle, poi alla lunga gli è sfuggita di mano...e magari si saranno legati.
Lei se l'è tenuto...ma lui, non ha dimostrato di volerla finire con lei...mentre con te si, per cui a lei poco è cambiato!!!
Se lei lo ami o meno, cosa c'entra con te, che al massimo dovresti vedere i sentimenti di lui?!?

Le tattiche nelle storie vere non servono a nulla....ma è pur vero che è una questione di carattere...nel senso, a volte si desidera avere una storia seria, ma per carattere e un pò per paura e infantilismo..non si riesce a sostenere un rapporto e così, si passa per stronzi!!!

Personalmente a me una persona quando piace,piace....e se lui mi ricambia con la stessa intensità, tanto meglio, non sono una che si stufa...a meno che non ci siano problemi...Ma se un tipo a me piace e se la tira...a maggior ragione se c'è qualcosa fra noi 2, si conquista subito 1 bel biglietto per un VAFFA TOUR!


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Ritina*, ma l'amante del ex di Chica ha già una situazione sua...sposata con figli! è diverso da un'amante single...
> 
> *Chica,* ti ho visto fare qst domanda 1 bel pò di volte...e come sempre ti rispondouò darsi che fra di loro sia iniziata come un'attrazione, come una cosa così poco impegnativa...in fondo avevano altre 2 situazioni alle spalle, poi alla lunga gli è sfuggita di mano...e magari si saranno legati.
> Lei se l'è tenuto...ma lui, non ha dimostrato di volerla finire con lei...mentre con te si, per cui a lei poco è cambiato!!!
> ...


Io avevo letto che aveva due figli, non che fosse spostata. Comunque il concetto non cambia. Chi si mette e soprattutto tiene in piedi storie così, non lo fa per un grande amore, ma per sopperire a problemi personali... per colmare bisogni narcisistici o esorcizzare paure...


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Ritina*, ma l'amante del ex di Chica ha già una situazione sua...sposata con figli! è diverso da un'amante single...
> 
> *Chica,* ti ho visto fare qst domanda 1 bel pò di volte...e come sempre ti rispondouò darsi che fra di loro sia iniziata come un'attrazione, come una cosa così poco impegnativa...in fondo avevano altre 2 situazioni alle spalle, poi alla lunga gli è sfuggita di mano...e magari si saranno legati.
> Lei se l'è tenuto...ma lui, non ha dimostrato di volerla finire con lei...mentre con te si, per cui a lei poco è cambiato!!!
> ...


Lo so, sono un po' ripetitiva ma vorrei avere più pareri possibili a riguardo!


----------



## Old Confù (30 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io avevo letto che aveva due figli, non che fosse spostata. Comunque il concetto non cambia. Chi si mette e soprattutto tiene in piedi storie così, non lo fa per un grande amore, ma per sopperire a problemi personali... per colmare bisogni narcisistici o esorcizzare paure...


Ok....ma nel momento in cui lei colma una lacuna narcisistica e inizia la storia con un altro è prettamente una questione di egoismo!!!

Non sono io amante in questo caso ad essere sfruttata, io in lui ricerco una cosa che manca a me....quindi sono io che uso lui come strumento per arrivare a questa cosa...


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ok....ma nel momento in cui lei colma una lacuna narcisistica e inizia la storia con un altro è prettamente una questione di egoismo!!!
> 
> Non sono io amante in questo caso ad essere sfruttata, io in lui ricerco una cosa che manca a me....quindi sono io che uso lui come strumento per arrivare a questa cosa...


Certo!


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Ritina*, ma l'amante del ex di Chica ha già una situazione sua...sposata con figli! è diverso da un'amante single...
> 
> *Chica,* ti ho visto fare qst domanda 1 bel pò di volte...e come sempre ti rispondouò darsi che fra di loro sia iniziata come un'attrazione, come una cosa così poco impegnativa...in fondo avevano altre 2 situazioni alle spalle, poi alla lunga gli è sfuggita di mano...e magari si saranno legati.
> Lei se l'è tenuto...ma lui, non ha dimostrato di volerla finire con lei...mentre con te si, per cui a lei poco è cambiato!!!
> ...


Lui non voleva lasciarmi, inizialmente mi ha implorato, perché ancora non sapeva che io sapevo (scusate il gioco di parole) poi quando ha capito il motivo per cui lo stavo lasciando si è dato alla fuga!
Allora mi chiedo: se una persona non la ami perché vuoi rimanerci insieme a tutti i costi?


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Perché tu, uomo, a questo punto non tiri fuori i cosidetti attributi e non mi lasci? Perché continui a stare con me se stai meglio con lei? Perché non mi lasci visto che non siamo sposati e non abbiamo bambini? Chi ti costringe a stare con me?


----------



## Old Confù (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Perché tu, uomo, a questo punto non tiri fuori i cosidetti attributi e non mi lasci? Perché continui a stare con me se stai meglio con lei? Perché non mi lasci visto che non siamo sposati e non abbiamo bambini? Chi ti costringe a stare con me?


Magari era davvero convinto di amarti....magari la loro situazione si regge, solo perchè c'è anche la vostra...
Tieni presente che si fa fatica a lasciare un persona...e a maggior ragione gli uomini sono meno spavaldi, nel fare un gesto del genere...
Magari a lui andava anche bene tenere il piede in 2 scarpe!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Perché tu, uomo, a questo punto non tiri fuori i cosidetti attributi e non mi lasci? Perché continui a stare con me se stai meglio con lei? Perché non mi lasci visto che non siamo sposati e non abbiamo bambini? Chi ti costringe a stare con me?


Ecco la risposta: http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=152868&postcount=20
Ma non sono mica tutti così, sai?


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Magari era davvero convinto di amarti....magari la loro situazione si regge, solo perchè c'è anche la vostra...
> Tieni presente che si fa fatica a lasciare un persona...e a maggior ragione gli uomini sono meno spavaldi, nel fare un gesto del genere...
> Magari a lui andava anche bene tenere il piede in 2 scarpe!!!!


Era convinto di amarmi, ma non mi amava. Certo è comodo tenere il piede in due scarpe, è tipico delle persone egoiste e infantili che non hanno le palle per affrontare la realtà e non si prendono la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. Se mai nella vita troverò un VERO uomo gli farò una statua...


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

*Rita*

E MENO MALE CHE NON SONO TUTTI COSI'!!!!!!!!!!!!! La mia più grande paura al momento è riuscire a distinguere quelli veramente validi da quelli che non valgono niente, non è semplice visto che gli uomini mentono e sono bravissimi attori, sono diavoli travestiti da angioletti proprio come il mio ex con quella sua faccia da santarellino!


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> E MENO MALE CHE NON SONO TUTTI COSI'!!!!!!!!!!!!! La mia più grande paura al momento è riuscire a distinguere quelli veramente validi da quelli che non valgono niente, non è semplice visto che gli uomini mentono e sono bravissimi attori, sono diavoli travestiti da angioletti proprio come il mio ex con quella sua faccia da santarellino!


Dai, si impara... 
L'importante è non fare l'errore opposto e diffidare sempre da tutti...


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Dai, si impara...
> L'importante è non fare l'errore opposto e diffidare sempre da tutti...


Per imparare dovrei fare esperienza, ma sinceramente mi è passata la voglia


----------



## Rebecca (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> Per imparare dovrei fare esperienza, ma sinceramente mi è passata la voglia


Mi pare che l'hai fatta... su, su... e poi ci siamo noi... tu conosci uno, ci racconti e noi ti diciamo se va bene.... ma non perchè noi siamo nella posizione di capire meglio di te... solo perchè da quello che tu ci racconterai, e come tu la racconterai, sapremo cosa pensi tu e ci fideremo del tuo istinto....


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Dicembre 2007)

chica ha detto:


> E MENO MALE CHE NON SONO TUTTI COSI'!!!!!!!!!!!!! La mia più grande paura al momento è riuscire a distinguere quelli veramente validi da quelli che non valgono niente, non è semplice visto che *gli uomini mentono e sono bravissimi attori, sono diavoli travestiti da angioletti *proprio come il mio ex con quella sua faccia da santarellino!


 
Lo potrei capire se gli uomini fossero tutti gay ma visto che, nella stragrande maggior parte delle volte, lo fanno ocn le donne ... direi che anche le donne sono bravissime attrici, diavolesse travestite da angioletti ... o no?


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lo potrei capire se gli uomini fossero tutti gay ma visto che, nella stragrande maggior parte delle volte, lo fanno ocn le donne ... direi che anche le donne sono bravissime attrici, diavolesse travestite da angioletti ... o no?


Sì, sicuramente ci sono anche tante donne che sono brave attrici, ma io devo salvaguardarmi dagli uomini!!!


----------



## Old chica (30 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi pare che l'hai fatta... su, su... e poi ci siamo noi... tu conosci uno, ci racconti e noi ti diciamo se va bene.... ma non perchè noi siamo nella posizione di capire meglio di te... solo perchè da quello che tu ci racconterai, e come tu la racconterai, sapremo cosa pensi tu e ci fideremo del tuo istinto....


Ok, allora facciamo così! Sai le risate che vi farete con le mie storie!


----------



## Old chica (1 Gennaio 2008)

*un quesito...straniere o italiane?*

*Cari ragazzi/e vi pongo un quesito...forse gli uomini sapranno rispondermi con maggiore precisione...secondo voi perché al giorno d'oggi gli uomini italiani preferiscono le straniere piuttosto che le donne italiane? Mi guardo intorno e vedo che le coppie composte da italiano/straniera sono in notevole aumento, anche ieri sera a cena ho visto una di queste coppiette felici e lei aveva tanto di pancione! Alcuni amici mi hanno detto queste testuali parole:le donne straniere stanno un passo avanti alle italiane...ma secondo voi perché???*


----------



## Rebecca (1 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> *Cari ragazzi/e vi pongo un quesito...forse gli uomini sapranno rispondermi con maggiore precisione...secondo voi perché al giorno d'oggi gli uomini italiani preferiscono le straniere piuttosto che le donne italiane? Mi guardo intorno e vedo che le coppie composte da italiano/straniera sono in notevole aumento, anche ieri sera a cena ho visto una di queste coppiette felici e lei aveva tanto di pancione! Alcuni amici mi hanno detto queste testuali parole:le donne straniere stanno un passo avanti alle italiane...ma secondo voi perché???*


No, non so dirti il perchè. Però ho notato che c'è il riflusso ora... Che insomma trovo sempre più uomini che dicono il contrario... Anche il mio ex fidanzato storico si è messo con una ragazza dell'est, ma poi ha sposato un'italiana...


----------



## Old chica (1 Gennaio 2008)

Poi tra le altre cose noto che gli uomini con queste gentil signorine si comportano diversamente da come si comportano con le italiane. Con le straniere sono gentili, dolci, affettuosi. Poi mi chiedo...se noi parliamo di matrimonio o figli a un uomo non facciamo in tempo a voltarci che è già scappato invece queste se li sposano e ci fanno pure i figli...magari proprio con tipi che prima di conoscerle dicevano che non si sarebbero mai sposati e non avrebbero mai messo su' famiglia!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> *Cari ragazzi/e vi pongo un quesito...forse gli uomini sapranno rispondermi con maggiore precisione...secondo voi perché al giorno d'oggi gli uomini italiani preferiscono le straniere piuttosto che le donne italiane? Mi guardo intorno e vedo che le coppie composte da italiano/straniera sono in notevole aumento, anche ieri sera a cena ho visto una di queste coppiette felici e lei aveva tanto di pancione! Alcuni amici mi hanno detto queste testuali parole:le donne straniere stanno un passo avanti alle italiane...ma secondo voi perché???*


Bisognerebbe verificare che questa tua impressione corrispondesse a realtà, oltre il naturale incremento delle unioni miste ragionevolmente attribuibili al proporzionale aumento della presenza di persone(uomini/donne) non italiani.
Per quanto riguarda la seconda generazione (di persone nate qui che io tendo a considerare italiane in quanto formate nella nostra cultura) mi sembra che sia più "naturale" che trovino compagno/a tra gli/le italiani/e, più numerosi, che tra i provenienti dal paese di origine delle famiglie. Anche se mi sembra che vi sarebbe una preferenza in questo senso, comprensibile visto i pregiudizi diffusi e le difficoltà oggettive.
Io conosco una sola coppia "mista", ma credo che lei avrebbe avuto difficoltà a trovare un compagno non italiano nell'ambiente che ha frquentato finora, liceo e università. Lui ...credo che ne apprezzi principalmente il carattere, ma l'ha sempre considerata una compagna come le altre.


----------



## Rebecca (1 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Poi tra le altre cose noto che gli uomini con queste gentil signorine si comportano diversamente da come si comportano con le italiane. Con le straniere sono gentili, dolci, affettuosi. Poi mi chiedo...se noi parliamo di matrimonio o figli a un uomo non facciamo in tempo a voltarci che è già scappato invece queste se li sposano e ci fanno pure i figli...magari proprio con tipi che prima di conoscerle dicevano che non si sarebbero mai sposati e non avrebbero mai messo su' famiglia!


Butto lì un'ipotesi... Che gli uomini le vedano un po' indifese e quindi gli scatta qualcosa. Non credo sia la solita questione della dolcezza che gli uomini tirano in ballo... Io credo di essere dolce eppure sono zitella. Forse sono meno "nevrotiche", essendo più "pratiche"... E quindi più comprensibili dagli uomini... anche se poi si prendono qualche granchio...


----------



## Old chica (1 Gennaio 2008)

Sento molto spesso ragazzi che dicono io ho chiuso con le italiane, sono troppo rompi scatole, non gli sta mai bene niente, ecc...ma io mi chiedo possibile che queste siano tutte sante??? Mah!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Sento molto spesso ragazzi che dicono io ho chiuso con le italiane, sono troppo rompi scatole, non gli sta mai bene niente, ecc...ma io mi chiedo possibile che queste siano tutte sante??? Mah!


Allora forse la domanda giusta da porsi è: perché questi ragazzi che conosco dicono a me o a altre ragazze italiane queste frasi? Cosa intendono comunicare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questa naturalmente è la domanda corretta se ti interessano questi ragazzi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se invece li consideri dei pirla come quelli che più di trenta anni fa dicevano che le milanesi erano disponibili, le olandesi le migliori, le francesi fini ...non ti poni nessuna domanda e li lasci a raccontarsi tra loro le barzellette del francese, del tedesco e dell'italiano...


----------



## Old chica (1 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Butto lì un'ipotesi... Che gli uomini le vedano un po' indifese e quindi gli scatta qualcosa. Non credo sia la solita questione della dolcezza che gli uomini tirano in ballo... Io credo di essere dolce eppure sono zitella. Forse sono meno "nevrotiche", essendo più "pratiche"... E quindi più comprensibili dagli uomini... anche se poi si prendono qualche granchio...


Guarda, non so che pensare, mi è capitato di vedere ragazzi "selvatici" o "indomabili" diventare dei teneri agnellini dopo essersi fidanzati con queste ragazze.


----------



## Old chica (1 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora forse la domanda giusta da porsi è: perché questi ragazzi che conosco dicono a me o a altre ragazze italiane queste frasi? Cosa intendono comunicare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sinceramente li considero dei pirla anche se non si può generalizzare...non c'è nessun interesse da parte mia nei confronti di questi ragazzi, è solo una curiosità, vorrei cercare di capire come mai la società sta cambiando così, addirittura schifare le italiane! Mi chiedo dipenderà dal fatto che noi siamo troppo indipendenti sia lavorativamente sia nei confronti del partner e loro no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Sinceramente li considero dei pirla anche se non si può generalizzare...non c'è nessun interesse da parte mia nei confronti di questi ragazzi, è solo una curiosità, vorrei cercare di capire come mai la società sta cambiando così, addirittura schifare le italiane! Mi chiedo dipenderà dal fatto che noi siamo troppo indipendenti sia lavorativamente sia nei confronti del partner e loro no?


Tu parti dall'assunto che le frasi che hai sentito corrispondano al reale pensiero e che questo modo di pensare sia in crescita...
Io non credo tuttociò.
Nel mio modesto osservatorio posso dire che le persone non italiane, uomini e donne sono molto diverse sia in relazione alla provenienza culturale e/o etnica sia individualmente.
Se dovessi generalizzare e vedere un tratto più diffuso tra lòe donne non italiane e in contrasto con le donne italiane direi un maggiore rispetto degli altri e un maggiore "educazione" nel senso che vedo sia nei modi, sia soprattutto nel linguaggio assenza di aggressività e volgarità.


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2008)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu parti dall'assunto che le frasi che hai sentito corrispondano al reale pensiero e che questo modo di pensare sia in crescita...
> Io non credo tuttociò.
> Nel mio modesto osservatorio posso dire che le persone non italiane, uomini e donne sono molto diverse sia in relazione alla provenienza culturale e/o etnica sia individualmente.
> Se dovessi generalizzare e vedere un tratto più diffuso tra lòe donne non italiane e in contrasto con le donne italiane direi un maggiore rispetto degli altri e un maggiore "educazione" nel senso che vedo sia nei modi, sia soprattutto nel linguaggio assenza di aggressività e volgarità.


Credo che la seconda parte del tuo post sia la base di questa cosiddetta preferenza, in aggiunta naturalmente al fatto che quelle che n sono di seconda generazione ma che arrivano qui per "far fortuna" spesso la trovano attraverso un uomo e l'uomo, che alla fine è anche bamboccione spesso di fa gabellare dalla loro innata dolcezza...   Una cosa è certa, per aver avuto frequentazioni di queste ragazze e per aver visto amici invischiarcisi, per due o tre davvero notevoli per cultura, bellezza e carattere il contrappeso era della quasi totalità che "recitavano" la parte delle piccole fiammiferaie che accendono i cuori.
Io resto cinicamente una che ne ha viste forse troppe accasarsi infinocchiando con le doti che elargiscono con pari libertà in patria ed all'estero, e proprio questa loro naturalezza le rende spesso liberali, non ossessive, poco gelose e tanto dedite alla sopportazione.... almeno prima del matrimonio, quando la gelosia non "paga"!!!  Ovvio che noi italiane abbiamo a volte strane pretese, ma è anche vero che noi partiamo dall'assunto che l'uomo è un essere umano paritarop da amare e con cui confrontarsi, non un essere superiore da accondiscendere nè un ufficiale pagatore (salvo casi particolari).
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che la seconda parte del tuo post sia la base di questa cosiddetta preferenza, in aggiunta naturalmente al fatto che quelle che n sono di seconda generazione ma che arrivano qui per "far fortuna" spesso la trovano attraverso un uomo e *l'uomo, che alla fine è anche bamboccione spesso di fa gabellare dalla loro innata dolcezza*... Una cosa è certa, per aver avuto frequentazioni di queste ragazze e per aver visto amici invischiarcisi, per due o tre davvero notevoli per cultura, bellezza e carattere il contrappeso era della quasi totalità che "recitavano" la parte delle piccole fiammiferaie che accendono i cuori.
> Io resto cinicamente una che ne ha viste forse troppe accasarsi infinocchiando con le doti che elargiscono con pari libertà in patria ed all'estero, e proprio questa loro naturalezza le rende spesso liberali, non ossessive, poco gelose e tanto dedite alla sopportazione.... *almeno prima del matrimonio, quando la gelosia non "paga*"!!! Ovvio che noi italiane abbiamo a volte strane pretese, ma è anche vero che noi partiamo dall'assunto che l'uomo è un essere umano paritarop da amare e con cui confrontarsi, non un essere superiore da accondiscendere nè un ufficiale pagatore (salvo casi particolari).
> Bruja


Sempre restando sul cinico, perchè, consapevoli di ciò, anche le "nostrane" non si fanno passare per dolci & remissive, almeno quel tanto che basta per gabellarci? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ok, non sarà il massimo della "onestà intellettuale", ma quante delle nostre nonne, che tale arte ben conoscevano, si rigiravano poi i nostri nonni come pareva a loro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Almeno ci si arriva a instaurarlo un rapporto e poi pian piano si porta laddove sarebbe opportuno che andasse in termini di confronto paritario. Ma se si inizia subito con paletti & c. ...me li spaventate 'sti poveri fiò!*  

	
	
		
		
	


	










* Dal Capitolo I "Manuale da more (e bionde) di Feddy"


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sempre restando sul cinico, perchè, consapevoli di ciò, anche le "nostrane" non si fanno passare per dolci & remissive, almeno quel tanto che basta per gabellarci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro Fedy, vado OT. Non so che posto una come me avrebbe nel tuo manuale (alla voce "MEGLIO LASCIAR PERDERE"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   pero' ti dico un mio profondo pensiero da giorno 2 dell'anno nuovo.

Le uniche unioni che funzionano sul LUNGO PERIODO tra uomo e donna rientrano in queste due categoria:

a) (dipende dal contesto, pero', in contesti uber - urbani e nordici, è piu' difficile) i ruoli tradizionali, rivestiti tradizionalmente da marito e mogli (con eventuali adulteri, etc., buttati sotto il tappedo e dimenticati...)
b) l'unione dove è LA DONNA quella che comanda. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Sia emotivamente che praticamente. Poi per carità puo' essere una regina illuminata...e far sentire il suo Re.....il Re 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Ma le redini deve tenerle lei salde! Pena abbandoni & tradimenti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Iris (2 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Guarda, non so che pensare, mi è capitato di vedere ragazzi "selvatici" o "indomabili" diventare dei teneri agnellini dopo essersi fidanzati con queste ragazze.


Guarda, ame interessa poco il perchè del fenomeno". In Europa, e non solo, vige la libera circolazione delle merci e non solo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ci stiamo globalizzando...quindi si "globalizzano" pure le unioni uomo/ donna.
Faccio una cinica considerazione: gli imprenditori vanno a cercarsi mano d'opera a buon mercato all'estero...gli uomini ciò che in Italia forse non è più così a buon mercato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Per il resto, devo dire che di ometti che hanno preso la fregatura dalla dolce femmina cubana, o dalla angelica fanciulla russa...ne ho visti proprio tanti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I maschietti destinati alla fregatura non hanno scampo, neanche varcando i confini patri!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Caro Fedy, vado OT. Non so che posto una come me avrebbe nel tuo manuale (alla voce "MEGLIO LASCIAR PERDERE"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io non dico che alla fine la sostanza non sia quella...è che lì ci si deve arrivare! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...e qui ci si chiedeva come mai ultimamente le ragazze dell'est ci arrivano (pare) più facilmente delle nostrane, più evolute (forse), più consapevoli (forse), più autonome, più determinate (forse)... ma meno "furbe" (certamente!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. Nel manuale ti metterei nel capitolo "Io vorrei, non vorrei, ma se voglio.."


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma io non dico che alla fine la sostanza non sia quella...è che lì ci si deve arrivare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eheheh diciamo che ORA non voglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma mi tengo stretta la mia AMBIVALENZA come una conquista dei 40 anni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Caro Fedy, vado OT. Non so che posto una come me avrebbe nel tuo manuale (alla voce "MEGLIO LASCIAR PERDERE"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


concordo con te Verena. Sono le unioni meglio riuscite.
Comandare in senso lato, avere in mano la situazione e saperla gestire  al meglio.Così l'unione funziona.


----------



## Iris (2 Gennaio 2008)

Continuo a ritenere che il matrimonio che dura di più è quello basato sul raziocinio.
quando ci sono i sentimenti di mezzo...tutto diventa complicato. Si pretende la passione, la fuga romantica...tutte cose che in un consorzio come si deve non ci sono...e allora si cerca altrove. Se non vi fosse la pretesa di concilire amore e sesso con il matrimonio, tutto filerebbe liscio!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Le donne straniere sono più raziocinanti...e quindi il matrimonio lo fanno funzionare, sul breve periodo.





 Mancano statistiche sul lungo periodo però.


----------



## Iris (2 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eheheh diciamo che ORA non voglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecoo un esempio di consorzio durevole


----------



## Old Cat (2 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Continuo a ritenere che il matrimonio che dura di più è quello basato sul raziocinio.
> quando ci sono i sentimenti di mezzo...tutto diventa complicato. Si pretende la passione, la fuga romantica...tutte cose che in un consorzio come si deve non ci sono...e allora si cerca altrove. Se non vi fosse la pretesa di concilire amore e sesso con il matrimonio, tutto filerebbe liscio!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
sul medio e lungo periodo l'unica cosa che dura con le straniere sono l'assegno di mantenimento che l'uomo di stato deve elargire per le  brevi gentilezze di cui sono stati oggetti.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Continuo a ritenere che il matrimonio che dura di più è quello basato sul raziocinio.
> quando ci sono i sentimenti di mezzo...tutto diventa complicato. Si pretende la passione, la fuga romantica...tutte cose che in un consorzio come si deve non ci sono...e allora si cerca altrove. *Se non vi fosse la pretesa di concilire amore e sesso con il matrimonio, tutto filerebbe liscio!!!!*
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi che mi date ragione? Tener distinte le due...e che non si conoscano!!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedi che mi date ragione? Tener distinte le due...e che non si conoscano!!


 
si ok ma anche le due donne posso avere altri uomini....giusto per tenere separati sesso e sentimento e matrimonio?


----------



## Iris (2 Gennaio 2008)

Guardate...io scherzo, ma mica tanto...la crisi del matrimonio è giunta quando si è cominciato a chiedere a questo ciò che non poteva dare: passione eterna.
I nostri nonni non la pretendevano....se si inciampava in un matrimonio d'amore, era  meglio per la coppia, ma se ciò non avveniva, non se ne faceva un dramma.
I matrimoni erano solidamente e durevolmente infelici. Una infelicità il più delle volte sopportabile, perchè unanimamente condivisa.


----------



## Old Cat (2 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Guardate...io scherzo, ma mica tanto...la crisi del matrimonio è giunta quando si è cominciato a chiedere a questo ciò che non poteva dare: passione eterna.
> I nostri nonni non la pretendevano....se si inciampava in un matrimonio d'amore, era meglio per la coppia, ma se ciò non avveniva, non se ne faceva un dramma.
> I matrimoni erano solidamente e durevolmente infelici. Una infelicità il più delle volte sopportabile,* perchè unanimamente condivisa*.


 
non sono daccordo sulla condivisione unanime.
Gli uomini avevano le loro storielle fuori casa e le donne sopportavano per il " bene della familglia e figli".
Poi non dimentichiamo che le donne lavorano e sono indipendenti da relativamente poco tempo e che la separazione è stata introdotta solo col il 1975.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si ok ma anche le due donne posso avere altri uomini....giusto per tenere separati sesso e sentimento e matrimonio?


Ovviamente...l'importante è che non ci si ritrovi poi in troppi nell'uno o nell'altro!!


----------



## Old Cat (2 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovviamente...l'importante è che non ci si ritrovi poi in troppi nell'uno o nell'altro!!


ah ah..... pari condizioni.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovviamente...l'importante è che non ci si ritrovi poi in troppi nell'uno o nell'altro!!


E già.... surtout pas trop de zèle....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Quanto a chi ha detto che non esistono statistiche sulla "durata" delle unioni con queste signore tanto dolci che vengono da lontano.... è perchè non hanno una durata da statistica. Delle poche unioni che hanno durato davvero tanto (circa 20 anni) c'è quella fra Cecchi Gopri e la sua sttricetta dell'Est che è diventata una perfetta donna d'affari e quanto ha deciso di mollarlo perchè (sigh) l'aveva tradita, (chissà perchè ci sono tradimento sopportabili ed altri insopportabili specie quando la barca fa acqua "economica") gli ha lasciato un bel paio di mutande!!! 
Insomma che duri o meno, alla fine quello che conta è la liquidazione, della serie che se le italiane costano di più all'inizio in attenzioni, impegno etc.... le altre il conto salato lo presentano dopo comunque, perchè tra l'altro, è stranamente raro vederle accoppiate con persone indigenti e se mai capitasse, ci mettono subito una pezza cambiando appena possibile il soggetto con altro più "affasci-contante"!!
Bruja

p.s. Capisco che il raziocinio possa servire alla coppia, ma se è strumentale e solo da una parte, quella interessata, direi che sia semplicemente uno squilibrio.... specie visto che la cifra di riconoscimento di queste persone raziocinanti è essere tanto dolci, tanto affettuose, tanto innamorate e, di conserva, tanto ipocrite....


----------



## Old chica (3 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Guardate...io scherzo, ma mica tanto...la crisi del matrimonio è giunta quando si è cominciato a chiedere a questo ciò che non poteva dare: passione eterna.
> I nostri nonni non la pretendevano....se si inciampava in un matrimonio d'amore, era meglio per la coppia, ma se ciò non avveniva, non se ne faceva un dramma.
> I matrimoni erano solidamente e durevolmente infelici. Una infelicità il più delle volte sopportabile, perchè unanimamente condivisa.


Vero, lo penso anch'io. Al giorno d'oggi invece si vuole a tutti i costi la passione eterna che ovviamente non esiste e quindi non appena il rapporto si stabilizza e appiattisce si vanno a cercare altrove forti emozioni e in certi casi si abbandona anche il tetto coniugale per quelle forti emozioni che tanto prima o poi anche con la nuova amante sono destinate a spegnersi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E già.... surtout pas trop de zèle....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... questa donna è un_ mito_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Vero, lo penso anch'io. Al giorno d'oggi invece si vuole a tutti i costi la passione eterna che ovviamente non esiste e quindi non appena il rapporto si stabilizza e appiattisce si vanno a cercare altrove forti emozioni e in certi casi si abbandona anche il tetto coniugale per quelle forti emozioni che tanto prima o poi anche con la nuova amante sono destinate a spegnersi.


Pero' penso - non da ora - che la ricerca della "felicità" (Washington, non Muccino!) sia una mera scusa.

Non si fugge la routine. *Si fuggono le responsabilità, i legacci della vita a due*.

L'uomo e la donna vogliono sperimentare, sentirsi ammirati, corteggiati, provare i mille gusti di un mondo variegato che non offre piu' NOCCIOLA o PISTACCHIO, come era anche solo 30 anni fa!

E questo senza dover pagare pegno con unioni eterne.

Anche i figli diventano legacci, a parole tutti piezz'e core, nella realtà....so di padri separati che non hanno a casa (nella casa nuova da single) UN MISERO DIVANO LETTO PER OSPITARVI I FIGLI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

*richiesta di sostegno morale*

Ragazzi qualcuno ha qualche bella parolina da dirmi per colorare un po la mia triste giornata?


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno ha qualche bella parolina da dirmi per colorare un po la mia triste giornata?



BUONGIORNOTESORO!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno ha qualche bella parolina da dirmi per colorare un po la mia triste giornata?


Leggere di chi sta peggio?





   ...non mi vengono cose consolatorie...


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Comincio a sentirmi un po come turn back time, solo che invece di essere infastidita da chi sta meglio di me piango.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mi chiedo ma possibile che tutti meritano un minimo di amore e io no? Sono io che valgo poco come persona? Cosa ho fatto di male per essere trattata cosi?


----------



## Bruja (23 Gennaio 2008)

*chica*



chica ha detto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno ha qualche bella parolina da dirmi per colorare un po la mia triste giornata?


 
Lo sai che noi ci siamo sempre, possiamo dirti mille cose, ma sei tu che devi farci capire cosa veramente ti cruccia.  Anche se conosciamo la tua situazione, ogni giorno che passa le cose possono cambiare, variare e sei tu che devi confrontarti.
Noi èpossiamo dirti qualche sciocchezza allegra, tenerti su di morale, ma sarebbe preferibile curare la causa non l'effetto della tua tristezza.
Comunque la frase che credo sia buona per ogni frangente è vivi e sentiti preziosa come persona e fai di ogni tuo giorno un piccolo angolo interessante della tua esistenza.  Sarò ripetitiva e scontata ma tutti ogni giorno che inizia dovremmo anzitutto ringraziare la provvidenza di avere la salute e di avere la possibilità di fare scelte elementari per la vita, perchè abbiamo una casa, una famiglia o persone care, un lavoro o lo studio, amicizie.... insomma chica guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno... il resto arriverà grazie alle occasioni della vita ed alla tua buona disposizione nel viverla.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Comincio a sentirmi un po come turn back time, solo che invece di essere infastidita da chi sta meglio di me piango.


Chica ricorda che c'e' sempre chi sta peggio di te e di me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Mi chiedo ma possibile che tutti meritano un minimo di amore e io no? Sono io che valgo poco come persona? Cosa ho fatto di male per essere trattata cosi?


Forse scegli solo persone che non sono capaci di voler bene ...non sono mica poche sai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sai che noi ci siamo sempre, possiamo dirti mille cose, ma sei tu che devi farci capire cosa veramente ti cruccia. Anche se conosciamo la tua situazione, ogni giorno che passa le cose possono cambiare, variare e sei tu che devi confrontarti.
> Noi èpossiamo dirti qualche sciocchezza allegra, tenerti su di morale, ma sarebbe preferibile curare la causa non l'effetto della tua tristezza.
> Comunque la frase che credo sia buona per ogni frangente è vivi e sentiti preziosa come persona e fai di ogni tuo giorno un piccolo angolo interessante della tua esistenza. Sarò ripetitiva e scontata ma tutti *ogni giorno che inizia dovremmo anzitutto ringraziare la provvidenza di avere la salute e di avere la possibilità di fare scelte elementari per la vita, perchè abbiamo una casa, una famiglia o persone care, un lavoro o lo studio, amicizie....* insomma chica guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno... il resto arriverà grazie alle occasioni della vita ed alla tua buona disposizione nel viverla.
> Bruja


Io dico sempre un letto comodo, riscaldamento e acqua corrente potabile calda e fredda ...se sembra poco basta immaginare di non averla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e...
....lo spettacolo del sole che sorge e tramonta...


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Si parlava con alcune amiche di tradimenti, quasi tutte sono state tradite pero la grande differenza tra me e loro e che i loro ragazzi una volta fatto l-errore hanno fatto di tutto per riconquistarle e per scusarsi, il mio invece...


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Ragazze grazie per i vostri consigli, so che avete ragione, so che ci sono cose peggiori e non dovrei lamentarmi pero ammetto di non riuscire a superare la cosa. Mi sto chiudendo a riccio, appena vedo che qualcuno mi apprezza e vuole conoscermi piu a fondo taglio i rapporti. Ho paura di soffrire di nuovo. Mi spaventa la mia incapacita di riconoscere le persone perbene e quindi ho paura di prendere altre fregature.


----------



## Bruja (23 Gennaio 2008)

*chica*



chica ha detto:


> Si parlava con alcune amiche di tradimenti, quasi tutte sono state tradite pero la grande differenza tra me e loro e che i loro ragazzi una volta fatto l-errore hanno fatto di tutto per riconquistarle e per scusarsi, il mio invece...


 
Permetti che ti dia una lezione dettata dall'esperienza? Il tuo ragazzo non ha fatto una piega...sgradevole e amara considerazione, mentre le tue amiche, "tutte" hanno avuto ragazzi tanto pentiti e "ricostruttori" di rapporto.  
E' chiedere troppo se ti consiglio di attendere qualche tempo?  Io sono disincantata e credo che tu fra poco tempo ritornerai ad avere una situazione accettabile e vivibile affettivamente e loro, non tutte ma certamente alcune, avranno a che fare ancora con i problemi èprecedenti e non perchè io sono cinica brutta e cattiva, ma perchè la percentuale di chi non ricade nell'errore in fatto di tradimento è davvero esigua.
Ripeto qualcuna sarà fortunata perchè il rapporto è solido e potrà riabilitarsi, ma non essere troppo sicura che possa essere un fatto certo e generale.  Hanno difficoltà a non ricadere nell'errore ed a essere credute persone sposate o insieme da anni e tu vorresti che un tradimento da fidanzati avesse più chances.... tradire da fidanzati significa spesso che non si è affini abbastanza o che uno dei due non è pronto o maturo per un legame serio....  tanto vale saperlo prima, molto meglio PRIMA!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Ho paura che non riusciro mai a trovare una persona che mi ami veramente per quella che sono pregi e difetti compresi e non riesco ad accettare di essere stata presa in giro per tanti anni. Bugie su bugie, con me portava una maschera, che schifo la falsita, e la cosa che odio di piu in assoluto. Ma io dico un minimo di affetto almeno dopo tanti anni? Possibile che uno non senta nemmeno la necessita di scusarsi per le schifate che ha fatto? Non ha fatto niente per tentare di riconquistarmi e questo mi fa stare veramente male. Principalmente non riesco ad accettare questa sua immobilita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Si parlava con alcune amiche di tradimenti, quasi tutte sono state tradite pero la grande differenza tra me e loro e che i loro ragazzi una volta fatto l-errore hanno fatto di tutto per riconquistarle e per scusarsi, il mio invece...


E se li sono tenuti e avranno continuato ...con più prudenza...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E se li sono tenuti e avranno continuato ...con più prudenza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Ho paura che non riusciro mai a trovare una persona che mi ami veramente per quella che sono pregi e difetti compresi e non riesco ad accettare di essere stata presa in giro per tanti anni. Bugie su bugie, con me portava una maschera, *che schifo la falsita, e la cosa che odio di piu in assoluto. Ma io dico un minimo di affetto almeno dopo tanti anni? Possibile che uno non senta nemmeno la necessita di scusarsi per le schifate che ha fatto?* Non ha fatto niente per tentare di riconquistarmi e questo mi fa stare veramente male. Principalmente non riesco ad accettare questa sua immobilita.


Come dicevo altrove, non riesci a capire come possa non volerti bene...
Ma sai quante persone non sono capaci di volere bene?


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Non per ritornare insieme perche tanto ormai e impossibile ma almeno mettersi una mano sulla coscienza e dire ho trattato questa persona come un cane almeno le scuse gliele devo. Non chiedo altro. No, nemmeno quelle. Ma come si fa? Non e che poi starei meglio ma almeno vedrei che fa qualcosa. NO niente non fa niente di niente.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come dicevo altrove, non riesci a capire come possa non volerti bene...
> Ma sai quante persone non sono capaci di volere bene?


Io pensa che lui non voglia bene a me, agli altri vuole bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Io pensa che lui non voglia bene a me, agli altri vuole bene.


Ma va!
Al massimo è uno che "si affeziona" come al pesce rosso: chi sa voler bene vuol bene alla persona con cui "sta insieme" per anni...

Si impara a voler bene attraverso il rapporto con i genitori...sai quanti genitori non riescono a voler bene? Sai quanti hanno figli per soddisfare il proprio narcisismo? Quei figli non impareranno mai a voler bene davvero...


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

io penso che si sia innamorato di lei.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma va!
> Al massimo è uno che "si affeziona" come al pesce rosso: chi sa voler bene vuol bene alla persona con cui "sta insieme" per anni...
> 
> Si impara a voler bene attraverso il rapporto con i genitori...sai quanti genitori non riescono a voler bene? Sai quanti hanno figli per soddisfare il proprio narcisismo? Quei figli non impareranno mai a voler bene davvero...


Vorrei credere che sia cosi con tutti ma non posso. Ha sempre trattato gli altri meglio di come trattava me.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Vorrei credere che sia cosi con tutti ma non posso. Ha sempre trattato gli altri meglio di come trattava me.


E tu ti sei sempre lasciata trattare così... Chi ti ama vuole il tuo bene (e il suo, ovviamente!). Comincia a chiederti PERCHE' ti lasciavi trattare male. Con le altre storie era diverso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E tu ti sei sempre lasciata trattare così... Chi ti ama vuole il tuo bene (e il suo, ovviamente!). Comincia a chiederti PERCHE' ti lasciavi trattare male. Con le altre storie era diverso?


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E tu ti sei sempre lasciata trattare così... Chi ti ama vuole il tuo bene (e il suo, ovviamente!). Comincia a chiederti PERCHE' ti lasciavi trattare male. Con le altre storie era diverso?


Lo so infatti principalmente sono arrabbiata con me stessa, avrei dovuto troncare subito dopo qualche mese che stavamo insieme, non avrei dovuto sopportare di tutto di piu come invece ho fatto. Con altre storie era diverso, ero trattata molto bene.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Pur di tenermelo ho sopportato qualsiasi cosa e sono andata contro ai miei principi e alle cose in cui credo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Lo so infatti principalmente sono arrabbiata con me stessa, avrei dovuto troncare subito dopo qualche mese che stavamo insieme, non avrei dovuto sopportare di tutto di piu come invece ho fatto. Con altre storie era diverso, ero trattata molto bene.





chica ha detto:


> Pur di tenermelo ho sopportato qualsiasi cosa e sono andata contro ai miei principi e alle cose in cui credo.


E allora...evviva...sei libera!
Festeggia!


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Infatti non capisco, dovrei essere felice invece non lo sono. Mi pesa troppo il pensare che con me ha sempre portato una maschera e non era se stesso. E mi fa troppo male che non ha tentato minimamente di riconquistarmi. Non riesco ad accettare che non mi ha mai amata.


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Lo so infatti principalmente sono arrabbiata con me stessa, avrei dovuto troncare subito dopo qualche mese che stavamo insieme, non avrei dovuto sopportare di tutto di piu come invece ho fatto. Con altre storie era diverso, ero trattata molto bene.


In cosa lui è diverso dagli altri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco, dovrei essere felice invece non lo sono. Mi pesa troppo il pensare che con me ha sempre portato una maschera e non era se stesso. E mi fa troppo male che non ha tentato minimamente di riconquistarmi.* Non riesco ad accettare che non mi ha mai amata*.


Beh non è certo una cosa di facile digestione...peggio dei peperoni fritti...come dicono a Roma "si ripropone"...
Ma poi ...digerirai ...eviterai per un bel po' ...i peperoni!


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Poi con tutte le critiche che mi faceva ha aumentato la mia insicurezza ed ora ho paura che se conosco qualcuno quel qualcuno potrebbe fare come lui, inizialmente si fara vedere tanto preso da me e poi quando mi conoscera a fondo non mi trovera tanto interessante e si stufera e cosi io soffriro di nuovo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Poi con tutte le critiche che mi faceva ha aumentato la mia insicurezza ed ora ho paura che se conosco qualcuno quel qualcuno potrebbe fare come lui, inizialmente si fara vedere tanto preso da me e poi quando mi conoscera a fondo non mi trovera tanto interessante e si stufera e cosi io soffriro di nuovo.


Ti criticava per sentirsi migliore ...ma ha dimostrato quel che è...
Tu devi ricostruire te stessa e non cercare la stima di te negli altri...


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti criticava per sentirsi migliore ...ma ha dimostrato quel che è...
> Tu devi ricostruire te stessa e non cercare la stima di te negli altri...


Dici? Quindi lui fondamentalmente e un insicuro contrariamente a cio che sembra secondo te?


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Poi con tutte le critiche che mi faceva ha aumentato la mia insicurezza ed ora ho paura che se conosco qualcuno quel qualcuno potrebbe fare come lui, inizialmente si fara vedere tanto preso da me e poi quando mi conoscera a fondo non mi trovera tanto interessante e si stufera e cosi io soffriro di nuovo.


 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Non ti specchiare negli altri. Devi rafforzare il tuo senso di identità, forse un po' di terapia ti farebbe bene. Con me ha fatto miracoli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Dici? Quindi lui fondamentalmente e un insicuro contrariamente a cio che sembra secondo te?


Chi è sicuro di sè non denigra gli altri ...leggi anche qui...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi è sicuro di sè non denigra gli altri ...leggi anche qui...




















   ... vero


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Non ti specchiare negli altri. Devi rafforzare il tuo senso di identità, forse un po' di terapia ti farebbe bene. Con me ha fatto miracoli...


Sono terrorizzata. Sono veramente terrorizzata che possa ricapitarmi una cosa del genere. Talmente terrorizzata di non piacere che non mi faccio piu avvicinare da nessuno piu di tanto.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Persa io credo che lui abbia dei seri problemi a livello psichico. Ma non dico per scherzo, sul serio. Un tipo che ha sempre dato importanza all-immagine e quando dico l-immagine non intendo immagine fisica ma l-immagine del bravo ragazzo con una brava fidanzata di buona famiglia con sani valori. Riservato sulle sue cose, come si dice i panni sporchi si lavano in casa! Guarda a tal proposito mi riviene in mente una cosa di tanto tempo fa, una volta un suo collega fece un disegno che ritraeva tutti i suoi colleghi lui compreso, ogni collega ritratto in una posa che lo identificasse come tipologia di persona, per farti capire magari l-appassionato sportivo in tuta, quello amante della lettura mentre legge dei libri...il bello e che tra tutti i colleghi lui era l-unico nel disegno a non avere un segno distintivo, una persona perfetta senza vizi, senza fissazioni, senza difetti...preoccupante vero?


----------



## Iago (23 Gennaio 2008)

*chica*



chica ha detto:


> Infatti non capisco, dovrei essere felice invece non lo sono. Mi pesa troppo il pensare che con me ha sempre portato una maschera e non era se stesso. *E mi fa troppo male che non ha tentato minimamente di riconquistarmi. Non riesco ad accettare che non mi ha mai amata.*



...e perchè mai pareggiare i conti con lui, scusa?

e poi...non è vero che non ti abbia mai amato...come spesso capita, l'amore sarà finito, e da quel momento (che nessuno sà qual'è...) ha iniziato a comportarsi male, con te, con la vostra storia e con lui...


----------



## tatitati (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Persa io credo che lui abbia dei seri problemi a livello psichico. Ma non dico per scherzo, sul serio. Un tipo che ha sempre dato importanza all-immagine e quando dico l-immagine non intendo immagine fisica ma l-immagine del bravo ragazzo con una brava fidanzata di buona famiglia con sani valori. Riservato sulle sue cose, come si dice i panni sporchi si lavano in casa! Guarda a tal proposito mi riviene in mente una cosa di tanto tempo fa, una volta un suo collega fece un disegno che ritraeva tutti i suoi colleghi lui compreso, ogni collega ritratto in una posa che lo identificasse come tipologia di persona, per farti capire magari l-appassionato sportivo in tuta, quello amante della lettura mentre legge dei libri...il bello e che tra tutti i colleghi lui era l-unico nel disegno a non avere un segno distintivo, una persona perfetta senza vizi, senza fissazioni, senza difetti...preoccupante vero?


 
molto


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e perchè mai pareggiare i conti con lui, scusa?
> 
> e poi...non è vero che non ti abbia mai amato...come spesso capita, l'amore sarà finito, e da quel momento (che nessuno sà qual'è...) ha iniziato a comportarsi male, con te, con la vostra storia e con lui...


BUONO QUEL CANNOLO!!!! SCUSA MI SONO DISTRATTA...NON PUOI METTERE QUESTE FOTO...


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e perchè mai pareggiare i conti con lui, scusa?
> 
> e poi...non è vero che non ti abbia mai amato...come spesso capita, l'amore sarà finito, e da quel momento (che nessuno sà qual'è...) ha iniziato a comportarsi male, con te, con la vostra storia e con lui...


Avrei preferito che fosse stato sincero e mi avesse lasciata piuttosto che continuare a stare con me con disamore.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> molto


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

So che la sofferenza nella vita non si puo evitare ma forse se l-avessi lasciato subito all inizio della nostra storia sarebbe stato meglio...


----------



## Iago (23 Gennaio 2008)

*chica*



chica ha detto:


> Avrei preferito che fosse stato sincero e mi avesse lasciata piuttosto che continuare a stare con me con disamore.


certo!

...e sarebbe stato il massimo ottenibile e auspicabile, ma...in mancanza di ciò non devi pensare che non ti abbia mai amato e quindi farti compromettere il concetto di uomo, sennò continui a "dargli ragione" 

P.s.: per il cannolo...lo faccio apposta, naturalmente...


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> certo!
> 
> ...e sarebbe stato il massimo ottenibile e auspicabile, ma...in mancanza di ciò non devi pensare che non ti abbia mai amato e quindi farti compromettere il concetto di uomo, sennò continui a "dargli ragione"
> 
> P.s.: per il cannolo...lo faccio apposta, naturalmente...


Pero voglio dire dopo tanto tempo insieme uno un minimo dovrebbe affezionarsi...possibile che non si senta minimamente in colpa per la sofferenza causatami? Possibile che sente di stare dalla parte della ragione e non sente l-esigenza di chiedermi scusa?


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Purtroppo rimango allibita...


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Non riesco ad accettarlo e questo e un gran problema. Non mi va giu. Pensavo che un minimo gli importasse...invece mi sbagliavo...mi sarebbe piaciuto che avesse almeno provato a fare qualcosa per tentare di riavermi.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Non riesco ad accettarlo e questo e un gran problema. Non mi va giu. Pensavo che un minimo gli importasse...invece mi sbagliavo...mi sarebbe piaciuto che avesse almeno provato a fare qualcosa per tentare di riavermi.


Capita, non fartene una ossessione, volta pagina e' meglio.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Capita, non fartene una ossessione, volta pagina e' meglio.


Non e facile purtroppo. Mi sento trattata peggio di un animale. Anzi sicuramente un animale lo avrebbe trattato meglio.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Non e facile purtroppo. Mi sento trattata peggio di un animale. Anzi sicuramente un animale lo avrebbe trattato meglio.


Tu confondi l'Anima-le con la Bestia ... la bestia non ha anima.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu confondi l'Anima-le con la Bestia ... la bestia non ha anima.


Che tristezza...


----------



## Iago (23 Gennaio 2008)

*chica*



chica ha detto:


> Non e facile purtroppo. Mi sento trattata peggio di un animale. Anzi sicuramente un animale lo avrebbe trattato meglio.



...ma c'è di peggio senz'altro!! (immagina quando ci sono dei figli fatti insieme!!!!!)


dai, trovatene contenta!


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Che tristezza...



Sei giovane, e c'e' una vita che ti aspetta, afferrala!


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Tra l-altro comincio anche a pensare che lo abbia fatto apposta a portarmi all-esasperazione...evidentemente non aveva le OO per lasciarmi e allora voleva far si che mi stufassi io.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma c'è di peggio senz'altro!! (immagina quando ci sono dei figli fatti insieme!!!!!)
> 
> 
> dai, trovatene contenta!


E vero pero il dolore non se ne va.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei giovane, e c'e' una vita che ti aspetta, afferrala!


Dov-e? Non la vedo questa vita...sono stanca, veramente stanca.


----------



## Iago (23 Gennaio 2008)

*chica*



chica ha detto:


> Tra l-altro comincio anche a pensare che lo abbia fatto apposta a portarmi all-esasperazione...evidentemente non aveva le OO per lasciarmi e allora voleva far si che mi stufassi io.



ecco!

ora l'hai fatto, e non ti muovere dalla tua posizione...sono convinto che è l'unico modo per trarre il maggior vantaggio dalle esperienze.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ecco!
> 
> ora l'hai fatto, e non ti muovere dalla tua posizione...sono convinto che è l'unico modo per trarre il maggior vantaggio dalle esperienze.


Tranquillo, non mi smuove nemmeno una cannonata! Pero il problema e che questa storia mi ha segnata troppo, sono cambiata molto, ho troppa paura ora, troppa. Di tutto e di tutti. Come potro rifarmi una vita se sono terrorizzata?


----------



## Iago (23 Gennaio 2008)

*!!*



chica ha detto:


> Tranquillo, non mi smuove nemmeno una cannonata! Pero il problema e che questa storia mi ha segnata troppo, sono cambiata molto, ho troppa paura ora, troppa. Di tutto e di tutti. Come potro rifarmi una vita se sono terrorizzata?



con un pò di tempo!

...fai un'esperimento...quando ti svegli la mattina, proprio negli attimi che passano tra il sonno e la veglia, a volte si viene investiti dai pensieri ricorrenti...vedrai che pian piano la mente viene sgombrata e al posto di "quel" pensiero ne vengono altri...quello è un segno importante...e lì non devi fare altro che essere soddisfatta e coltivare, alimentare, coccolare quei piccoli pensieri che sgomitano per avere la priorità, fino alla guarigione, ma non accomunare mai quello che si è subito come fatto assoluto e/o strettamente legato a te.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> con un pò di tempo!
> 
> ...fai un'esperimento...quando ti svegli la mattina, proprio negli attimi che passano tra il sonno e la veglia, a volte si viene investiti dai pensieri ricorrenti...vedrai che pian piano la mente viene sgombrata e al posto di "quel" pensiero ne vengono altri...quello è un segno importante...e lì non devi fare altro che essere soddisfatta e coltivare, alimentare, coccolare quei piccoli pensieri che sgomitano per avere la priorità, fino alla guarigione, ma non accomunare mai quello che si è subito come fatto assoluto e/o strettamente legato a te.


Tempo...si...non vedo l-ora che ne passi tanto cosi magari potro ricominciare a vivere veramente. Sono pessimista poi anche perche vedo che la gente come lui non e poca, in giro ce ne sono parecchi che fanno come ha fatto lui con me. Doppiogiochisti. Falsi. Non c-e cosa peggiore della falsita.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Se tu non ami una persona e non ci stai bene insieme perche devi continuare ad illuderla? Che schifo. C-e troppo egoismo.


----------



## Iago (23 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



chica ha detto:


> Tempo...si...non vedo l-ora che ne passi tanto cosi magari potro ricominciare a vivere veramente. Sono pessimista poi anche perche vedo che la gente come lui non e poca, in giro ce ne sono parecchi che fanno come ha fatto lui con me. Doppiogiochisti. Falsi. Non c-e cosa peggiore della falsita.



se può consolarti in qualche modo...anche tra le donne si incontrano certi comportamenti...stai serena, e pensa a riconquistare la gioia e la serenità a "star da soli"


----------



## Old Confù (23 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao Chica...
te l'ho detto tante volte...nn serve a nulla pensare e tormentarti con l'idea che avresti dovuto capire e lasciare prima...

Così ti fai sempre e solo carico tu della situazione e ci pensi ancora di più...
purtroppo quando le cose vanno male ma si è innamorati, si vengono a creare tutta una serie di dinamiche che portano a cercare di salvare il rapporto in tutti i modi, a volte anche snaturando parte di noi stessi...e se nn ci si riesce si ci sente colpevoli, ma non dev'essere così... in una coppia si è in 2, nel bene e nel male...tu avresti potuto lascialo prima, ma anche lui avrebbe, a maggior ragione visto che era il meno innamorato,potuto farlo!!!

Vai avanti per la tua strada, solo il tempo ti può aiutare...e ben presto cercherai di aprire il "riccio" che si sta formando...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> *Ho paura che non riusciro mai a trovare una persona che mi ami veramente per quella che sono pregi e difetti compresi e non riesco ad accettare di essere stata presa in giro per tanti anni*. Bugie su bugie, con me portava una maschera, che schifo la falsita, e la cosa che odio di piu in assoluto. Ma io dico un minimo di affetto almeno dopo tanti anni? Possibile che uno non senta nemmeno la necessita di scusarsi per le schifate che ha fatto? Non ha fatto niente per tentare di riconquistarmi e questo mi fa stare veramente male. Principalmente non riesco ad accettare questa sua immobilita.


 
...ma...non dico che non sia importante essere amati....pero'....non penso la base di un rapporto duraturo sia trovare uno che ti veda come la Madonna 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Anche perché queste cose hanno la brutta tendenza a non durare...

Non sarebbe meglio trovare un bravo ragazzo cui voler bene, che ti voglia bene, e che CONDIVIDA VALORI E OBIETTIVI UGUALI AI TUOI?!

Lo so, non sono una romantica, ma penso i matrimoni solidi si costruiscano su ALTRO che su un sogno d'amore.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ma...non dico che non sia importante essere amati....pero'....non penso la base di un rapporto duraturo sia trovare uno che ti veda come la Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' quello che vorrei io, magari!!!!!!!!!! Una persona a cui dare affetto e dalla quale riceverne, una persona che mi capisca. Comincia a sembrarmi un'impresa impossibile, cavolo ma è così difficile?


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Prima di conoscerlo ero così serena...da che l'ho conosciuto invece non faccio altro che vedere la mia vita nera nera nera e tutto ciò che mi circonda positivo. I rapporti degli altri mi sembrano sempre migliori anche se poi magari è solo apparenza, però soffro di questo.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

Questa persona mi ha tolto la gioia di vivere...è vero che sono io che glielo ho permesso purtroppo.


----------



## Old chica (23 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ciao Chica...
> te l'ho detto tante volte...nn serve a nulla pensare e tormentarti con l'idea che avresti dovuto capire e lasciare prima...
> 
> Così ti fai sempre e solo carico tu della situazione e ci pensi ancora di più...
> ...


Lo spero tanto, spero solo che non ci vogliano anni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Lo spero tanto, spero solo che non ci vogliano anni.


Un consiglio "terapeutico" scemo?
Trova il dvd di "Paura d'amare" con Al Pacino e Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ma...non dico che non sia importante essere amati....pero'....non penso la base di un rapporto duraturo sia trovare uno che ti veda come la Madonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verena, non puoi parlare a chi ancora non ha ancora vissuto almeno appieno un VERO AMORE di accontentarsi di qualcosa di meno, di più razionale...ecchediamine!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Tempo per rassergnarsi ne avrà quanto vuole...dopo.... non credi?


----------



## Old chica (24 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un consiglio "terapeutico" scemo?
> Trova il dvd di "Paura d'amare" con Al Pacino e Michelle Pfeiffer


Ok, grazie, lo cercherò.


----------



## Old chica (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Verena, non puoi parlare a chi ancora non ha ancora vissuto almeno appieno un VERO AMORE di accontentarsi di qualcosa di meno, di più razionale...ecchediamine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Verena, non puoi parlare a chi ancora non ha ancora vissuto almeno appieno un VERO AMORE di accontentarsi di qualcosa di meno, di più razionale...ecchediamine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah.

Non concordo assolutamente.

Secondo me se CHICA vuole farsi una famiglia, la "passione" la deve mettere da parte.

Il che non vuol dire non trovarsi un amore sereno, costruttivo, etc.

Guarda Fedy che tutto si paga, nella vita bisogna fare delle scelte....chiedi a molte 40enni senza famiglia e figli...per inseguire amori mai concretizzatisi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Secondo me se CHICA vuole farsi una famiglia, la "passione" la deve mettere da parte.


E' questo che non capisco, perché mai?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' questo che non capisco, perché mai?


 
perché si.

Raga', saro' cinica, ma una famiglia non la metti su con le rose e i violini. E perché un matrimonio duri e "bene" ci vanno forti valori e obiettivi condivisi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Altro che "passione".

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah.
> 
> Non concordo assolutamente.
> 
> ...


Bisognerebbe allora chiedersi se davvero quelle donne son poi così irrealizzate...o se sarebbero ora più frustrate e magari già cadute in qualche "evasione" se si fossero accontentate di un amore costruito...a tavolino!

Parlavi di quella tua amica serena anche se aveva appena perso il marito...secondo te (io non la conosco) il loro era un amore sereno o nato da un forte sentimento?(poi bisognerebbe intendersi sul termine "passione"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

Ma affermare che una *si deve scordare la passione* se vuole costruirsi una famiglia, mi sembra quanto meno azzardato!


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma affermare che una *si deve scordare la passione* se vuole costruirsi una famiglia, mi sembra quanto meno azzardato!


----------



## Old adelfo (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe allora chiedersi se davvero quelle donne son poi così irrealizzate...o se sarebbero ora più frustrate e magari già cadute in qualche "evasione" se si fossero accontentate di un amore costruito...a tavolino!
> 
> Parlavi di quella tua amica serena anche se aveva appena perso il marito...secondo te (io non la conosco) il loro era un amore sereno o nato da un forte sentimento?(poi bisognerebbe intendersi sul termine "passione"...
> 
> ...


 
probabilmente perchè costruire un rapporto duraturo sulla passione può essere ad alto rischio poichè difficilmente la passione non porta con se una data di scadenza....


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> *probabilmente perchè costruire un rapporto duraturo sulla passione può essere ad alto rischio poichè difficilmente la passione non porta con se una data di scadenza.*...


E quasi sempre le date sono differenti....

E giù drammi....

Ma è molto complessa, secondo me, la cosa.... E non ce l'ho manco tanto chiara....















Qui devo soprattutto leggervi....


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe allora chiedersi se davvero quelle donne son poi così irrealizzate...o se sarebbero ora più frustrate e magari già cadute in qualche "evasione" se si fossero accontentate di un amore costruito...a tavolino!
> 
> Parlavi di quella tua amica serena anche se aveva appena perso il marito...secondo te (io non la conosco) il loro era un amore sereno o nato da un forte sentimento?(poi bisognerebbe intendersi sul termine "passione"...
> 
> ...


a) l'amica non era mia (io ho scritto del tipo che ha perso la figlia...), quindi non so 

	
	
		
		
	


	






B) passione l'ho messa tra virgolette, intendendo non l'attrazione fisica/sentimentale, bensì il classico "calesse"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





c) in un lungo matrimonio/unione ci sta anche la "caduta", anzi, puo' servire a rivalutare cio' che si ha, a me è successo...e non credo di essere la sola! Ma alla fine della fiera è la "realtà" di cio' che si ha...una famiglia e un unione che funziona!!

Poi se vuoi a tutti i costi il "mulino bianco", penso occorra rivolgersi altrove... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E comunque lo ribadisco. Senza affetto, rispetto, valori condivisi, non si va lontani 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senza "passione" (tra virgolette) si puo' benissimo costruire uno splendido matrimonio/famiglia.

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> probabilmente perchè costruire un rapporto duraturo sulla passione può essere ad alto rischio poichè *difficilmente la passione non porta con se una data di scadenza...*.


E su questo si potrebbe anche concordare...ma RINUNZIARVI fin dall'inizio, fin dall'approccio iniziale, mi par troppo castrante!

Che poi la passione degradi in altri toni, più tenui, mi sembra lapalissiano...ma se non vi è manco una scintilla a far partire il tutto, sarebbe come far partire un auto senza batteria...l'unico sistema è a spinta!


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E su questo si potrebbe anche concordare...ma RINUNZIARVI fin dall'inizio, fin dall'approccio iniziale, mi par troppo castrante!
> 
> Che poi la passione degradi in altri toni, più tenui, mi sembra lapalissiano...ma se non vi è manco una scintilla a far partire il tutto, sarebbe come far partire un auto senza batteria...l'unico sistema è a spinta!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E su questo si potrebbe anche concordare...ma RINUNZIARVI fin dall'inizio, fin dall'approccio iniziale, mi par troppo castrante!
> 
> Che poi la passione degradi in altri toni, più tenui, mi sembra lapalissiano...ma se non vi è manco una scintilla a far partire il tutto, sarebbe come far partire un auto senza batteria...l'unico sistema è a spinta!


 
Fedy, qui bisogna intendersi.

Mica ho detto che non ci deve essere la scintilla!

NON CI FAI UN FIGLIO CON UNA PERSONA CHE NON TI PIACE!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma ci sono scintille...e incendi!!!
E all'incendio si puo' rinunciare.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> B) passione l'ho messa tra virgolette, intendendo non l'attrazione fisica/sentimentale, bensì il classico "calesse"..


Spiega pf che non capisco  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps senza passione sto da sola eh...


----------



## Old adelfo (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E su questo si potrebbe anche concordare...ma RINUNZIARVI fin dall'inizio, fin dall'approccio iniziale, mi par troppo castrante!
> 
> Che poi la passione degradi in altri toni, più tenui, mi sembra lapalissiano...ma se non vi è manco una scintilla a far partire il tutto, sarebbe come far partire un auto senza batteria...l'unico sistema è a spinta!


 
attento...la passione non è attrazione fisica, è molto di più e non per tutti....


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> attento...la passione non è attrazione fisica, è molto di più e non per tutti....


Vero.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché si.
> 
> Raga', saro' cinica, ma una famiglia non la metti su con le rose e i violini. E perché un matrimonio duri e "bene" ci vanno forti valori e obiettivi condivisi
> 
> ...


bè, ma nessuna unione nasce con l'idea che fallirà... se no nessuno si sposerebbe...
e, sai, forse le unioni che tu indichi come vincenti, non sempre risultano esserle... perché a meno di non essere fatti di ghiaccio, è la vita che ti manca quella che ti spinge a cercare quello che ti manca... e non è così scontato che una volta trovato la risposta sia: no, grazie, preferisco il tiepido al caldo...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fedy, qui bisogna intendersi.
> 
> Mica ho detto che non ci deve essere la scintilla!
> 
> ...


E' da mò che lo dico che me e te dobbiamo intenderci...ma tu non accetti i miei inviti!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Scherzi a parte, io contestavo quella che mi pareva una "costruzione" a tavolino del rapporto, con tanto di valutazioni di convenienza o meno in base all'affidabilità, alla serietà etc ect (tipo: AAA cercasi buon partito, serio etc... scopo matrimonio) che magari può adattarsi a quattro o cinque bellocci/ce o che ci possano piacere... eche l'uno valga l'altro!


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> *attento...la passione non è attrazione fisica, è molto di più e non per tutti.*...


Questa è una certezza. Ti scuote dentro, non solo il basso ventre.... La senti nella pancia....


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ... e non è così scontato che una volta trovato la risposta sia: no, grazie, preferisco il tiepido al caldo...


Bello... brava Anna!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

adelfo ha detto:


> attento...la passione non è attrazione fisica, è molto di più e non per tutti....


Non mi par di aver parlato di attrazione fisica...la limitazione la stai mettendo tu...

io posso anche appassionarmi per una bella testa, farmi affascinare, accendermi per un modo di essere, che c'entra il perchè? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma che scintilla sia!


----------



## Iris (24 Gennaio 2008)

Secondo me non ci sono ricette. Non sta scritto danessuna parte che matrimonio e passione non debbano convivere...bisogna poi intendersi sul concetto di passione. Se si considera passione solo la fase bellissima ma non duratura dell'innamoramento, è chiaro che non ci si può basare un matrimonio. Non si fonda una famiglia solo sull'innamoramento...
Ma l'amore come sentimento intenso, passionale, coinvolgente, ecc ecc , è quanto di meglio si possa desiderare a base di un matrimonio, o di una qualsiasi unione.
Poi certamente c'è chi decide di farne a meno, o per carattere, o per necessità.
Ma ognuno sceglie ...
Nessuna scelta è contestabile.
Quello che mi fa un pò sorridere è il fatto che qui spesso si considerano amori ardenti, grandi fuochi, certe scintillette che non sarebbero in grado manco di accendere una sigaretta. Ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma l'amore come sentimento intenso, passionale, coinvolgente, ecc ecc , è quanto di meglio si possa desiderare a base di un matrimonio, o di una qualsiasi unione.
> Poi certamente c'è chi decide di farne a meno, o per carattere, o per necessità.
> Ma ognuno sceglie ...
> Nessuna scelta è contestabile.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Spiega pf che non capisco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu.

Perché sei fatta così e non cosà.

Per me la famiglia è il valore n. 1 e quindi faccio altre scelte.

Non ce n'è una giusta o una sbagliata, ma non si puo' voler la moglie piena e la botte ubriaca.

E sfido uno qualsiasi di voi a dire che nel suo matrimonio c'è enorme passione e valori condivisi e un magnifico menage da 20 anni.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' _da mò che lo dico che me e te dobbiamo intenderci...ma tu non accetti i miei in_viti!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma va, mica sono così cinica 

	
	
		
		
	


	









UE' ma ci provi proprio con tutte!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

*Tiepido vs. caldo*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bello... brava Anna!


 
...già peccato che di solito capita il contrario....


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Secondo me non ci sono ricette. Non sta scritto danessuna parte che matrimonio e passione non debbano convivere...bisogna poi intendersi sul concetto di passione. *Se si considera passione solo la fase bellissima ma non duratura dell'innamoramento, è chiaro che non ci si può basare un matrimonio. Non si fonda una famiglia solo sull'innamoramento...*
> Ma l'amore come sentimento intenso, passionale, coinvolgente, ecc ecc , è quanto di meglio si possa desiderare a base di un matrimonio, o di una qualsiasi unione.
> Poi certamente c'è chi decide di farne a meno, o per carattere, o per necessità.
> Ma ognuno sceglie ...
> ...


Esatto. Iris l'ha detto benissimo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tu.
> 
> Perché sei fatta così e non cosà.
> 
> ...


E chi nega ciò? Dove? Quando mai?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che non accetto è la proposizione tua iniziale, dove dici a chi ancora non ha quei 20 anni sulle spalle, che fin da subito si deve scordare la passione, perchè non è su di essa che si costruisce alcunchè di valido!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tu.
> 
> Perché sei fatta così e non cosà.
> 
> ...


nel mio no di sicuro... ma c'è stato eccome..
nel mio matrimonio quello che è rimasto e resterà sempre... è capirsi con uno sguardo... anche in mezzo a mille persone...
e questo lo sa lui e lo so io. è rimasta l'intimità di pensiero... che forse è l'intimità più forte.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E chi nega ciò? Dove? Quando mai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ehhhhh.....

sbaglio senz'altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





O forse no 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo scoprirà vivendo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ehhhhh.....
> 
> sbaglio senz'altro
> 
> ...


Verena, da quanti anni sei sposata?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma va, mica sono così cinica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi?!?!? Moi?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Naaaaaa....e poi con alcune proprio... no grazie, non mi voglio male fino a quel punto!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Con te mi permetto di farlo perchè sai che non ci può esser secondo fine, al massimo un caffè!!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi?!?!? Moi?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eehheheh mutande di latta 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Verena, da quanti anni sei sposata?


quest'anno fanno 13, ma stiamo insieme da 17 anni...

Baci!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E chi nega ciò? Dove? Quando mai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però io penso che sia giusto, invece, mettere in chiaro da parte di chi ha esperienza di vita come stanno le cose. 
Quante ragazze hai visto, qui sul forum, mettere in discussione rapporti forti, lunghi, forse troppo, per storie passeggere e fragili? Magari passioni, più o meno intense, ma senza fondamenta giuste per un rapporto vero. Salvo poi accorgersi, magari dopo anni, che avevano chiuso con un uomo speciale davvero: il compagno della crescita, o comunque quello stabile. 
E non era qeullo giusto solo perchè stabile, ma perchè c'era affetto, condivisione, tenerezza, la passione c'era stata ma come tutte le cose era evaporata, i contorni confusi, era rimasta un'intesa vera e l'avevano buttata via nell'ideale dell'amore romantico holliwoodiano.
Insomma, non è che solo perchè una ha 22-25anni non debba accorgersi di com'è la vita e vivere nel sogno!
Ribadisco: quante donne hanno da 20anni un matrimonio perfetto di pura passione, senza debolezze, liti o compromessi e senza aver dovuto capire, dopo anni, magari, che LE COSE CHE CONTANO SONO ALTRE!

P.S. Verè, come sono andata? facciamo100euro e non se ne parli più!


----------



## Iris (24 Gennaio 2008)

A 22 anni mi pare giusto sognare...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A 22 anni mi pare giusto sognare...


Anche perchè se togli quella dimensione (e non parlo ovviamente del sogno in fase REM..ma forse anche di quello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , nel costrutto di una persona, avrai una persona "azzoppata", non completa...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A 22 anni mi pare giusto sognare...


iris, ma sognare cosa? il principe azzurro per rimanre deluse?
L'amore dei film non esiste. Noi siamo state trattate troppo a lungo a pillole holliwoodiane e company! Basta! La realtà è che l'amore non è quello cel film, ma ha altre connotazioni. La passione ci può essere, ma passa, lo si DEVE sapere! Si DEVE essere consapevoli che un matrimonio si fonda su altro! Affetto, rispetto, compromessi, anche , a volte, capacità di capire l'altro e superare i propri limiti e chiusure mentali, condivisione, progettualità.... non è facile, voi lo sapete meglio di me, ma non è giusto nemmeno dettare un'età a cui dovrebbe essere giusto sognare ad occhi aperti... poi ci si illude, ci si innamora del primo venuto, gli si concede cuore e matrimonio, ci si sconvolge dell'ineluttabile evolversi della relazione, ci si trova l'amante per superare lo choc....insomma, a 22 sono adulte, e che le adulte facciano!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche perchè se togli quella dimensione (e non parlo ovviamente del sogno in fase REM..ma forse anche di quello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ragazzi, non generalizziamo! Si può e si deve sognare, non certo illudersi! 
Io 'sogno' una famiglia o un certo lavoro, so che è possibile raggiungere tali obiettivi, ma non posso sognare la passione eterna e l'uomo dei sogni tutto pucci pucci perchè NON ESISTE. La vita è un'altra cosa e negarlo, a qualunque età porte disastri terribili!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> iris, ma sognare cosa? il principe azzurro per rimanre deluse?
> L'amore dei film non esiste. Noi siamo state trattate troppo a lungo a pillole holliwoodiane e company! Basta! La realtà è che l'amore non è quello cel film, ma ha altre connotazioni. La passione ci può essere, ma passa, lo si DEVE sapere! Si DEVE essere consapevoli che un matrimonio si fonda su altro! *Affetto, rispetto, compromessi, anche , a volte, capacità di capire l'altro e superare i propri limiti e chiusure mentali, condivisione, progettualità*.... non è facile, voi lo sapete meglio di me, ma non è giusto nemmeno dettare un'età a cui dovrebbe essere giusto sognare ad occhi aperti... poi ci si illude, ci si innamora del primo venuto, gli si concede cuore e matrimonio, ci si sconvolge dell'ineluttabile evolversi della relazione, ci si trova l'amante per superare lo choc....insomma, a 22 sono adulte, e che le adulte facciano!


 
Gli diciamo che c'è anche il tradimento tra le altre cose?  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Così, giusto per disilluderle del tutto...


----------



## Iris (24 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> iris, ma sognare cosa? il principe azzurro per rimanre deluse?
> L'amore dei film non esiste. Noi siamo state trattate troppo a lungo a pillole holliwoodiane e company! Basta! La realtà è che l'amore non è quello cel film, ma ha altre connotazioni. La passione ci può essere, ma passa, lo si DEVE sapere! Si DEVE essere consapevoli che un matrimonio si fonda su altro! Affetto, rispetto, compromessi, anche , a volte, capacità di capire l'altro e superare i propri limiti e chiusure mentali, condivisione, progettualità.... non è facile, voi lo sapete meglio di me, ma non è giusto nemmeno dettare un'età a cui dovrebbe essere giusto sognare ad occhi aperti... poi ci si illude, ci si innamora del primo venuto, gli si concede cuore e matrimonio, ci si sconvolge dell'ineluttabile evolversi della relazione, ci si trova l'amante per superare lo choc....insomma, a 22 sono adulte, e che le adulte facciano!


Io credo che 22 anni siano pochi per mettere su famiglia.
La saggezza di cui tu parli non l'apprendi tutta insieme, come conoscenza platonica...no, è frutto dell'esperienza. E l'esperienza è tale se la si è fatta. A 22 anni si sperimenta cosa è l'amore, ci si chiede cosa si vuole, da se stessi, dalla vita ecc. Non si decide a 22 anni di essere saggi, di mettere la testa a posto, solo per paura di prendere delle tranvate!!! Si diventa saggi..e non è neanche detto che lo si debba diventare.
Sogna pure ad occhi aperti, innamorati del primo venuto (fare l'amante di uno sposato non è una scelta da ventenne, è un ripiego da disperata)...e vedi come va a finire.
Come credi di trovarlo l'amore, bandendo un concorso per titoli ed esami?
Stabilendo prima come deve essere il candidato?
Ma per favore...così non si trova niente neanche a sessanta anni!!!


----------



## Iris (24 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ragazzi, non generalizziamo! Si può e si deve sognare, non certo illudersi!
> Io 'sogno' una famiglia o un certo lavoro, so che è possibile raggiungere tali obiettivi, ma non posso sognare la passione eterna e l'uomo dei sogni tutto pucci pucci perchè NON ESISTE. La vita è un'altra cosa e negarlo, a qualunque età porte disastri terribili!


 
Si può accettare un lavoro per ripiego...tra l'altro il lavoro si può cambiare. Non si sceglie un compagno di vita per ripiego.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2008)

*Però*

...quando vedete le coppie fuori dal municipio  o della chiesa o mentre fanno foto con sfondi suggestivi...voi ci vedete passione?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...quando vedete le coppie fuori dal municipio o della chiesa o mentre fanno foto con sfondi suggestivi...voi ci vedete passione?


A volte si...a volte no...


----------



## Iris (24 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...quando vedete le coppie fuori dal municipio o della chiesa o mentre fanno foto con sfondi suggestivi...voi ci vedete passione?


Santo Dio..non è mica quello il momento di dimostrare passione


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io credo che 22 anni siano pochi per mettere su famiglia.
> La saggezza di cui tu parli non l'apprendi tutta insieme, come conoscenza platonica...no, è frutto dell'esperienza. E l'esperienza è tale se la si è fatta. A 22 anni si sperimenta cosa è l'amore, ci si chiede cosa si vuole, da se stessi, dalla vita ecc. Non si decide a 22 anni di essere saggi, di mettere la testa a posto, solo per paura di prendere delle tranvate!!! Si diventa saggi..e non è neanche detto che lo si debba diventare.
> Sogna pure ad occhi aperti, innamorati del primo venuto (fare l'amante di uno sposato non è una scelta da ventenne, è un ripiego da disperata)...e vedi come va a finire.
> Come credi di trovarlo l'amore, bandendo un concorso per titoli ed esami?
> ...


Guarda, iris, io ne ho 25 e sono già parecchi di più.
Ho un uomo, al fianco, che amo molto. Ma per me amarlo vuol dire che lo rispetto e lui rispetta me, che ci scontriamo, che condividiamo delle scelte e d altre no reciproche, che progettiamo insieme, che ridiamo, stiamo bene. Che fra le sue braccia mi sento felice, serena, che voglio poterlo consolare e gioire con lui e vicevesa. Ma, e un ma c'è, la passione travolgente, che pure anni fa avevamo, è passata, si è trasformata, è diventato un rapporto adulto. Come tale per me ha un valore maggiore. Ma se lo racconti ad una donna o ragazza che non abbia mai avuto una storia seria, resta inorridita, e si chiede come si possa stare senza la travolgente e irresistibile passione da film. Forse, come dici tu, ci si deve passare. Ma anche illudere che alla fine della strada ci sia una cosa non mi pare sano. Preferisco dirgli, 'guarda, qeusto è quello che ho trovato io, forse non ti sembra abbastanza, ma io penso sia molto, moltissimo, forse tutto'. Mi chiedo , in questo forum almeno, ch i possa dire 'ho trovato le stesse cose di grande con in più una passione incredibile e costante epr anni'. Se c'è si faccia avanti. 
Non credo sia questione di mettere la testa a posto quanto di capire che le priorità nella vita esistono e si devono tenere in conto, che non ci si innamora sul CV, ma neppure si può pretendere che senza una profonda condivisione si possa fare la parola amore! Quando ho avuto la relazione con un uomo molto più grande e sposato, relazione travolgente, tra l'altro, ho visto finalmente che quella passione tanto decantata...finisce. E resti tu e l'altro. Forse dovrebbe unirvi qualcosa in più degli ormoni... forse dovresti aspettare di vedere oltre quegli stessi ormoni per parlare di amore...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gli diciamo che c'è anche il tradimento tra le altre cose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















a parte tutto, credi davvero che le mie parole disilludano? Io credo di no, credo creino solo un campo di sogni ed aspettative diverso e più concreto, ma comunque molto bello, dolce....... (no, il tradimento non è contemplato...:condom


----------



## Iris (24 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Guarda, iris, io ne ho 25 e sono già parecchi di più.
> Ho un uomo, al fianco, che amo molto. Ma per me amarlo vuol dire che lo rispetto e lui rispetta me, che ci scontriamo, che condividiamo delle scelte e d altre no reciproche, che progettiamo insieme, che ridiamo, stiamo bene. Che fra le sue braccia mi sento felice, serena, che voglio poterlo consolare e gioire con lui e vicevesa. Ma, e un ma c'è, la passione travolgente, che pure anni fa avevamo, è passata, si è trasformata, è diventato un rapporto adulto. Come tale per me ha un valore maggiore. Ma se lo racconti ad una donna o ragazza che non abbia mai avuto una storia seria, resta inorridita, e si chiede come si possa stare senza la travolgente e irresistibile passione da film. Forse, come dici tu, ci si deve passare. Ma anche illudere che alla fine della strada ci sia una cosa non mi pare sano. Preferisco dirgli, 'guarda, qeusto è quello che ho trovato io, forse non ti sembra abbastanza, ma io penso sia molto, moltissimo, forse tutto'. Mi chiedo , in questo forum almeno, ch i possa dire 'ho trovato le stesse cose di grande con in più una passione incredibile e costante epr anni'. Se c'è si faccia avanti.
> Non credo sia questione di mettere la testa a posto quanto di capire che le priorità nella vita esistono e si devono tenere in conto, che non ci si innamora sul CV, ma neppure si può pretendere che senza una profonda condivisione si possa fare la parola amore! Quando ho avuto la relazione con un uomo molto più grande e sposato, relazione travolgente, tra l'altro, ho visto finalmente che quella passione tanto decantata...finisce. E resti tu e l'altro. Forse dovrebbe unirvi qualcosa in più degli ormoni... forse dovresti aspettare di vedere oltre quegli stessi ormoni per parlare di amore...


Forse non ci capiamo sul termine passione. Mica significa tagliarsi le vene...però sai..l'emozione nell'incontrarsi, il piacere di scoprire cose nuove..la voglia irrefrenabile di fare l'amore.. la fretta nel prepararsi ed incontrarsi..io questa cosa l'ho provata per anni....mi sono sposata provandola ancora...
Io ancira la provo. Per me la passsione è questa.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo sul termine passione. Mica significa tagliarsi le vene...però sai..l'emozione nell'incontrarsi, il piacere di scoprire cose nuove..la voglia irrefrenabile di fare l'amore.. la fretta nel prepararsi ed incontrarsi..io questa cosa l'ho provata per anni....mi sono sposata provandola ancora...
> Io ancira la provo. Per me la passsione è questa.


la provi ancora per lo stesso uomo? 
Quello che tanto ti ha delusa?


----------



## Iris (24 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la provi ancora per lo stesso uomo?
> Quello che tanto ti ha delusa?


No. Ho cambiato soggetto.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Ho cambiato soggetto.


Il che è preferibile ed auspicabile in determinate condizioni!


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Ho cambiato soggetto.


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

*x Verena*

Vere io ammetto di essere sempre stata un tipo da storie serie, ma dopo quello che mi è successo ora non ho giustamente più voglia di andare a cercare altri guai. Ora ho voglia solo di conoscere gente e rilassarmi, essere spensierata e divertirmi. Quindi penso che forse è il caso che per una volta in vita mia prendo le cose con più leggerezza visto che le ho sempre prese troppo sul serio e sono sempre rimasta fregata alla fine.


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...quando vedete le coppie fuori dal municipio o della chiesa o mentre fanno foto con sfondi suggestivi...voi ci vedete passione?


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Gennaio 2008)

*Grande, Iris*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Guarda, iris, io ne ho 25 e sono già parecchi di più.
> Ho un uomo, al fianco, che amo molto. Ma per me amarlo vuol dire che lo rispetto e lui rispetta me, che ci scontriamo, che condividiamo delle scelte e d altre no reciproche, che progettiamo insieme, che ridiamo, stiamo bene. Che fra le sue braccia mi sento felice, serena, che voglio poterlo consolare e gioire con lui e vicevesa. Ma, e un ma c'è, la passione travolgente, che pure anni fa avevamo, è passata, si è trasformata, è diventato un rapporto adulto. Come tale per me ha un valore maggiore. Ma se lo racconti ad una donna o ragazza che non abbia mai avuto una storia seria, resta inorridita, e si chiede come si possa stare senza la travolgente e irresistibile passione da film. Forse, come dici tu, ci si deve passare. Ma anche illudere che alla fine della strada ci sia una cosa non mi pare sano. Preferisco dirgli, 'guarda, qeusto è quello che ho trovato io, forse non ti sembra abbastanza, ma io penso sia molto, moltissimo, forse tutto'. Mi chiedo , in questo forum almeno, ch i possa dire 'ho trovato le stesse cose di grande con in più una passione incredibile e costante epr anni'. Se c'è si faccia avanti.
> Non credo sia questione di mettere la testa a posto quanto di capire che le priorità nella vita esistono e si devono tenere in conto, che non ci si innamora sul CV, ma neppure si può pretendere che senza una profonda condivisione si possa fare la parola amore! Quando ho avuto la relazione con un uomo molto più grande e sposato, relazione travolgente, tra l'altro, ho visto finalmente che quella passione tanto decantata...finisce. E resti tu e l'altro. Forse dovrebbe unirvi qualcosa in più degli ormoni... forse dovresti aspettare di vedere oltre quegli stessi ormoni per parlare di amore...



Concordo con entrambe. Con Iris quando dice che l'esperienza te la fai ...facendotela. In tutti i campi della vita.

Io ho 40 anni, oggi me ne sento 90, ma non novanta infelici... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Voglio dire, la vita è piena di contraddizioni, ma soprattutto SFUGGE alle classificazioni. I rapporti non passionali ma duraturi rivelano, nei momenti duri della vita, quelli che arrivano sempre (trovatemi una coppia ventennale e piu' che non affronti lutti, malattie, difficoltà di lavoro, di salute, problemi con i figli, con i genitori, con la casa etc....dal piu' leggero al piu' grave)  una tenerezza di fondo che riempie il cuore piu' di 2000 sms sdolcinati.

Ma anche i rapporti disgraziati a volte....A VOLTE...rivelano momenti di tenerezza condivisa non superficiale.

Quel che conta è non scambiare patate per carote. Ci sono affetti che sono destinati a essere relegati in un angolo, a favore di altri affetti, piu' solidi, che invece strutturano la vita.

Mai pregiudizi, mai luoghi comuni. La vita va vissuta. E la "passione" è uno stato mentale transitorio.

Il vero amore, che a volte sta anche negli "amanti", anche se non diventa mai ufficiale, è un altra cosa.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo sul termine passione. Mica significa tagliarsi le vene...però sai..l'emozione nell'incontrarsi, il piacere di scoprire cose nuove..la voglia irrefrenabile di fare l'amore.. la fretta nel prepararsi ed incontrarsi..io questa cosa l'ho provata per anni....mi sono sposata provandola ancora...
> Io ancira la provo. Per me la passsione è questa.


 
La passione Iris è dentro di noi. Ci sono infiniti modi di provarla.

A tuo modo, sei stata fortunata 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Un abbraccio!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Vere io ammetto di essere sempre stata un tipo da storie serie, ma dopo quello che mi è successo ora non ho giustamente più voglia di andare a cercare altri guai. Ora ho voglia solo di conoscere gente e rilassarmi, essere spensierata e divertirmi. Quindi penso che forse è il caso che per una volta in vita mia prendo le cose con più leggerezza visto che le ho sempre prese troppo sul serio e sono sempre rimasta fregata alla fine.


 
Chica, scusami, capisco che tu dica questo, in questo momento, è anche la cosa che si dice sempre in tv e sui rotacalchi, no?!

Ma secondo me non è la soluzione, sono sincera.

Prendere le cose "con leggerezza" non risolve un bel niente. I tori della vita vanno affrontati per le corna.

Che te ne fai di relazioni "leggere" se quello che vuoi è un rapporto importante , una famiglia?! Niente, solo delusioni e perdite di tempo!!

Se quello che davvero vuoi è una serena vita di coppia/familiare, intervieni piuttosto sul tipo di UOMO che desideri conoscere. 

Hai detto piu' volte che il tuo ex era CHIUSO E ANAFFETTIVO: so bene che questo tipo di uomo affascina, ma - breaking news - non è il tipo di uomo ADATTO per farti serenamente da compagno per tutta la vita e renderti serena e soddsifatta!

Poi ci hai parlato di un seduttore magnetico che dice e non dice....nuovo sbaglio, a mio avviso.

MA PERCHE' NON TI TROVI UN BRAVO RAGAZZO?!?? Guarda che ne esistono un sacco sai!

Se vuoi a tutti i costi il maschio narciso e misterioso, figlia mia, mi sa che sei condannata a buchi nell'acqua.

Scusa se sono dura, ma il tempo alla tua età è prezioso. Non sprecarlo.

Un abbraccio!!


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah.
> 
> Non concordo assolutamente.
> 
> ...


Una volta volevo farmela, ora non più, tutto ciò in cui credevo è crollato come castelli di sabbia. Sono stanca di come vanno le cose, veramente stanca. I rapporti al novanta per cento sono rapporti falsi, piuttosto che vivere così preferisco rimanere sola a vita e farmi delle storielle di tanto in tanto.


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chica, scusami, capisco che tu dica questo, in questo momento, è anche la cosa che si dice sempre in tv e sui rotacalchi, no?!
> 
> Ma secondo me non è la soluzione, sono sincera.
> 
> ...


Quello che dici tu è vero, ne sono consapevole anch'io, però in questo momento proprio non ci riesco a cercare l'uomo della mia vita. Non mi va più. Mi è sinceramente passata la voglia. Mi attira il seduttore proprio per questo motivo ora, perché non intendo più impegnarmi con nessuno.


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

In questo momento non sono pronta per soffrire di nuovo. Col seduttore già so cosa mi aspetta e parto prevenuta e con l'idea di farmi solo una storiella. Col bravo ragazzo la storia è un po' più complessa...ho paura di sbagliare di nuovo a scegliere...non voglio fare come ho fatto col  mio ex che sembrava una persona tanto perbene invece poi si è rivelato essere tutto il contrario. Non sono più disposta a trovare altre sorprese sgradevoli.


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

I ragazzi sono bravissimi attori soprattutto quando vogliono conquistare una ragazza. Si fanno vedere bravi, angioletti, seri, con dei sani valori...anche se non lo sono. In un altro momento della mia vita forse avrei avuto la pazienza di cercare una persona per me, ora no. Non voglio soffrire di nuovo, mi sento ancora troppo fragile, fregatura su fregatura no, non posso permettermelo ora.


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2008)

*chica*



chica ha detto:


> I ragazzi sono bravissimi attori soprattutto quando vogliono conquistare una ragazza. Si fanno vedere bravi, angioletti, seri, con dei sani valori...anche se non lo sono. In un altro momento della mia vita forse avrei avuto la pazienza di cercare una persona per me, ora no. Non voglio soffrire di nuovo, mi sento ancora troppo fragile, fregatura su fregatura no, non posso permettermelo ora.


 
La butto lì, ma credo che tu sia in pieno bisogno di un break sentimentale.... di un momento di respiro fra sentimenti ed impegni.  Nulla di importante, solo un piccolo lasso di tempo in cui attraversare la tua vita con leggerezza, pur consapevole di non fare nulla di negativo agli altri ed a te stessa.
Insomma chica sei in un periodo sabbatico, e ben venga se può schiarirti le idee sul tuo futuro e sulle tue relazioni a venire.
Bruja


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La butto lì, ma credo che tu sia in pieno bisogno di un break sentimentale.... di un momento di respiro fra sentimenti ed impegni. Nulla di importante, solo un piccolo lasso di tempo in cui attraversare la tua vita con leggerezza, pur consapevole di non fare nulla di negativo agli altri ed a te stessa.
> Insomma chica sei in un periodo sabbatico, e ben venga se può schiarirti le idee sul tuo futuro e sulle tue relazioni a venire.
> Bruja


Esatto, bravissima. Mi prendo una LUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA e meritata PAUSA!!!


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La butto lì, ma credo che tu sia in pieno bisogno di un break sentimentale.... di un momento di respiro fra sentimenti ed impegni. Nulla di importante, solo un piccolo lasso di tempo in cui attraversare la tua vita con leggerezza, pur consapevole di non fare nulla di negativo agli altri ed a te stessa.
> Insomma chica sei in un periodo sabbatico, e ben venga se può schiarirti le idee sul tuo futuro e sulle tue relazioni a venire.
> Bruja


Al momento sto bene solo in compagnia delle mie amiche. Gli uomini mi hanno veramente stufato, ce ne ho fin sopra i capelli, da oggi in poi solo storielle con uomini che vogliono storielle ovviamente perché non mi sognerei mai di illudere nessuno. E' incredibile come ti cambiano le esperienze di vita, prima ero fermamente contraria alle storielle...


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Mi rendo conto che nel frattempo gli anni passano, però ora non sono proprio pronta per rimettermi in gioco, è troppo presto. Ho bisogno di stare da sola per un bel po' di tempo.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> I *ragazzi sono bravissimi attori soprattutto quando vogliono conquistare una ragazza. Si fanno vedere bravi, angioletti, seri, con dei sani valori...anche se non lo sono*. In un altro momento della mia vita forse avrei avuto la pazienza di cercare una persona per me, ora no. Non voglio soffrire di nuovo, mi sento ancora troppo fragile, fregatura su fregatura no, non posso permettermelo ora.


 
Non mi risulta 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ovvero, non mi risulta che uno si proponga come Family Man e poi è Gabriel Garko 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Parli per rabbia, e disillusione, ma nella realtà le persone si possono e devono valutare bene...prima! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non mi risulta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda te lo assicuro, chi ha conosciuto il mio ex ha pensato che fosse un bravo ragazzo. Solo a mia madre non è mai piaciuto fin dal primo momento.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Guarda te lo assicuro, chi ha conosciuto il mio ex ha pensato che fosse un bravo ragazzo. Solo a mia madre non è mai piaciuto fin dal primo momento.


 
...la tua mamma, donna esperta, ha occhio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque ok pigliati la pausa. Ma breve. I migliori dopo i 30 anni sono presi.

Bacio!


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Lo so...mi rimarranno gli scarti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 ! La mia voglia di pausa è dettata anche da questo, dalla paura che ho di non saper valutare bene le persone. Se uno finge bene e non riesco a smascherarlo?????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67;167559[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]...la tua mamma, donna esperta, ha occhio[/B]!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bisognerebbe dare sempre ascolto alle mamme...
Del resto un parere all'amica lo si chiede ...perché non considerare chi ha più esperienza e non ha secondi fini? (Ovvio fatto salvo il caso patologico)


Giusta la pausa...non mi hanno mai convinta le storie senza un ragionevole periodo di solitudine...


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe dare sempre ascolto alle mamme...
> Del resto un parere all'amica lo si chiede ...perché non considerare chi ha più esperienza e non ha secondi fini? (Ovvio fatto salvo il caso patologico)
> 
> 
> Giusta la pausa...non mi hanno mai convinta le storie senza un ragionevole periodo di solitudine...


Sì però a 28 anni vorrei riuscire a capire da sola le persone che ho davanti. Non è normale che non riesco a capire da sola. Sarà che non ho tanta esperienza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Sì però a 28 anni vorrei riuscire a capire da sola le persone che ho davanti. Non è normale che non riesco a capire da sola. Sarà che non ho tanta esperienza...


A 28, 15 o 40 se sei coinvolta non fai che proiettare i tuoi sentimenti sull'altro...così come in un film attribuisci all'espressione impassibile dell'attore quello che il contesto ti suggerisce (dolore interiore, determinazione, smarrimento...)...


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Comincio a preoccuparmi perché, amore a parte, anche in altri aspetti della vita è importante riuscire a capire le persone che si hanno di fronte. Se non imparo a farlo prenderò sempre fregature.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Comincio a preoccuparmi perché, amore a parte, anche in altri aspetti della vita è importante riuscire a capire le persone che si hanno di fronte. Se non imparo a farlo prenderò sempre fregature.


Negli altri aspetti della vita puoi essere bravissima ...non sei mica coinvolta dalle emozioni e dai sentimenti, non proietti...


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Negli altri aspetti della vita puoi essere bravissima ...non sei mica coinvolta dalle emozioni e dai sentimenti, non proietti...


Allora a questo punto ne deduco che è meglio cercare di rimanere sempre razionali e non lasciarsi andare più di tanto alle emozioni, rimanere sempre guardinghi.













 Non ci riuscirò mai, quando mi piace una persona mi lascio travolgere.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Comincio a preoccuparmi perché, amore a parte, anche in altri aspetti della vita è importante riuscire a capire le persone che si hanno di fronte. Se non imparo a farlo prenderò sempre fregature.


Chica se nella tua intera vita riuscirai a capire te stessa, avrai gia capito abbastanza gli altri ... c'e' sempre da capire qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Allora a questo punto ne deduco che è meglio cercare di rimanere sempre razionali e non lasciarsi andare più di tanto alle emozioni, rimanere sempre guardinghi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sei la sola.
Per questo se una persona che ci vuole bene ci fa notare qualcosa ...dovremmo considerarla


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chica se nella tua intera vita riuscirai a capire te stessa, avrai gia capito abbastanza gli altri ... c'e' sempre da capire qualcosa di nuovo.


Ci sto lavorando, ma c'è ancora molto lavoro da fare in effetti.
Ho deciso di prendermi una pausa anche perché prima di iniziare una nuova storia, quando sarà, voglio risolvere alcuni miei conflitti interiori perché per riuscire ad amare gli altri è importante in primis amare se stessi. Solo quando sarò pienamente in pace con me stessa potrò ricominciare a cercare la persona adatta a  me.


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sei la sola.
> Per questo se una persona che ci vuole bene ci fa notare qualcosa ...dovremmo considerarla


Sì, la prossima volta dovrò considerarla con più attenzione.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2008)

chica ha detto:


> Ci sto lavorando, ma c'è ancora molto lavoro da fare in effetti.
> Ho deciso di prendermi una pausa anche perché prima di iniziare una nuova storia, quando sarà, voglio risolvere alcuni miei conflitti interiori perché per riuscire ad amare gli altri è importante in primis amare se stessi. Solo quando sarò pienamente in pace con me stessa potrò ricominciare a cercare la persona adatta a  me.


Tieni a bada l'Ansia, e' una brutta bestia.


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2008)

*chica*

Ho parlsato di periodo sabbatico, ma sia chiaro che deve avere una consapevolezza ed una durata ragionevole. Questo d'altronde già ti è stato detto.
Comunque ti giro una frase che mi fu detta da una persona molto saggia quando da giovane passai un periodo un po' sfasato e la adatto a te: "28 anni sono pochi per non pensaare di avere ancora tutta una vita davanti, ma sono già troppi se ci si abbandona all'idea che si è giovani e che ci sarà sempre tempo..... il tempo che hai è unico, prezioso e solo tuo, tu puoi impegnarlo come credi meglio ma non permettere che altri ti inducano a sprecarlo con sentimenti che sono più chimere che fatti.
Bruja


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tieni a bada l'Ansia, e' una brutta bestia.


Lo so


----------



## Old chica (27 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho parlsato di periodo sabbatico, ma sia chiaro che deve avere una consapevolezza ed una durata ragionevole. Questo d'altronde già ti è stato detto.
> Comunque ti giro una frase che mi fu detta da una persona molto saggia quando da giovane passai un periodo un po' sfasato e la adatto a te: "28 anni sono pochi per non pensaare di avere ancora tutta una vita davanti, ma sono già troppi se ci si abbandona all'idea che si è giovani e che ci sarà sempre tempo..... il tempo che hai è unico, prezioso e solo tuo, tu puoi impegnarlo come credi meglio ma non permettere che altri ti inducano a sprecarlo con sentimenti che sono più chimere che fatti.
> Bruja


Non lo sprecherò, lo sto investendo, la pausa che mi prendo ora mi servirà per avere un domani più felice!


----------

